# General RPG and Anime style game thread: Talk about your favorite non FF series    - Part 4



## Tazmo (Apr 24, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 24, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sega still trying to save Sonic...lol



Exacta.

You knew it was beyond redemption with the "Shadow the Hedgehog" bullshit.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can you imagine? Rocking a red mage with double swords, shooting fireballs, and summoning Leviathan.
> 
> Red Mage should be able to summon, too. I went there. Just not the top-tier ones like Bahamut.
> 
> ...



Damn straight bro.  BUT NO, Red Mage should not be able to summon, unless it can't go past low-tier summons. Even Leviathan is too powerful for Red Mage, choose something lower. 


Also, Esura hates FFXII.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

I saw that vid last night, and fuck them for saying KH should stop, they  should just stop the spinoffs. And maybe I agree with Dynasty Warriors  if they keep making same shit. Lol them saying COD and Halo should stop. 

New thread.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

We all know Esua hates the good ones.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Sonic games have a record of consistently going downhill for ages. The FF series haven't gotten that way yet.

A lot of people don't like FFXII. Far from the best one. I wouldn't even mind if you guys threw some stink eyes at something like "FFIV is shit" or "FFVI/FFVII are shit" but FFXII? C'mon now. Cool you guys like it but lets be real.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Wait, wtf, Sonic Generations was good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Damn straight bro.  BUT NO, Red Mage should not be able to summon, unless it can't go past low-tier summons. Even Leviathan is too powerful for Red Mage, choose something lower.
> 
> 
> Also, Esura hates FFXII.


Fair enough.

But he will then be able to double summon. Stops at, say, Alexander (who is a low-tier summon), cannot summon Odin.



Esura said:


> Sonic games have a record of consistently going downhill for ages. The FF series haven't gotten that way yet.



FF started going downhill at X consistently. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

I know that but it doesn't exactly cover up the shit we were given for years before.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

I had read a good amount of articles about people saying that SE should just take note from Monolith Soft and put the best elements into the FF series. I don't believe that would help them if they are looking into that..


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

> FF started going downhill at X consistently. That was a long time ago.



It's rather disheartening, the series was pretty good before.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *FF started going downhill at X consistently.* That was a long time ago.



.......why am I not surprised that _you_ posted this old man?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

But I liked FFXII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

SE has a policy that they won't make good games anymore.


Literally, they have that policy. Everything has to be something they think everyone will love; problem is, they don't have any idea what people love.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> But I liked FFXII.



And rightfully so! It was SE trying to make up for atrocities like VIII, X, X-2, and XI... and apologizing for the future XIII and XIII-2.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I had read a good amount of articles about people saying that SE should just take note from Monolith Soft and put the best elements into the FF series. I don't believe that would help them if they are looking into that..



I'm not actually worried about their games lacking elements or whatnot since they have the talent there, but rather their management. FFXIII ended up how it is (extremely linear) due to mismanagement and FFXII's development wasn't breezy either from what I understand from that game's post mortem. While I preferred the linearity of FFXIII, it wasn't their initial intention to do so (to be _that_ linear).


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

I know that Esunig will prob kill me but FFXIII didn't attract me at all. Ya,the story was the center attraction. Meh hard for me to explain right now in the 2 min I have left to explain. I will expand more when I get back from work but how much you wanna bet they gonna announce XV at E3 or TGS this year?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

not only FF series that SE has mess up on.. generally every rpg they have release lately turn out to be terrible..

I seriously don't even remember that last good rpg they made...


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I know that Esunig will prob kill me but FFXIII didn't attract me at all. Ya,the story was the center attraction. Meh hard for me to explain right now in the 2 min I have left to explain. I will expand more when I get back from work but how much you wanna bet they gonna announce XV at E3 or TGS this year?



Why would I kill you?  If you don't like it you don't like it. It is what it is. 

And I doubt XV will be announced this year at ALL.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I know that Esunig will prob kill me but FFXIII didn't attract me at all. Ya,the story was the center attraction. Meh hard for me to explain right now in the 2 min I have left to explain. I will expand more when I get back from work but how much you wanna bet they gonna announce XV at E3 or *TGS* this year?


 best stage for it...and I am not going to buy it..


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Even if everyone calls it the Xenoblade-Killer?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> not only FF series that SE has mess up on.. generally every rpg they have release turn out to be terrible..
> 
> I seriously don't even remember that last good rpg they made...


 The World Ends With You?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> The World Ends With You?



Thats one out of a good many that are terrible... shoot they even mess up KH2


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Even if everyone calls it the Xenoblade-Killer?


 maybe then? seriously they have to blow me away with whatever they show me..


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I will expand more when I get back from work but how much you wanna bet they gonna announce XV at E3 or TGS this year?



That would be great because it would probably mean no Versus news.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Versus is as good as dead.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

It needs to die off so I can get my goddamn KH3. Fuck.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

another thing, I doubt SE will just copy/paste Xenoblade as a FF game.. They can steal some ideas but I don't see them going down that road.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> another thing, I doubt SE will just copy/paste Xenoblade as a FF game.. They can steal some ideas but I don't see them going down that road.



Prolly for the best, we only need one Xenoblade.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> It needs to die off so I can get my goddamn KH3. Fuck.



You'll get KH3 in five years.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Prolly for the best, we only need one Xenoblade.


 that is one of the thing I disagree with Xenoblade community or fans of JRPG's in general.. SE doesn't need to do such thing like people want them to do, they can write down some notes and that set... I would feel cheap if I have to play a Clone FF game of Xenoblade..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> another thing, I doubt SE will just copy/paste Xenoblade as a FF game.. They can steal some ideas but I don't see them going down that road.



They don't need to. Xenoblade is a copy/paste of FFXII without the gambit system.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They don't need to. Xenoblade is a copy/paste of FFXII without the gambit system.


 Similar Battle system and Monolith Soft exceeded and improved it.. nothing wrong with that.. take someone idea which failed and make it better.. I love it..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I enjoyed FFXII more than Xenoblade. 

But I might give Xenoblade another shot some day. A real, honest shot.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

You mean that you'll play it more than 15 minutes before judging?


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You mean that you'll play it more than 15 minutes before judging?



We all know that'll never happen.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> that is one of the thing I disagree with Xenoblade community or fans of JRPG's in general.. SE doesn't need to do such thing like people want them to do, they can write down some notes and that set... I would feel cheap if *I have to play a Clone FF game of Xenoblade.*.


That would be odd to say the least.

Oh, to anyone who actually gives a shit about FFXIII-2 besides Mura and I, there is some new costumes for Serah and Noel coming out. The white mage and black mage costumes. Serah get the white mage and Noel gets the black mage. There is also some moogle costumes from what I got from a scan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I played Xenoblade for 25 minutes.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

But the first 25 minutes of it was awesome. Dunban is a beast. The old kat is cool too.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 24, 2012)

A new record for crazy 

Next we'll see him playing final fantasy for 5 minutes withough raging/quitting/saying games from ages ago are better/typical responses.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> But the first 25 minutes of it was awesome. *Dunban is a beast*. The old kat is cool too.


 and with his Japanese Voices is better!! he is Vegeta!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I didn't like the battle system. That's a bonerkiller. 

Wow I have to target an enemy and select attack then select bubbles for special moves. How great. :sleepy

It would have been better as a straight Action/RPG.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 24, 2012)

But then it would be devil may cry with friends


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FiGLGFjCPM[/YOUTUBE]

2:35


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

>Action RPG
>DMC

wut da fuk m i reedin?


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> and with his Japanese Voices is better!! he is Vegeta!!



Japanese Vegeta does nothing for me. I grew up with the English Vegeta, like a boss. 

I should get around to finishing Vesperia so I can truly start Xenoblade all the way.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Japanese Vegeta does nothing for me. I grew up with the English Vegeta, like a boss.
> 
> I should get around to finishing Vesperia so I can truly start Xenoblade all the way.


 really now? oh well he is third in my list.. almost fourth...


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

>Grew up on English dub Vegeta
>Doesn't specify which one... not that it matters since both were atrocious


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Saint Seiya? 

They still make games for that?


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Eh, no love loss for no US release of Saint Seiya.

I am curious on why Namco Bandai releases more shit in Europe now than here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Because they can price the European games at 59.99 and get away with it.


59.99 Euros/Pounds, that is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Grew up on English dub Vegeta
> >Doesn't specify which one... not that it matters since both were atrocious



I like the first one better.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> really now? oh well he is third in my list.. almost fourth...





Krory said:


> >Grew up on English dub Vegeta
> >Doesn't specify which one... not that it matters since both were atrocious



Sabat **


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because they can price the European games at 59.99 and get away with it.
> 
> 
> 59.99 Euros/Pounds, that is.


That's Scamco for ya.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Vegeta, what does your scouter say about his dub level?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SE has a policy that they won't make good games anymore.
> 
> 
> Literally, they have that policy. Everything has to be something they think everyone will love; *problem is, they don't have any idea what people love.*




The thing about that though is SE has reached a level now that they don't have to know what people love to make money. They don't have to be in touch with their angry and disappointed fans at all or what constitutes quality because people will buy their stuff no matter what they put out. 

To a point I can't even blame them. Why stress your brain with ingenuity and actual effort when you can break a million in a week with fecal matter on blu-ray?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pU1Fde8_tA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Of the three, Sabat was the worst.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I would buy shit on blu-ray is SE published.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

I remember watching the Ocean Dub version (ROCK DA DRAGON!) when I was younger but I just don't remember how Drummond sounded. Memory is getting hazy. I'm getting old.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Final Flash.


Brings back memories.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would buy shit on blu-ray is SE published.



But I thought you hated XIII.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 24, 2012)

Neon Genesis Evangelon: fuck yeah. and i hate mech shows...


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Neon Genesis Evangelon: fuck yeah. and i hate mech shows...



You watch it for Rei and Asuka, admit it. That's what I watch it for. 

I consider RahXephon superior to Evangelion.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Never bothered with Neon Genesis Evangelion. It always seemed liked the sort of show that wants people to think its saying something profound and meaningful when it really isn't. I hate that kind of stuff.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 24, 2012)

When Sabat came, it always bugged me that Vegeta and Piccolo sounded exactly the same.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> You watch it for Rei and Asuka, admit it. That's what I watch it for.
> 
> I consider RahXephon superior to Evangelion.



Sometimes we don't agree on things, but here is something I have to back you on.

RahXephon was a much more coherent show with a better ending, Evangelion lost its direction around the 15th episode or so into the movie, and not to mention horrible episodes 25 and 26.

Let's see how much better Rebuild can be.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Never bothered with Neon Genesis Evangelion. It always seemed liked the sort of show that wants people to think its saying something profound and meaningful when it really isn't. I hate that kind of stuff.


Someone I knew on another message board written some sort of paper on Evangelion for his class. Like 20 pages long. 

You'd like RahXephon...it gets to the point faster and lacks the bull...well it has the same bull but its not in your face like Evangelion.

EDIT: Well Seph said it better than I.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Never bothered with Neon Genesis Evangelion. It always seemed liked the sort of show that wants people to think its saying something profound and meaningful when it really isn't. I hate that kind of stuff.



That is exactly what NGE is so you're not missing anything.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Sometimes we don't agree on things, but here is something I have to back you on.
> 
> RahXephon was a much more coherent show with a better ending, Evangelion lost its direction around the 15th episode or so into the movie, and not to mention horrible episodes 25 and 26.
> 
> Let's see how much better Rebuild can be.



A much better and conclusive ending at that. I watched that Evangelion movie that supposed to be the true ending and I still don't know wtf happened.

And Rebuild of Evangelion is so much better than Evangelion imo but now people are speculating that it takes place after the ending of the show and I don't know how but my head is full of fuck when I read that theory. I like to ignore that theory for now because it makes no damn sense and after watching the movie a few times I still don't know how they came to that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Never bothered with Neon Genesis Evangelion. It always seemed liked the sort of show that wants people to think its saying something profound and meaningful when it really isn't. I hate that kind of stuff.


 Yeah do not bother... Monster in another hand.. go for it...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

For Death Kun...

*New Play Control: Pikmin 2 finally coming to North America*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Pikimns? That isn't an RPG.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

I gotta get it noooooooooooooooooow.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

More of an RPG than Diablo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Diablo has so much RPG your dick bursts.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diablo has so much RPG your dick bursts.



So your dick is no more?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

what    dick


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

It's bionic now. I have a bionic dick.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

Juggernaut penis


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's bionic now. I have a bionic dick.



.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Since we are talking about... whatever (think this thread has a point it doesn't have a point I ain't insult nobody) I just got done reading Fullmetal Alchemist. It met all my incredibly high expectations for it. 

I think FMA is a perfect example of getting a deep message across effectively. Its everything NGE and (so I can be at least minimally on-topic) _-hot topic JRPG of the month-_ isn't. 

There is no long-winded speeches about nothing and puffed up symbolism. The themes of sacrifice and its necessity to get anything out of life are always laid bare and conveyed through everything... the dialogue, the characters and the fights. Everything is so self-contained. There are no necessary scenes or points that go nowhere.

Also, King Bradley is indeed King.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

FG 

FMA is one of the finest mangas I've ever read.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

Damn straight, Jorge. 

The fight between Scar and Bradley was orgasmic to my eyes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

I didn't like FMA....or FMA B anime whatever the name..


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Read the manga, Mal.  It is much much better than the shitty animes based off of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

So, if RPGs were penises, what penis would be the biggest? Hardest? Longest? Thickest?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

ITT: We feed CMX's latent homosexuality.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, if RPGs were penises, what penis would be the biggest? Hardest? Longest? Thickest?



The greatest penis would certainly be that of Planescape: Torment. 

The biggest, longest, and thickest would be Daggerfall's.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Damn straight, Jorge.
> 
> The fight between Scar and Bradley was orgasmic to my eyes.



Yessir.

My favorite part of the manga by far was Bradley storming Greed's hideout and just mercing everything that moved. When he stabbed that girl through Al's armor! I just! 



Malvingt2 said:


> I didn't like FMA....or FMA B anime whatever the name..





Eternal Goob said:


> Read the manga, Mal.  It is much much better than the shitty animes based off of it.



 

I haven't watched the anime(s) but what I saw in previews looked pretty beast.



Death-kun said:


> ITT: We feed CMX's latent homosexuality.



 Glad someone else sees it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm just trying to inject some color into this thread instead of talking about anime.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

> I haven't watched the anime(s) but what I saw in previews looked pretty beast.



From what I hear the reaction is a bit mixed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I should make an old-school RPG youtube profile. Maybe get some reviews going.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm just trying to inject some color into this thread instead of talking about anime.



You know the off-topicness can't be fought in here though. The FF thread still has a chance. With this thread you just need to stop worrying and embrace the troll. 

Besides you didn't inject color into anything. I saw no mention of black dicks in your post.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yessir.
> 
> My favorite part of the manga by far was Bradley storming Greed's hideout and just mercing everything that moved. When he stabbed that girl through Al's armor! I just!



Damn straight, he just went in and beat everyone up.  And pretty much bitchslapped Greed as well, though I guess Greed didn't expect him to be a homonculus at all because he's been gone so long. Bradley is such a good actor, seriously. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm just trying to inject some color into this thread instead of talking about anime.



You're not just injecting a color, you're injecting a whole damn rainbow.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I should make an old-school RPG youtube profile. Maybe get some reviews going.



That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You know the off-topicness can't be fought in here though. The FF thread still has a chance. With this thread you just need to stop worrying and embrace the troll.
> 
> Besides you didn't inject color into anything. I saw no mention of black dicks in your post.


Well it is always implied that when speaking of dicks someone brings up black people--they have giant dicks. 

Final Fantasy VI is like the black man of RPGs.

Xenoblade is a Japanese guy. 


Eternal Goob said:


> That sounds like a good idea.


You want to help? I have no A/V skills.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

> You want to help? I have no A/V skills.



I don't have any A/V skills either. :/


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I should make an old-school RPG youtube profile. Maybe get some reviews going.



I was thinking of getting into youtube reviews too.  

Just know you'll have a lot of competition on the old-school front though. You have web shows like 16-Bit Gems and whatnot.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

I think that CMX could do well with his reviews.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I've seen a few of those, but none of them really focus on RPGs. 

Especially good RPGs.

We should collaborate.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

This oughta be good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

My review will just be me foaming out the mouth, yelling obscenities, and smashing controllers.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Since we are talking about... whatever (think this thread has a point it doesn't have a point I ain't insult nobody) I just got done reading Fullmetal Alchemist. It met all my incredibly high expectations for it.
> 
> I think FMA is a perfect example of getting a deep message across effectively. Its everything NGE and (so I can be at least minimally on-topic) _-hot topic JRPG of the month-_ isn't.
> 
> ...



You should read Freak Squeele


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We should collaborate.



Sure thing old man. You bring the camcorder, good lighting equipment (assuming we are doing reviews where we actually show ourselves IRL), video capture card for the game footage and I'll bring the talent. 



Seriously though I'm still in the very early planning stages. Video reviews (ones that don't suck) are an expensive venture.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My review will just be me foaming out the mouth, yelling obscenities, and smashing controllers.



Sounds lovely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

They aren't expensive. Just record an emulator with Fraps, do some video on a webcam, and mash it together with a pirated copy of Adobe Premiere.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They aren't expensive. Just record an emulator with Fraps, do some video on a webcam, and mash it together with a pirated copy of Adobe Premiere.



You'll note I said doing video reviews that don't suck.  

If I am to do video reviews I would do it pretty seriously. I'm way too competitive to just be one of 1000's of youtubers putting out low-quality junk. I don't know if you'd just be doing it for fun but I'd be doing it with the intent of getting ad revenue so I gotsa be fresh and clean.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Time to call in Whity.

He'll back us up.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, if RPGs were penises, what penis would be the biggest? Hardest? Longest? Thickest?



Xenogears would start off really small and you might not expect there's much there. Then holy God that thing wouldn't even fit inside a pussy stretched for childbirthing the world's biggest baby.

 Then Disk 2 strikes and it goes flaccid in record time.

There are moments of rigidity though like the G-Elements merge and the showdown with Grahf/Id and the revelation of Deus but man oh man, you just had to feel sorry when you looked at that limp dick with its budget cuts.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You should read Freak Squeele



Never even heard of it. Will look into it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Time to call in Whity.
> 
> He'll back us up.



I don't think Crazy gets ad revenue for his stuff either. I'll have to check.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Xenogears would start off really small and you might not expect there's much there. Then holy God that thing wouldn't even fit inside a pussy stretched for childbirthing the world's biggest baby.
> 
> Then Disk 2 strikes and it goes flaccid in record time.
> 
> There are moments of rigidity though like the G-Elements merge and the showdown with Grahf/Id and the revelation of Deus but man oh man, you just had to feel sorry when you looked at that limp dick with its budget cuts.



I doubt I am going to read a more interesting post for the rest of the week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

He does, I spoke with him on the subject before.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Grew up on English dub Vegeta
> >Doesn't specify which one... not that it matters since both were atrocious


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

CMX can't review Xenoblade...for obvious reasons...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

I should review Xenosaga.

I just need a webcam.

It would probably just be me ranting about how good Episode 1 is but hey, it's about as professional and fair as this guy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm still appalled at how none of you posted in my Mitsuda vs. Uematsu thread.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

Thats not a contest at all.. Mitsuda has better music


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Then you should have said that.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

I didn't see a thread lol.. link it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

I was the only one who posted it..


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kscoWu9JTSE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLwSXutxwmU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1YKC8cNXR8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG7fr4CYer8&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Uematsu is good but when it comes to comparing.. he gets beat.. I still haven't heard a FF soundtrack that is better than CC soundtrack


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Hmm, personally I prefer Yuki Kajiura over both of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> CMX can't review Xenoblade...for obvious reasons...



That should be my first review.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

I was seriously thinking about doing a MGS4 review. 

It won't be my first though. I'd wait until I built a big enough fanbase so that i can survive the backlash.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I was seriously thinking about doing a MGS4 review.
> 
> It won't be my first though. I'd wait until I built a big enough fanbase so that i can survive the backlash.



I would like to see this


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

You just gotta know the right place to post it. There are plenty of hardcore MGS fans who detest the game.

 Of course thee fans also love MGS2 so you'll have to deal with that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

I can't review MGS4 for obvious reasons..


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

Well atleast I haven't heard of nobody disliking 3.. I don't even think that is possible


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Of course thee fans also love MGS2 so you'll have to deal with that.



I'll deal with it by doing a review of MGS2... the hate flame doesn't burn as bright as MGS4 but I can still get a fire going. 



Byrdman said:


> Well atleast I haven't heard of nobody disliking 3.. I don't even think that is possible



Oh they're out there. People also hate freedom and Jews. People are evil.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious CMX Reviews.


Already got a name for us.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Since we are talking about... whatever (think this thread has a point it doesn't have a point I ain't insult nobody) I just got done reading Fullmetal Alchemist. It met all my incredibly high expectations for it.
> 
> I think FMA is a perfect example of getting a deep message across effectively. Its everything NGE and (so I can be at least minimally on-topic) _-hot topic JRPG of the month-_ isn't.
> 
> ...


I guess you never saw the animes. Although that doesn't bother me and the animes are among my favorite, they have these moments in drove.



Byrdman said:


> Well atleast I haven't heard of nobody disliking 3.. I don't even think that is possible



Yep its possible. There are just as many MGS3 haters as MGS2 and MGS4, just less vocal. Only MGS that doesn't get hated on in any capacity is MGS1.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> I guess you never saw the animes. Although that doesn't bother me and the animes are among my favorite, they have these moments in drove.



And here I thought me saying I didn't see the animes was enough to know that I didn't see the animes.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> And here I thought me saying I didn't see the animes was enough to know that I didn't see the animes.



I wasn't following your posts at first until my eyes caught the one I quoted, which doesn't state you didn't see the anime only that you finished reading the manga of FMA.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 24, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG7fr4CYer8&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Uematsu is good but when it comes to comparing.. he gets beat.. I still haven't heard a FF soundtrack that is better than CC soundtrack



Man how I miss that game.
Can't believe some people thought of this game as horrible.

Loved the boss theme.:33

However my personal fav still:
[YOUTUBE]j37_JS1cQQI[/YOUTUBE]


Gotta say Radiant Historia left a big impression on me.
Well, It's Atlus afterall:33


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> I wasn't following your posts at first until my eyes caught the one I quoted, which doesn't state you didn't see the anime only that you finished reading the manga of FMA.



Fine fine. Just taking the piss. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Furious CMX Reviews.
> 
> 
> Already got a name for us.



We would be sort of like Ashirogi Muto from Bakuman.  

Only instead of having Miho and Kaya we would have prostitutes and Platinum Memberships on Redtube.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

We doing favorite RPG tracks now? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxSNr9BtHHk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB-M5o0kLEI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX4jCo3bsB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Let's get some Xeno in here bitches.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Fine fine. Just taking the piss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that mean we must have sex on cam?


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AoFoE1jQ1M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Peaceful track right here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op862kmGacc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Fighting the CFWs were awesome cause of this theme.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

@ Mura

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N79ZpqXO62c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I just found this one. I don't remember seeing this in game....at ALL. I wish. 

Maybe I got to get the Platinum trophy for it or something.

EDIT: Its a promo video....fuck....but they mention this promo video during one of the events. It boosts Nepgear's and Neptune's popularity.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> @ Mura
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N79ZpqXO62c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



That looks awesome, game looks tight.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Cause the game is tight (no pun intended ).

And is that a Touhou chick in your set?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Tight.

Esura.

Loli in image.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Yep, Fujiwara no Mokou. My favorite girl in the series.pek

Before my favorite was Youmu but Mokou blew me away.

Edit: CMX, why don't go and give a game a bad review like you intended.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Go be a p*d*p**** with Esura.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

I can't beat the first game so I don't know of many of them except for Sakura Izayoi and Remia Scarlet and thats mostly due to Gelbooru ().

So I say...Sakura Izayoi is my favorite.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tight.
> 
> Esura.
> 
> Loli in image.



What loli? 

Nepgear and Neptune aren't lolis....definitely not Neptune. Her tit size seemed to increased even further in that new Neptunia game which I know NIS will localize due to how well mk2 supposedly did.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, okay.

Girls look like they are 6 and twelve respectively. But they are really "100s of years old. :Japanesetrollface"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> I can't beat the first game so I don't know of many of them except for Sakuya Izayoi and Remilia Scarlet and thats mostly due to Gelbooru ().
> 
> So I say...Sakuya Izayoi is my favorite.



Fixed for spelling accuracy.

Sakuya is cool too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

No! 

Speaking of RPGs, what non-Xenoblade game should I play after I smash Dark Souls?


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Hyperdimension Neptunia mk2


or


Tales of Graces f

But that would be never since you'll never beat Dark Souls cause you suck at it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

No one in this thread likes JRPGs except me, you and Lee. Don't waste your breath esura.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Mura said:


> No one in this thread likes JRPGs except me, you and Lee. Don't waste your breath esura.



True. 

Oh well, their loss.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Holy shit, I leave for work and come back to 100+ posts in this thread. WTF.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh Mura, did you know that FFXIII-2 got some mage costumes for Serah and Noel already? Kind of just stumbled upon it. I haven't been following FFXIII-2 as much as I used to due to my current obsession with all things Tales or Neptunia related atm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hyperdimension Neptunia mk2
> 
> 
> or
> ...



OHHHHHHHHHHHHH I got burned.


And you are probably right. I will quit before I finish the fucking Giant's Tomb. that shit is shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah I knew about it. I would've posted it but one, I was feeling lazy about it. Two, I wasn't sure if anyone truly cared.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

I like JRPGs...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Go play a JRPG then.


Like Lufia 2.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

After your review on it (I think it was yours) I think not.

I'm not even going to do Persona, Abyss, or Lunar like I planned on doing after Vesperia. I only feel like playing current gen JRPGs that look good on my HDTV atm.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Poor poor Esua missing out.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

I love how we always argue bout the same shit, month after month. Same views just to fill up posts and post counts.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Goddammit, stop posting people. I'm trying to read a light novel and you guys ain't helping.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I love how we always argue bout the same shit, month after month. Same views just to fill up posts and post counts.



I post and certain people feel the need to respond to my posts in the usual lol manner. Its always the same ones too ya know.



Mura said:


> Goddammit, stop posting people. I'm trying to read a light novel and you guys ain't helping.



What does us posting got to do with you reading?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> What does us posting got to do with you reading?



Because I have to see what you guys have posted. I like to be kept informed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I love how we always argue bout the same shit, month after month. Same views just to fill up posts and post counts.





Mura said:


> Goddammit, stop posting people. I'm trying to read a light novel and you guys ain't helping.



Is it too bright for you?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Sometimes we don't agree on things, but here is something I have to back you on.
> 
> RahXephon was a much more coherent show with a better ending, Evangelion lost its direction around the 15th episode or so into the movie, and not to mention horrible episodes 25 and 26.
> 
> Let's see how much better Rebuild can be.



It's ironic considering the Evangelion manga was much more straight forward. Plus actually not only explains shit but expands things like for example such as the scene where you see Kaji get shot, then they explore his whole back story and why he's some sort of spy. Although Gendou outright admitting he's actually an evil dick and say to Shinji's face that he always hated him was hilarious. That plus Gendou becoming some Angel/Human hybrid thing going on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> After your review on it (I think it was yours) I think not.
> 
> I'm not even going to do Persona, Abyss, or Lunar like I planned on doing after Vesperia. I only feel like playing current gen JRPGs that look good on my HDTV atm.



So if I rate a game good then it's bad?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Mura said:


> No one in this thread likes JRPGs except me, you and Lee. Don't waste your breath esura.





Esura said:


> True.
> 
> Oh well, their loss.



And then they kissed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Fuck any manga right now..Rurouni Kenshin "Reboot


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Wait, what you mean reboot? You mean the new OVA?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wait, what you mean reboot? You mean the new OVA?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Mura said:


> No one in this thread likes JRPGs except me, you and Lee. Don't waste your breath esura.



Man I fucking hate those JRPGs.

They're all the same.

Young  Main Hero Because Older Main Hero Would Be Original And We Can't Have That:  "Oh no, my hair is too spiky! How will i ever get my cousin to sleep with me now?"

Old Wise Character Everyone Likes But Who Can't Be Main Character Because He's over Thirty And Thus A Senior Citizen: "We have no time to worry about this! God is evil and we must kill God!!!"

Obscenely Bland And Submissive Female To Conform With Japan's Institutionalized Sexism: "I love you Spiky-kun! I cannt live without you!" *is kidnapped*

Pseudo Or Perhaps Truly Underage Girl Who Lures In the Niche Groups That Think The Main Heroine Is Too Old: "Kewaii! Love, love, love! Cute cute cute! Lolipos and sunshine!"

Religious Leader Who Is Obviously Evil But Is Presented In A Good Light To Try And Fool The Mentally Retarded: "May Evil God bless you my child."
*later*
"ALL DIE ALL DIE ALL DIE!!!"

And that is every JRPG ever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

I hate JRPG? wtf is Xenoblade? a WRPG? someone tricked me?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Every good "JRPG" was ghost-made here in the United States.

Those silly Japanese people can't make games. Or cars either.

AMERICA FUCK YEAH


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Man I fucking hate those JRPGs.
> 
> They're all the same.
> 
> ...



So much truth right here. 

This should be glazed, framed and hung on every wall.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Religious Leader Who Is Obviously Evil But Is Presented In A Good Light To Try And Fool The Mentally Retarded: "May Evil God bless you my child."
> *later*
> "ALL DIE ALL DIE ALL DIE!!!"
> 
> And that is every JRPG ever.



[YOUTUBE]B0-5LAFQIAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]B0-5LAFQIAE[/YOUTUBE]



That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> That was pretty awesome.













"This is a shoopuf!

Let's ride! C'mon, let's go!

WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?! That's Sin."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Every good "JRPG" was ghost-made here in the United States.
> 
> Those silly Japanese people can't make games. Or *cars* either.
> 
> AMERICA FUCK YEAH


 I like Nissan's cars..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I like Nissan's cars..



You also like stuff that feels like cheap plastic and falls apart?


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Everyone here should stfu and play Graces f.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

So, esura. Why is Mio freaking out in your sig?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Cuz Esu whipped out his snake.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Everyone here should stfu and play Graces f.



Quick question, but do you know how to get the Cherial/Pascel fight?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Didn't a game demo, some game, come out today?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma, god dammit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers 3DS Conversion Announced*
Full voice and other new features for conversion of Saturn/PlayStation classic.

Atlus is working on a 3DS conversion of Devil Summoner Soul Hackers. Famitsu reveals this week that the Sega Saturn and PlayStation classic, sequel to Shin Megami Tensei Devil Summoner, will see full voice and various other new features on the 3DS, and will be released on August 30.

This news comes from Sinobi's flash Twitter report from this week's issue of Famitsu. We should be getting additional details later in the day.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> More of an RPG than Diablo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yankees sucks.. I am in New York.. horrible fans all around...


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> And rightfully so! It was SE trying to make up for atrocities like VIII, X, X-2, and XI... and apologizing for the future XIII and XIII-2.



XI wasn't an atrocity. Get out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Yankees sucks*.. I am in New York.. horrible fans all around...



Jealous?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Mura said:


> Jealous?


 never!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't like sports.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Having Kana Hanazawa makes this game at worst, 8/10. Instant buy is what her appearance does.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2012)

Mura said:


> So, esura. Why is Mio freaking out in your sig?





Lee Min Jung said:


> Cuz Esu whipped out his snake.



This.

"No, no, no it's....it's too big Esu-kun!" said Mio.



PlacidSanity said:


> Quick question, but do you know how to get the Cherial/Pascel fight?


No clue whatsoever. Only party members I fought were Malik, Sophie, and Hubert.



Malvingt2 said:


> *Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers 3DS Conversion Announced*
> Full voice and other new features for conversion of Saturn/PlayStation classic.
> 
> Atlus is working on a 3DS conversion of Devil Summoner Soul Hackers. Famitsu reveals this week that the Sega Saturn and PlayStation classic, sequel to Shin Megami Tensei Devil Summoner, will see full voice and various other new features on the 3DS, and will be released on August 30.
> ...






Mura said:


> Having Kana Hanazawa makes this game at worst, 8/10. Instant buy is what her appearance does.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I don't like sports.



I like esports. :33


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

That sig you have Esubro is actually pretty good, it repeats pretty well with no loop stutter.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

Mio is so cute. pek


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Shouldn't you be playing DD?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2012)

DD demo is ok... I am not that hyped..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

ORLY? please explain.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> ORLY? please explain.


 I really like the CC, and the battle system is cool but I didn't like some of the camera angles and the frame rates.. The battle scale is really good tho and pawns help you out a lot.. still I was not blown away with the demo...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Aight, Aight. I wanna get Death's view on this now. See how he liked it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2012)

and it seem the 360 version of the demo is running better than the PS3 one.. I don't like that.. Another Bayonetta case? sigh...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2012)

I also played it as well. Nothing really groundbreaking with the game but I enjoyed it nonetheless. CC was good and for once you have a good AI to back you up.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> and it seem the 360 version of the demo is running better than the PS3 one.. I don't like that.. Another Bayonetta case? sigh...




Well we did get the short hand with SFxT on the 360, so Crapcom decided to flip the script for this one.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

The demo didn't really do the game justice besides having the full CC because the tutorial is ass, not to mention that you don't have the chance to free roam at all in a game that's going to be extremely open and free roam. I haven't played the demo yet, but these are the comments I've been hearing. Despite this, though, people are very much enjoying the demo, which makes me wonder how they'll react to the full game when they aren't restricted or anything in the way that the demo restricts you.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> That sig you have Esubro is actually pretty good, it repeats pretty well with no loop stutter.



I wish I could take credit for making it but I found it in google looking for K-On! gifs to spam on another site. Her eyes are...different though.



Death-kun said:


> Mio is so cute. pek



Yep.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, having a not-free-roaming demo for a free-roaming game where it takes two to three hours just to cross the world is kind of balls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Free roaming is only fun if there are a lot of secrets to discover.


I mean, look at Kingdoms of Amalur. It was just monster after monster in identical cave after identical cave. No wonder, no adventure.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUjxPj3al5U[/YOUTUBE]

Best boss theme ever. Devil Survivor got no match against that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Esura likes rock and roll music in his RPGs.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 25, 2012)

esua prefers jpop


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Whatever has more lolis.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Esura likes rock and roll music in his RPGs.


Yep...



zenieth said:


> esua prefers jpop



...and yep too.

Eternity gets a friend hyped. HNNNNG!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

I find it bad.

Personally.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

This thread sucks, just sayin'.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2012)

I can't tell who's worse nowadays, Kory or the old man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll make it better.













Dat SD3 music.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

I find it alarming that no one has reviewed CMX's book yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

It must be so good that they are masturbating too much to review it.


But it is rather disheartening.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 25, 2012)

F/Z


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

I prefer orchestrated music.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Most "orchestrated" music in games these days is just one man with a synthesizer.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 25, 2012)

I want a soundtrack entirely done with kazoo music


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I prefer orchestrated music.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Dat Xenosaga


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Orchestrated music is overrated.

Gimme that old-school 16bit sound.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 25, 2012)

dat orchestra..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2012)

CMX can't figure out CD paleyers sadly. He's happy with his phonograph.

And if he's feeling particularly adventurous, he'll pull out his Sony Walkman and pop in a cassette.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2012)

P2: Eternal Punishment trailer.

[YOUTUBE]vzc1UHK-kXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

What is a W-a-l-k-m-a-n?  One of them new fancy gizmajobs they making these days?

You youngsters and your fancy gizmajobs.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

On the other hand, I also really like 8 bit/16 bit music.

I guess it doesn't matter whether it's orchestrated or beeps and boops, as long as it's catchy, sounds good, captures the moment and conveys the mood.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Dat midi music?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJRoRt155mA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Speaking of Mega Man, I would love if they redid or made another Mega Man like on the N64. That was the shit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is a W-a-l-k-m-a-n?  One of them new fancy gizmajobs they making these days?
> 
> You youngsters and your fancy gizmajobs.



You know they make video games on disks now, not cartridges.

They say it's the thing of the future.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2012)

Also I do appreciate some old school music.

There's nothign quite like classical music being mii-fied.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

This Xanadu Next game is fucking awesome.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2012)

Is Xanadu the full title for the game?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol a game that CMX says is fucking amazing. I have to take a look at this.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

link me to some info on the game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> link me to some info on the game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Xanadu Next is only for non-gays, you guys might not like it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2012)

* Why Xenoblade Chronicles Makes Me Want To Punch a Kitten*



> Xenoblade Chronicles is an amazing game. The characters are engaging, the storyline is epic, and the fresh combat blends MMO style cooldowns with the feel of an old-school, turn-based RPG.
> 
> However.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Graphics are the very least of my problems with Xenoblade.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 25, 2012)

Wii sucks shrug.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 25, 2012)

graphics whores lolololololol :rofl


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2012)

Esura, you see this article yet?


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2012)

So...why is Black Heart not a Goddess but Green Heart is? They both shouldn't be goddesses since the consoles they are personifications of didn't even exist yet. Only ones who should be goddesses are Neptune (because she is from the future), White Heart, and the new Iris Heart.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2012)

@Esura Questions that should be answered when the game comes out. Even though I haven't played the games I understand what your saying since it certainly doesn't make sense.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Only if it's good like Persona's, and not like XIII-2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 25, 2012)

They took it out of the American version.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2012)

Mura said:


> @Esura Questions that should be answered when the game comes out. Even though I haven't played the games I understand what your saying since it certainly doesn't make sense.


I doubt they care about really trying to be accurate with it since the characters are only loose personifications of certain consoles. You'll see once you play the other two. The way they advertise it you'd think otherwise but they lay on video game references much much more than any console references in game. Like when Neptune and IF got into a fight and they wanted to settle it through some game similar to Wii boxing and Compa goes, "HEAVEN OR HELL! LETS ROCK!"

As long as it makes sense within their world of Gamindustri its cool. I'm hyped.



Sephiroth said:


> They took it out of the American version.



Oh thank god....


----------



## zenieth (Apr 25, 2012)

yo seph, go play some Rusty Hearts.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2012)

Esura said:


> I doubt they care about really trying to be accurate with it since the characters are only loose personifications of certain consoles. You'll see once you play the other two. The way they advertise it you'd think otherwise but they lay on video game references much much more than any console references in game. Like when Neptune and IF got into a fight and they wanted to settle it through some game similar to Wii boxing and Compa goes, "HEAVEN OR HELL! LETS ROCK!"
> 
> As long as it makes sense within their world of Gamindustri its cool. I'm hyped.



I'm loving this series the more I hear about it, sounds good in any case. I was bored earlier and I came across a manga adaptation of the series. Only two chapters but I got a better understanding of things.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 25, 2012)

two words...RiderxWaver....  

Wait, is this Neptunia?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> two words...RiderxWaver....
> 
> Wait, is this Neptunia?



Ah, so you've come across those, huh. I think next episode could set up GilgameshxKirei if there isn't any already.

Yeah, me and esura are talking neptunia.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

So quiet today. Tera needs to come back up faster.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fuck i missed that one. thx bro.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 25, 2012)

tried Rusty Hearts PvP

Natasha is the devil


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 25, 2012)

Mura said:


> Ah, so you've come across those, huh. I think next episode could set up GilgameshxKirei if there isn't any already.
> 
> Yeah, me and esura are talking neptunia.



Yeah, but I did find some ArcherXRin and Gil, Kariya solos for my set though  lots of KireiXKiretsugu though. must be yaoi fangirl thing..


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2012)

won't be disappointed

dat story/cast be top tier


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Dat Fujiko is a classy lady.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dat Fujiko is a classy lady.



Random but yeah.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

I am watching Lupin III right now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, Fujiko doing her thing this season. Also, she has a Top Tier VA.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Ofc she does, classy lady needs a classy VA.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

oh shit Shinji Mikami is making a new game? Survival Horror eh?



Also, crazymtf, do you remember where it said I can server transfer if I preorder or summin like that?


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'm loving this series the more I hear about it, sounds good in any case. I was bored earlier and I came across a manga adaptation of the series. Only two chapters but I got a better understanding of things.


Wait...there is a manga adaptation of Neptunia? Of NEPTUNIA!? 



You must tell me about this magical adaptation!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh lookie there, an Esura-esque gif.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh lookie there, an Esura-esque gif.



it's his waifu.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Ya I know, but I wonder how many gifs he has of her on his comp.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya I know, but I wonder how many gifs he has of her on his comp.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 26, 2012)

I just have finished Rise. Classic Piranya Bytes. The game was so much better than Gothic 3 and reminded me of Gothic 1-2 which I consider one of the best Action-RPG (with an open world) on par with TES series or slightly below. I can't remember when was the last time I died so much in RPG (Demon's Souls including), from the beginninng until the very end of it.

It's good that I hadn't played it until now. The second game is out tomorrow already and I don't have to wait much for it:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> oh shit Shinji Mikami is making a new game? Survival Horror eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, crazymtf, do you remember where it said I can server transfer if I preorder or summin like that?


 there is a thread about it..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...there is a manga adaptation of Neptunia? Of NEPTUNIA!?
> 
> 
> 
> You must tell me about this magical adaptation!



lol Yui.

Only two chapters, knock yourself out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura, I bring you  .

Edit: Just thought I'd stick this in here too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

It has come to my attention that people in this thread like bad games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It has come to my attention that people in this thread like bad games.


 examples???


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

FFXIII, FFXIII-2, Kingdom Hearts, anime hentai, Xenoblade...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXIII, FFXIII-2, Kingdom Hearts, anime hentai, Xenoblade...


 why are you including Xenoblade?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

CMX being his normal self. Nothing new here people, move on.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts is a great series except for the convoluted and cliche plot that still manages to be interesting enough to keep buying the games.

Great music, great gameplay, cliche-yet-likeable characters, lots of emotional and heart-wrenching moments, lots of Disney and Final Fantasy nostalgia.

If you're only playing KH for the story, you're doing it wrong. You could go look at one of the dozens of in-depth plot summaries.

Despite all this, though, I still can't wait for Xehanort to be finished off in KH3 so they can properly continue the series like Nomura is planning on. At least this time he'll be PLANNING on sequels. They made KH1 without thinking of a sequel, I think they even made CoM without thinking of a sequel, and then they had to make a bunch of games to explain all the inconsistencies and details. At least they were fun as hell to play, or I may not have even bothered with them. Even Re:Coded, the most pointless game in the series, is lauded for having some of the best and most fun gameplay in the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Because I don't like Xenoblade.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Why Xenoblade Chronicles HAD to look like shit*





> This week, Game Informer's Chris Warcraft confessed that Xenoblade Chronicles wanted to make him punch a kitten. However, it wasn't due to the game being bad, it was due to him loving it, and the resulting frustration that it was on the graphically inferior Wii.
> 
> "The graphics. Dear god, the graphics," he wrote. "I can’t decide whether the technical capabilities of the Wii make me want to projectile vomit or take a 12-gauge to my television, and it makes me angry enough to mail a severed unicorn head to Nintendo’s main office because this game deserves better.
> 
> ...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Kingdom Hearts is a great series except for the convoluted and cliche plot that still manages to be interesting enough to keep buying the games.
> 
> Great music, great gameplay, cliche-yet-likeable characters, lots of emotional and heart-wrenching moments, lots of Disney and Final Fantasy nostalgia.
> 
> ...



Kinda what DK said. I am ready for all these damn spinoffs to be completed and then move on to the main dish. With Nomura get you shit together.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't care if the game's graphics aren't eye-rapingly good, but why did it have to play like shit?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Kingdom Karts is an example of a spin off.

The "spin offs" you're talking about aren't spin offs, they're side games, except for BbS, which is also nicknamed Kingdom Hearts 0 and has the relevance of a numbered title.

CoM and 3D are bridge games.

358/2 Days and Coded are side games.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> lol Yui.
> 
> Only two chapters, knock yourself out.




That's Ritsu, not Yui. Look at her hair.

And nice, only two chapters. Don't have to read a long ass manga.




Mura said:


> Esura, I bring you  .
> 
> Edit: Just thought I'd stick this in here too.


Awesome....and awesome!

Finally got some worthwhile renders of Neptunia to work with.

Oh, and sadly I don't own a VITA yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't be sad Esura, the Vita is balls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> That's Ritsu, not Yui. Look at her hair.
> 
> And nice, only two chapters. Don't have to read a long ass manga.
> 
> ...



Oh my bad, I had just woken up at that time so you'll have to forgive me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

I think after I beat Xanadu Next I'll replay some classic Final Fantasy games.

I got the itch.


*Spoiler*: _FFII final boss OH NO SPOILER!_


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Don't be sad Esura, the Vita is balls.


For now but it wont be once the games start popping up there.



Mura said:


> Oh my bad, I had just woken up at that time so you'll have to forgive me.



I just woke up too actually. Nodded off while playing Vesperia....literally. I have the XBOX symbol from the controller imprinted on my face.



Oh, and fuck FFII. Play FFIV, the best of the OG FFs instead.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> For now but it wont be once the games start popping up there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, did vesperia bore you or work or you pulled an all nighter?


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Bit of both actually. While I got a strong urge to play RPGs, I'm getting a Tales of fatigue. 

But I know if I stop now I will never go back to Vesperia...thus is the fate of games I quit halfway or 3/4s through (like AC Brotherhood).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura is a quitter.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

At least I can say I put 55 hours in the game if I did quit (I'm not quiting though).

You quit RPGs less than five hours in so....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

I quit RPGs before I get too invested because I know I will quit them later.

No point in wasting my time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't wait for IGN to step in for the whole Xenoblade article from Game Informer.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

You is...still going on about that article?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> You is...still going on about that article?


 not me, the internet is.. Dtoid did now, expecting more sites to do so..


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

I like how a large contingent of people on NeoGAF shits on a Jim Sterling article at every chance then after this recent article a bunch of Nintendo fans are all up on his dick.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like how a large contingent of people on NeoGAF shits on a Jim Sterling article at every chance then after this recent article a bunch of Nintendo fans are all up on his dick.


 I don't follow Jim Sterling so I dunno...probably is the case..


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't follow Jim Sterling so I dunno...probably is the case..



I used to like Jim Sterling's articles despite his extreme hate for FFXIII. He had some unorthodox opinions and he didn't mind expressing him, other gamers be damned (read his Dynasty Warrior series reviews...he is a huge fan). He was also a funny asshole. Nowadays he seem like anytime someone have an issue with something, rather its about getting ripped off by publishers or some other inconvenience for consumers  or what not and he pulls out the "entitled gamer" card (which seems to be a meme nowadays I swear) which is highly fucking annoying, something I think we can agree on.

This was actually his most mildest article I've seen yet though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Speaking of NeoGAF.



Vita stealing Wii games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of NeoGAF.
> 
> 
> 
> Vita stealing Wii games.


 Vita needs all the help...




Esura said:


> I used to like Jim Sterling's articles despite his extreme hate for FFXIII. He had some unorthodox opinions and he didn't mind expressing him, other gamers be damned (read his Dynasty Warrior series reviews...he is a huge fan). He was also a funny asshole. Nowadays he seem like anytime someone have an issue with something, rather its about getting ripped off by publishers or some other inconvenience for consumers  or what not and he pulls out the "entitled gamer" card (which seems to be a meme nowadays I swear) which is highly fucking annoying, something I think we can agree on.
> 
> *This was actually his most mildest article I've seen yet though.*


 really now? maybe I should read some of his articles..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Vita will take over the market soon.

It's so badass.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> really now? maybe I should read some of his articles..



If you didn't like Chris' opinion piece on Game Informer....oh boy I will love to hear your thoughts on some of Jim Sterling's article. 

I find it ironic that he of all people responded to that piece.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Waiting for Vita to steal this:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> If you didn't like *Chris' opinion piece on Game Informer*....oh boy I will love to hear your thoughts on some of Jim Sterling's article.
> 
> I find it ironic that he of all people responded to that piece.


 I disagree with his article not that I don't like him..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Now this is my kinda cosplay:


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I disagree with his article not that I don't like him..



.....I didn't say that. Re read what you quoted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Mario with Buster Sword, no one is safe.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> .....I didn't say that. Re read what you quoted.


 re read.. I jumped the gun in that one. my bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Mario with Buster Sword, no one is safe.



For sure, a deadly force to be reckoned with.

He will overtake all your RPGs.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

But then he has to fight Bowser with Masamune.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Bowser doesn't need a filthy 800-foot-long Masamune. He has a club.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Yo! Mura! You seem to love the pettankos so here is a video for ya. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjKeubR7EUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

That's actually dope for old school tracks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

SNES had the best music of all games.

Not just RPGs.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *SNES had the best music of all games.*
> 
> Not just RPGs.


....

Pettan, pettan, tsurupettan!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm just dropping knowledge.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Pettan, pettan, mochipettan!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

I have no idea what the fuck that even means.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Watch the damn video I posted last page and you'd know.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay, back from looking for a job. Stupid fucks who don't wanna hire me. Fuck am I tired. I noticed the vid but I have an unbelievable, excruciating headache right now so I'll look at it later.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh Nasu and company.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Watch the damn video I posted last page and you'd know.



I'd rather watch someone burn a copy of FFVI.


And that would piss me the fuck off.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Holy Shit, Esunig, watch that. Stronger than Goku?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXpvLnDM15A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

No dont post that shit I haven't played it yet!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh, you gonna buy that dlc?


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> Okay, back from looking for a job. Stupid fucks who don't wanna hire me. Fuck am I tired. I noticed the vid but I have an unbelievable, excruciating headache right now so I'll look at it later.



I'm sorry they didn't hire you. 

You can come work for me cleaning up my shit and wiping my ass.

I'll pay you in monopoly money and gil. :33


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

I wouldn't want another person wiping my ass.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh, you gonna buy that dlc?



Possibly. If this shit is epic as I thought it deserves to be displayed on my gorgeous HDTV.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Did to play AW b4 you had the HDTV?


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Nope. I owned it before I got the HDTV but I didn't play it until I got it because I was still playing Neptunia mk2. I played the last hours of Neptunia mk2 in HD.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

The World said:


> I'm sorry they didn't hire you.
> 
> You can come work for me cleaning up my shit and wiping my ass.
> 
> I'll pay you in monopoly money and gil. :33



Haha, so funny I forgot to laugh.

I still have a slight headache and I think I'm getting sick, worst day ever.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I wouldn't want another person wiping my ass.



What if it was someone like Adriana Lima wiping your ass?

And then she fucks you after while calling you Master and doing other kinky shit?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't wait for Animal Crossing 3DS to come out in the Fall.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> Haha, so funny I forgot to laugh.
> 
> I still have a slight headache and I think I'm getting sick, worst day ever.



I was trying to cheer you up. 

How did I get to hot models wiping my ass?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me. I need to get the original one for GameCube.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> Haha, so funny I forgot to laugh.
> 
> I still have a slight headache and I think I'm getting sick, worst day ever.


Don't let that shit get to you. At least you attempted. Just start again tommorow.

I know how you felt before I got my job (which is my first job ever technically). There is SOMEONE hiring SOMEWHERE, you just got to stumble upon it. I got hired when someone else got fired and when I sent my ap in it was at the same time someone got fired so I lucked out off someone else's misfortune.



The World said:


> What if it was someone like *Adriana Lima* wiping your ass?
> 
> And then she fucks you after while calling you Master and doing other kinky shit?



Ewwwwwwwww.....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

The World said:


> I was trying to cheer you up.
> 
> How did I get to hot models wiping my ass?



The first sentence was good then I was not amused with the second sentence.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Don't let that shit get to you. At least you attempted. Just start again tommorow.
> 
> I know how you felt before I got my job (which is my first job ever technically). There is SOMEONE hiring SOMEWHERE, you just got to stumble upon it. I got hired when someone else got fired and when I sent my ap in it was at the same time someone got fired so I lucked out off someone else's misfortune.



Thank you esura, you know me best.

No way in hell I'm giving up.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 26, 2012)

I think we've found Esura's limits.

Good luck finding mine.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes you do, Zael. Though Wild World for the DS is the best one.

Animal Crossing is so fun, you guys.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ewwwwwwwww.....



Oh I'm sorry, I forgot you only have a thing for underage girls.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a soft spot for puppies 

What bout Gamestop or EB Games, they hiring?


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> Thank you esura, you know me best.
> 
> No way in hell I'm giving up.


That's my boy! 

When you go out tomorrow and you see someone trying to take your gig you tell him this....





The World said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I forgot you only have a thing for underage girls.



No...I just don't care for overly skinny women. I like women with some meat on their bones.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Or be a bum like me, and become the tech nerd at office depot, where you charge people 3x the cost of shit that could be done at 1/3 the price.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Or be a bum like me, and become the tech nerd at office depot, where you charge people 3x the cost of shit that could be done at 1/3 the price.



Fuck it I'll check them too.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

My dream bum job would be working at Fry's Electronics. You know, one of those non serious jobs.  That place is like heaven.


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2012)

She's overly skinny? 

Well I'll take overly skinny(In Esura's terms) anyday. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> My dream bum job would be working at Fry's Electronics. You know, one of those non serious jobs.  That place is like heaven.



My dream bum job would be to work at Funcoland or EBgames before it turned into that giant-stompontheconsumer-notgiveafuck-conglomerate-Gamestop that it is today.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Ah yes, Funcoland. Those were the days. 

Also, I feel like repping an Esu-like sig today.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't find a copy of Budokai Tenkaichi 3 for less than $30. :/ How unexpected.

Maybe I should just get BT2. Is there really any big difference?

I just know that, as I watch my Dragonball DVDs, I'm gonna want to stop and use Kid Goku to kick some ass.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Let us also discuss how Xenogears is the most Oedipal game ever.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

Budokai Tenkaichi 3 is the best DBZ game ever made, don't settle for anything before or after it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Wonder would it get localized.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Hope so, I'm liking it from what I see.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Too bad there isn't any chances of the rest of TitS coming out.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

I always love it when tits come out.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey gimme a break, I'm tired. 

And I guess I'll maybe fork out the thirty bucks for BT3.... Gonna have to watch my money this month though.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 27, 2012)

I doubt it, but does anyone here know the name of that otome game that came out in Feb for the PSP? I was thinking of getting my hands on it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Is Hakuoki the game your talking about?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Dat BT3


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> Is Hakuoki the game your talking about?



Yeah, I think it was called Hakuoki; the demon blade/blood something or other. Looks neat and much better than YJB, though that had its moments. I just wish StarrySkyinSpring would work...

BattleMoonWars is just too awesome! Busy fighting Chaos with Shiki, Saber, Rin, PM, Ahika and the two maids + black Len. The Chibi style is just too cute as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Speaking of RPGs.


I started playing Final Fantasy Dawn of Souls (a hard mode hack) last night. I figure Xanadu Next will be finished soon enough so I better get a head start.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Itachi, you should play Fate/unlimited codes.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey CMX, do you like NA FFII?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Day Sony All Star Battle Royale looks dope from the new vids.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

It isn't bad.

I liked FFII on the NES. I'm in the minority, I know, but that's cool.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

I've very much enjoyed the PSP version of it, especially with all the improved artwork and music and stuff. I feel like I'm in the minority, though, because whenever I mention it as one of my favorites people think I'm joking or trolling.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Glad someone liked it. 

It introduced Ultima for fuck's sake.  And maybe summons, I can't remember.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe people just didn't like the left/right handed aspect of weapons or something, not to mention that you couldn't really customize your characters, while FFI and FFIII let you do so.

And I don't think there even were summons in FFII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe that was FFIII then.

People hate the game because of the level system. "Oh no! I have to attack stuff to be stronger? GAY!"

I found it fun and interesting.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

I find it i interesting how CMX doesn't have Carpal Tunnel Syndrome or Arthritis with all the typing he does and how old he is. Amazing!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

How do you know I don't?

I am pretty fucked.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh, so maybe you do. And you are purposely hurting yourself continuing to do it. You masochist, you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

I just love posting so much. pek


Where would I be without all you guys?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Living your life like it's golden?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe that was FFIII then.
> 
> People hate the game because of the level system. "Oh no! I have to attack stuff to be stronger? GAY!"
> 
> I found it fun and interesting.



Yup, I definitely remember FFIII having summons.

As did I.  I saw nothing wrong with the level system to be honest, it was fun, the more you used attacks/weapons/magic, the better it would get.

Some people just can't appreciate cool things.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Living your life like it's golden?



Living his life like.... Persona the golden?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Living your life like it's golden?


I may only have a few years left. I'm so old. 


Death-kun said:


> Yup, I definitely remember FFIII having summons.
> 
> As did I.  I saw nothing wrong with the level system to be honest, it was fun, the more you used attacks/weapons/magic, the better it would get.
> 
> Some people just can't appreciate cool things.



It was logical and fluid. It made sense that the more you use a spell or a weapon the better you get at it.

The attacking yourself and increasing your HP thing was funny.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Damnit crazymtf, they won't let me server xfer.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was logical and fluid. It made sense that the more you use a spell or a weapon the better you get at it.
> 
> The attacking yourself and increasing your HP thing was funny.



Some people didn't like it though, what a shame. 

I did that constantly for magic as well lol, dat MP.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Well shit, people are saying good things bout Avengers movie. I thought it would turn to shit cuz of all the characters in the movie but nope. Might actually go see this now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

I've gotta finish FFI first, but I plan on going straight into FFII.

Gonna level up myself by killing everybody on the team.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Itachi, you should play Fate/unlimited codes.



I wanna but my parents won't let me get shit from the PSN store...again with the credit cards online bullshit...plus, seeing as how they've been hacked twice already lol 

FF2 systmes reminds me of Saga, which is cool. Loved Minwu, dat white mage


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Just softmod your PSP and get the game through....other means. Only if you are allowed though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Is there some illegal discussion going on in here?


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope, just friendly convos. It is legal to mod your PSPs you know.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Jail time for Esura.....


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

good movie, I hated it the ending...smh.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

"No, no, no wait...it's....it's too big Bubba-kun!"


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> good movie, I hated it the ending...smh.


For some reason....I wanted him to succeed. I'm twisted like that.


zenieth said:


> "No, no, no wait...it's....it's too big Bubba-kun!"



Who the fuck is Bubba?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Well that joke went over Esura's head.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

And yet you neglect to tell me why I should care about a man named Bubba.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> And yet you neglect to tell me why I should care about a man named Bubba.



Because you'll be meeting him very very soon


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura is just ignorant of the world outside of Japanese fiction.

He thinks there are only 3 black people in the world and all of them are like this guy.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Esunig, you gonna see Avengers?


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok I get it now.

Stupid though, because I'm not going to jail, because I haven't done anything illegal.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Esura is just ignorant of the world outside of Japanese fiction.
> 
> He thinks there are only 3 black people in the world and all of them are like this guy.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Then I'll wait til a blu-ray release. Fuck going to shows anymore. Tickets cost too fucking much. Food costs too much in the bitch. No wonder all the theaters are closing down in my area.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Nah, see you don't know how to do it. You go to the 5 dollar matinee versions.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

You're black Esura?

Sorry.I kinda just assumed everyone on here was pasty white.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Mura>Esura>LMJ>Black.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Nah, see you don't know how to do it. You go to the 5 dollar matinee versions.


LOL those don't exist anymore.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> You're black Esura?
> 
> Sorry.I kinda just assumed everyone on here was pasty white.



Yup. No problem though. Although for some reason I'm assumed to be some Jim Sterling-looking white guy on every message board though for some odd reason.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok I get it now.
> 
> Stupid though, because I'm not going to jail, because I haven't done anything illegal.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Mura>Esura>LMJ>Black.



lol lee.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Speaking of Mura, how is E7:AO doing? Worth watching?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah its worth it. Nostalgia hit you hard too, they just reintroduced the Nirvash in episode 3.

Edit: Well the name Nirvash, you see the mech in episode one. I just forgot it was named Nirvash. Its been too long.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

dat slowpoke


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yeah its worth it. Nostalgia hit you hard too, they just reintroduced the Nirvash in episode 3.



ORLY? Trying to decide on watching a new Kdrama or another Anime Series.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Let me guess, that new kid is Renton's and Eureka's kid eh?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Haven't seen Renton pop up once yet but you see Eureka and its pretty obvious that he is their son.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Lawls, everyone asks that. Don't think it has been said if it is or not.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Eureka is in the anime?

Please tell me there are some mp4s of this bitch.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eureka is in the anime?
> 
> Please tell me there are some mp4s of this bitch.



You see Eureka briefly at times. Last episode you saw her with brown hair.:amazed

Bam, mp4s.



Use this site for mp4s esura, their your lifesaver. Oh btw, queen's blade episode 3 is out on here too. I saw it earlier, dat lunaluna.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> You see Eureka briefly at times. Last episode you saw her with *brown hair.*:amazed
> 
> Bam, mp4s.
> 
> ...



Wait....what?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait....what?



She changed her hair color so people wouldn't call her an alien or whatnot and she wouldn't be targeted.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh fuck shit I must watch that.

I liked Eureka Seven up til that ending. I still don't quite know what happened.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh shit, bout time to watch Steins;Gate for the first time. You all better not be trolling me.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2012)

Starting Monday.. no video games for two-half months 

Not even a cellphone... one reason why Imma dislike Basic Training


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Damn, heading to the afterlife already?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 28, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Starting Monday.. no video games for two-half months
> 
> Not even a cellphone... one reason why Imma dislike Basic Training



Good luck soon to be soldier.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, heading to the afterlife already?



I want an epic fisticuffs against my mentor when she betrays her country because its the mission for her country on a minefield for 10 mins before the area gets nuked 

around 5 minutes I want this song to play 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aHQnDTd1y4[/YOUTUBE]


but actually I'm reserve..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Army paying for college too?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Army paying for college too?



They will be and my back up loans that I got


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

That is badass. I need to do something like that cuz I have so many loans.......


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> They will be and my back up loans that I got



best to just stay in it.
Though you probably have stupid higher ups I can understand if you quit.


Lee Min Jung said:


> That is badass. I need to do something like that cuz I have so many loans.......



That's what you get.
Don't loan when the system is stupidly broken.
Basically don't loan ever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]X3gwWi5iCKs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Wc9pmXz8riY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

So Esunig, you heard bout the 6 new characters they released for Project X Zone?

The announced Frank West, Hsien-Ko, Zephyr and Leanne from Resonance of Fate, and Soma an Alisa from God Eater. Greater chance of this not coming to the states.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Crazymtf, what server you on again? I might make a new char on that one.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

I need to get back to Vesperia.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I need to get back to video games period!! damn jobs..


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

I feel you. 

Working sucks.....


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Crazymtf, what server you on again? I might make a new char on that one.



Frost Reach my brother! =D


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKNNRVxAxkY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Conception, the baby making JRPG actually has a shot in hell of coming out here.

Btw...those are his children.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKNNRVxAxkY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Conception, the baby making JRPG actually has a shot in hell of coming out here.
> 
> Btw...those are his children.


 what interesting concept..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2012)

I remember hearing that, thought it was interesting then I got distracted by something and forgot about it. No chance in hell its coming here for sure.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Mura said:


> I remember hearing that, thought it was interesting then I got distracted by something and forgot about it. *No chance in hell its coming here for sure*.



Read the NeoGAF post above.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Read the NeoGAF post above.



I'm confused, does TBD mean that it will be localized or not?


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

To be determined....its actually being considered for localization. Also, that's a non translated English press release. No one releases English press releases of Japanese games unless they have some plans on bringing it over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't get why people are hating on that game coming here. Never seem a game with that concept which is welcome to me..


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't get why people are hating on that game coming here. Never seem a game with that concept which is welcome to me..



I'm surprised you are interested in it personally.

I've been interested in it since day one. Heck, I posted the Conception thread in this department that died out almost instantaneously.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2012)

Not that I'm not, just I have little to no confidence in the west bringing a game with such a concept. I also believe JRPGs aren't important to the west anymore since you got WRPGs which appeal more to the fanbase over here.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Mura said:


> Not that I'm not, just I have little to no confidence in the west bringing a game with such a concept. *I also believe JRPGs aren't important to the west anymore since you got WRPGs which appeal more to the fanbase over here.*



Don't just believe it, it's the truth. Not that I mind WRPGs or anything, but it kind of fucks over those who do prefer JRPGs over WRPGs personally.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm surprised you are interested in it personally.
> 
> I've been interested in it since day one. Heck, I posted the Conception thread in this department that died out almost instantaneously.


 I like new stuff, new ideas, new way to do stuff.. I really embrace stuff like that..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Don't just believe it, it's the truth. Not that I mind WRPGs or anything, *but it kind of fucks over those who do prefer JRPGs over WRPGs personally*.



Exactly, that is why I don't expect much. WRPGs are a thorn in my side.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I like new stuff, new ideas, new way to do stuff.. I really embrace stuff like that..


Hmmm...reminds me of myself. 



Mura said:


> Exactly, that is why I don't expect much. WRPGs are a thorn in my side.



Well, if JRPGs go the way of the dodo we still have other genres to wet our Japanese gaming appetite on.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Mura, have you ever watched Dance in the Vampire Bund?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc22yJXZ5Vc[/YOUTUBE]

I would play a video game made off the anime. I haven't read the manga or novel or whatever its based off of.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 28, 2012)

Conception seems interesting...I like the idea, but is he human or not? Does not seem like it...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mura, have you ever watched Dance in the Vampire Bund?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc22yJXZ5Vc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I would play a video game made off the anime. I haven't read the manga or novel or whatever its based off of.



Sorry for the late reply, just got done with latest fate/zero episode. To answer your question I haven't seen it yet. Though since Shaft made this I may have to check it out. Not to mention it has vampires too.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Conception seems interesting...I like the idea, but is he human or not? Does not seem like it...


He is human I assume, but the maidens aren't I assume.



Mura said:


> Sorry for the late reply, just got done with latest fate/zero episode. To answer your question I haven't seen it yet. Though since Shaft made this I may have to check it out. Not to mention it has vampires too.


Its a good anime personally. I kind of want to read the manga on it now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> He is human I assume, but the maidens aren't I assume.
> 
> 
> Its a good anime personally. I kind of want to read the manga on it now.



The manga is .

It has a  as well.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

Zoids still exist? What?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Speaking of Zoids, I am watching that RIGHT NOW on


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXvppV7HccI[/YOUTUBE]

Scanty- Colleen Clinkenbeard

Kneesocks- Cherami Leigh

Brief – Joel McDonald

Chuck – Ian Sinclair

Garterbelt – Christopher R. Sabat

Stocking – Monica Rial

Panty – Jamie Marchi

English dub sounds dope. Why is it only on DVD though? The fuck? Whatever, time to preorder this bad bitch. Man all these anime releases are gunna kill me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2012)

While we do talk anime in here, you should probably post the dub cast in the panty and stocking thread. I say you because you know I don't care for it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

There is a Panty and Stocking thread? 

I just found out like a second ago on GAF actually and I couldn't think of anywhere else to post it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2012)

Anime section dude. I found out about the cast a couple days ago but like I said, don't care enough.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

Cast seems pretty dope. I never actually finished watching PSG so I can't wait for DVD. PSG is actually the anime that made me annoyed with MKVs in the first place. This anime needs to be seen on my HDTV!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2012)

Been listening to this all day.

[YOUTUBE]Zw9EwA5RE00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmmm...it's 'ight.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2012)

Actually, this brings a good topic. What is everyone's favorite persona song? From the anime or any of the persona games.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

You opened the gates of hell with this topic you know that right? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgcbO8arpXs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSQCGL7PLlM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug8bH_IUF-o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzFl6sWHmXI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKrPtx6LzrU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COcEoMcnMGA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs2evK_yXq4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





And what's that one song called on P3? The one that the MC listens to in the beginning of the game? Now that's dope.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Fuck that P4 battle theme. Got tired of it after farming for like 80 hours over and over. Which brings me back to my "RPG's need more than 1 battle theme that will play over and over with each fight sans bosses" ideal.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 29, 2012)

Meh, I enjoyed it. Same with P3 and Esu the song you are looking for is Burn My dread-Last Boss Battle edition. Or just BMD, but that's the psecific one I think...


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 29, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck that P4 battle theme. Got tired of it after farming for like 80 hours over and over. Which brings me back to my "RPG's need more than 1 battle theme that will play over and over with each fight sans bosses" ideal.



Never play Xenosaga Episode 1.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Played it!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 29, 2012)

Zoids...I remember that show


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh shit, never knew about the Zerg Rush stunt. What rock have I been living under?

Everyone prob already knows bout this but if not:

Go to google. 
Type "Zerg Rush"
Give it a few seconds and let it run. 
Easily Amused.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2012)

there's not a speedy enough slowpoke,


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Played it!



And at least it had an awesome final boss theme.













PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, talk about a blast from the past.  Jesus, I have a crap load of those model kits when they were released state side and a lot of the Japanese ones.  Loved the No Future song for Zero Century.
> 
> As for your inquiry, there was a GameBoy Advance one released a while back and a Game Cube one.  I own the GC one and found it fun to play though I found out it was the sequel to the first one and was titled differently.  I really was hoping the third game of the series was released state side since it allowed of side sliding.  Anyway, some of the campains in the GC game were a pain in the ass to complete.



I guess that will go on my list of GC games to get then.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Meh, I enjoyed it. Same with P3 and Esu the song you are looking for is Burn My dread-Last Boss Battle edition. Or just BMD, but that's the psecific one I think...



Holy shit that's the final boss theme? I never finished Persona 3 so I didn't know, and I only heard it during the beginning really. That might be the best final boss theme ever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Tales of the Abyss goes on clearance at Target*


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

Only $20?


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

I thought you wasn't buying anything from Namco anymore?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 30, 2012)

Damn Tazmo.:ho


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I thought you wasn't buying anything from Namco anymore?


I am sharing the news...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Only $20?



Well it's a must buy regardless now.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

That didn't take long.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2012)

lol from 40 to 20.


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 30, 2012)

Damn


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am sharing the news...



I'm messing with you. 

Didn't Namco just ship another shipment of Abyss 3DS? I know I seen a few copies at my local Gamestop. I might just go ahead and cop another copy for shits and giggles.

Then again, one of those comments on there reminded me that Target's clearance prices does vary from store to store.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

At least you can say you will buy it new.
Those things better get sold at that price.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm messing with you.
> 
> Didn't Namco just ship another shipment of Abyss 3DS? I know I seen a few copies at my local Gamestop. I might just go ahead and cop another copy for shits and giggles.
> 
> Then again, one of those comments on there reminded me that Target's clearance prices does vary from store to store.


 It is possible, but the game just recently hit 100k. So  Namco  might sent another shipment..


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> At least you can say you will buy it new.
> Those things better get sold at that price.


I generally buy all my games new since I'm anal about the conditions of my games.

Those will get sold off fast though now that attention has been brought to it.



Malvingt2 said:


> It is possible, *but the game just recently hit 100k.* So  Namco  might sent another shipment..



That's funny, Abyss 3D seems to be selling more than Graces f.

Actually...that's fucked up considering how fun and great Graces f is compared to Abyss.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

So....My brother is on vac for a month, and he gave me his Wii with Graces and Xenoblade.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)

Hm...I might actually forgo one of my Dragonball DVDs so i can get Budokai Tenkaichi 3. I dunno though....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I generally buy all my games new since I'm anal about the conditions of my games.
> 
> Those will get sold off fast though now that attention has been brought to it.
> 
> ...


 ToA:104,995, 14th February 2012
ToG F:171,994 13th March 2012

for some reason ToA has better legs...



Lee Min Jung said:


> So....My brother is on vac for a month, and he gave me his Wii with Graces and *Xenoblade*.


 Oh shit!! it is Reyn time for you?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)

Or maybe i should just get Grand Theft Auto Vice City Stories.

That's a pretty anime like game right.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

lol GTA, anime like? How so?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> lol GTA, anime like? How so?



It's not.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)

Hm...I'll leave it to my good associate Esura to answer that one.

I'm too tired.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So....My brother is on vac for a month, and he gave me his *Wii with Graces* and Xenoblade.


You speak Japanese?



Malvingt2 said:


> ToA:104,995, 14th February 2012
> ToG F:171,994 13th March 2012
> 
> for some reason ToA has better legs...
> ...


ToG f sold that much? I was under the assumption that it did close to Binary Domain numbers...which is abysmal.

This...this might bode well for future Tales releases.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hm...I'll leave it to my good associate Esura to answer that one.
> 
> I'm too tired.


Wait...what?

Um....hold on for a minute and let me think.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Or maybe i should just get Grand Theft Auto Vice City Stories.
> 
> That's a pretty anime like game right.



[YOUTUBE]tq9c4XIF264[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2q2XBOC_WzM[/YOUTUBE]
pretty fun game plenty of rpg elements.


Esura said:


> You speak Japanese?



English subtitle patches.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]2q2XBOC_WzM[/YOUTUBE]
> pretty fun game plenty of rpg elements.
> 
> 
> English subtitle patches.



But I thought they never finished the Graces patch after Graces f was announced for overseas.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> You speak Japanese?
> 
> 
> ToG f sold that much? I was under the assumption that it did close to Binary Domain numbers...which is abysmal.
> ...



Yes, was my minor at my Uni.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yes, was my minor at my Uni.



How well? 


Esura said:


> But I thought they never finished the Graces patch after Graces f was announced for overseas.



Never said it had to be official.

"The translation project ended after 8 months and a couple thousand hours work. Initial translation was at 89.5%, translation verification was at 18.2%, and editing was at 4.1%."


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

But you know I was talking bout F, so ya. I see you lurking crazymtf, what level are you now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Xenoblade Chronicles*

*Japan*:158,988
*Europe*:174,238
*USA*:207,672*
*Rest of the World*:65,012

*Total*:605,910

*3 weeks Numbers

Should Nintendo of America be happy?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)

I wonder which is stronger - my White Guilt or Esura's Black Rage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

No they should be pissed.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I wonder which is stronger - my White Guilt or Esura's Black Rage.



.....what?

Are you high today?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]2q2XBOC_WzM[/YOUTUBE]
> pretty fun game plenty of rpg elements.
> 
> 
> English subtitle patches.



Lol, wow again.  Another blast from the past and another game that I own.  Really enjoyed playing it though some of the stages can be more than a pain and strain on ones patients. 

Also, is anyone who owns Graces F on their second or more playthrough?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

NoA is probably quite happy with the Xenoblade numbers right now because they released a game here in America that cost little to no money to localize, the only changes being removed languages and a few fixed bugs, and ended up selling more in three weeks than the other regions did. They should also be quite happy with those numbers considering that a lot of Americans that knew about Xenoblade had probably pirated or imported it already because they thought it would never be released here.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> .....what?
> 
> Are you high today?



Nah just really tired.

 I actually don't drink or use drugs.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also, is anyone who owns Graces F on their second or more playthrough?


I just did one and moved on to another Tales of game. I'm considering going back to it after I finish Vesperia. I refuse to try and Plat it though. Platinuming JRPGs is the most tedious shit I've ever seen in life.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They should also be quite happy with those numbers considering that a lot of Americans that knew about Xenoblade had probably pirated or imported it already because they thought it would never be released here.



Some of those pirates probably bought them.
NoA sucks though needs a kick in the pants.


Esura said:


> I just did one and moved on to another Tales of game. I'm considering going back to it after I finish Vesperia. I refuse to try and Plat it though. Platinuming JRPGs is the most tedious shit I've ever seen in life.


You mean getting a perfect?


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Nah just really tired.
> 
> I actually don't drink or use drugs.



I drink...occasionally. I don't smoke despite growing up in a household full of smokers (thats probably why I don't smoke) nor do I do drugs.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Some of those pirates probably bought them.
> NoA sucks though needs a kick in the pants.



Pretty much, NoA has been awful lately.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> NoA is probably quite happy with the Xenoblade numbers right now because they released a game here in America that cost little to no money to localize, the only changes being removed languages and a few fixed bugs, and ended up selling more in three weeks than the other regions did. *They should also be quite happy with those numbers considering that a lot of Americans that knew about Xenoblade had probably pirated or imported it already because they thought it would never be released here.*


 yeah, shocked with the Numbers to be honest and happy too. I mean seriously people were mad as fuck when they no to us on Facebook...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

There wasn't enough marketing for higher numbers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> There wasn't enough marketing for higher numbers.


Well till everyone can use the internet that's the way it is and even then.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)

Xensoaga Episode 1 sold 240,044 copies in the first three days of its Japanese release.

I'm not really sure of any truly credible source for its overall figures but it looks like the game sold almost 2 million copies worldwide.

I think that's pretty good.

Why am I bringing this up? Because Xenobalde made me think of Xenosaga.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

You need them tv commercials to hit them numbers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> There wasn't enough marketing for higher numbers.


 NoA didn't bother with a commercial or web ad's.. they let the game sell with Operation Rainfall hyped..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Ya, well they did that, and they got numbers related to that. If they wanted more then hit the TV up with commercials and pop up with all of those "5/5 GameInformer, 10/10 IGN" kinda shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

There wasn't enough marketing? Bro, it's not that there wasn't enough. There wasn't any _at all_.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

>make game come out everywhere, but america
>watch it not coming market itself
>????
>profit
I mean that's the only way I can think of it with it hitting EU.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Xensoaga Episode 1 sold 240,044 copies in the first three days of its Japanese release.
> 
> I'm not really sure of any truly credible source for its overall figures but it looks like the game sold almost 2 million copies worldwide.
> 
> ...



Monolith Soft is usually associated with the Xenosaga series, a series of role-playing video games on PlayStation 2. Some of MLSI's staff are former employees of Square Co., who transferred to the new company after the creation of Chrono Cross. They were previously involved with the creation of Xenogears, from which the Xenosaga series is derived.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

That too, but as Mal+ said, their marketing was Operation Rainfall.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I drink...occasionally. I don't smoke despite growing up in a household full of smokers (thats probably why I don't smoke) nor do I do drugs.



Only day I drink is on my birthday which already passed.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

Hopefully Monolith Soft is sitting on a nice, hefty amount of cash now so they can give us more awesome things, like that 3DS game they're working on.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, well they did that, and they got numbers related to that. If they wanted more then hit the TV up with commercials and pop up with all of those "5/5 GameInformer, 10/10 IGN" kinda shit.


 I was thinking about that and Operation Rainfall created a video like that and put it everywhere for the game..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLprUqHmsOo[/YOUTUBE]

and Nintendo of America only effort was this..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2wr25H5SpE[/YOUTUBE] 

like seriously? wtf?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Orly? Never saw those commercials. Maybe cuz I never watch TV.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Orly? Never saw those commercials. Maybe cuz I never watch TV.


 both videos, Internet only.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

O, ok only as internet, I can see that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)

How about Xenosaga 1's commercial?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Xanadu Next was a good game up until the final boss. 


Now I'm working on Ys Origin. Another promising Ys game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Japanese Commercials of Xenoblade

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTxMnKZMkLM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL9-5vbyQjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Speaking of Xenoblade.


Falcom makes some damn fine games. Too bad 90% of them are not released in Engish.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hopefully Monolith Soft is sitting on a nice, hefty amount of cash now so they can give us more awesome things, like that 3DS game they're working on.


 and the Wii U title.. they were hiring more  people this past week for it. I wonder how big is the project. Third time that they were hiring for it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wii U title and 3DS title Hiring: and yes 3D listing= 3DS..

* Job Location Tokyo> Tokyo headquarters*
Programmer Seeking!
Planner
3DCG designer
2D designers
Effects designer
Motion Designer
3D Animation Manager New!
Project Manager New!
Programmer (production support system development / project management) Seeking!

*Kyoto studio <Job Location: Kyoto>*
3DCG designer
Effects designer New!
Motion Designer New!

They were around 22 to 29 people when they made Xenoblade, now they are 92  Employees (as of March 2012).. We have to see how big they are going to get with this hiring in April..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Still waiting for some info, anything, on P5.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Still waiting for another Ys.


Maybe a PS3 version.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

I want another Soul Blazer game..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

I want sequels to everything.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want sequels to everything.


 to everything that is good... oh and a real sequel to Secret of Mana 2..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

And Jet Set Radio....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

WTF  Monolith Soft made a DS game that never made it here? SMH Nintendo...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwJjVzcZ-KY[/YOUTUBE]



Yasunori Mitsuda was the composer too?? omg!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> to everything that is good... oh and a real sequel to Secret of Mana 2..



There is no Secret of Mana 2.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

OMFG crazymtf! YES!!!!



Shit, you on a pvp or pve server?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

What the fuck is that shit?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> OMFG crazymtf! YES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, you on a pvp or pve server?



PVE. PVP to much ganking.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There is no Secret of Mana 2.



Are you sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Without getting into semantics, yes.

I guess technically I am playing a semantics game, but I am a G. G's do what G's want to do.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

G for Grandpa? Sure!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

That would suggest that I had children.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Well ones that you would know about. But dat girl you fooled around back in 1920...she has something to tell you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well ones that you would know about. But dat girl you fooled around back in 1920...she has something to tell you.



CMX she told me your son has died


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2012)

He lived such a full life


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

They better announce Monster Hunter Tri G localization at E3.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Or Wii U Music.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

You guys are very insensitive toward a man's age.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

You're being rather insensitive toward my sensitivity.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You guys are very insensitive toward a man's age.



We are sorry your son died from old age


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

One of these days you, too, will experience the pain of loss. The emotional trauma of the death of a child.

I pity you.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> Only day I drink is on my birthday which already passed.



Dang I missed your birthday.

Happy belated birthday.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dang I missed your birthday.
> 
> Happy belated birthday.



Thanks man.

Just read the latest chapter of Freezing. Shit just took a turn for the worst.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Just read the latest chapter of Freezing. Shit just took a turn for the worst.



I need to get around to watching that...AFTER I catch back up on some Fate/ZERO, Naruto, and Bleach. I'm soooo tired of reading Bleach....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2012)

I only drink on my birthday only because my childhood friend got me into doing it on that day and he has to be with me if I'm gonna do it then too. He is a Marine so I have confidence he'll keep me in check. I'm one crazy dude when we do drink though.

Never did drugs in my entire life, fuck that shit.

@Esura: Its hard for me to continue reading long-going shounen mangas. I stopped on somewhere on this new arc but haven't gotten to reading since its just boring. I still read fairy tail since its still interesting plus its got the fanservice to keep me interested even more.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

Mura, what is your sig from?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Mura, what is your sig from?



Hyouka, it has two episodes out thus far. KyoAni is animating it(K-On and Haruhi makers) so the animation is top quality there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Horsepig is terrorizing the bathroom right now.  It's a localized earthquake in there, which means she must be taking a shower.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 30, 2012)

what ,lol? so a fat person is using the bathroom i take it?


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> I only drink on my birthday only because my childhood friend got me into doing it on that day and he has to be with me if I'm gonna do it then too. He is a Marine so I have confidence he'll keep me in check. I'm one crazy dude when we do drink though.
> 
> Never did drugs in my entire life, fuck that shit.
> 
> @Esura: Its hard for me to continue reading long-going shounen mangas. I stopped on somewhere on this new arc but haven't gotten to reading since its just boring. I still read fairy tail since its still interesting plus its got the fanservice to keep me interested even more.



I'm a crazy drunk as well. Apparently the strippers at my 18th birthday party gave me head and screwed me (I have awesome elder brothers) but I have like...ZERO memories of it whatsoever. Instead of the shy and reserved guy I normally am around a large group of people I was acting fucking crazy as hell doing shit I normally wouldn't do. The only reason I believe their stories is because they got pictures of it. That is why I drink by myself now. 

Speaking of long ass shounen mangas....I'm tired of them. All of them. Naruto, Bleach, Claymore...all of them. They are too fucking long and ongoing to boot. I just want to read something nice and short...like Ga Rei or something.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> Hyouka, it has two episodes out thus far. KyoAni is animating it(K-On and Haruhi makers) so the animation is top quality there.



Oh good, I had decided that that's the next anime I'll be stealing from my friend the next time we meet up, he was telling me about it a few days ago.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

I keep seeing people talk about Sankrea. What's that about?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> what ,lol? so a fat person is using the bathroom i take it?



Fat?

That's like saying the US President is some black politician.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I keep seeing people talk about Sankrea. What's that about?



A guy who loves everything about zombies 24/7 meets a rich girl who hates her life. He was trying to revive his dead cat and make it a zombie(because he loved his cat that damn much) and the girl drinks some of the potion he made. She later dies and revives as a zombie and the MC has to take care of her now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Ah shit, what is the name of your character in teh game Crazymtf? I server transferred to your server.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I keep seeing people talk about Sankrea. What's that about?


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2012)

My birthday was today. Time to get fucked up!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

was or is today?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2012)

how is tera story wise?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd pass you a buddy code to try it out when i get it later this week. But your normal "coming from nothing, becoming a hero" kinda thing. With other smaller stories weaved in with each zone and story quest line. Well, that is what I could tell from first 20 levels. Who knows, shit might change. I added you as a friend Crazymtf, now invite me to your guild! or what is the name of it?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2012)

ehhhh sounds cookie cutter.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2012)

The story doesn't look like it will be all that great.

Gameplay looks fun as hell though.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah the gameplay does look nice.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Holy shit crazymtf, whoever said they can some BAM's, some of them are fucking liar. You will get your ass fucked up if you try and solo, esp with no healing.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)

Mystic powers....grant me a miracle!


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy shit crazymtf, whoever said they can some BAM's, some of the are fucking liar. You will get your ass fucked up if you try and solo, esp with no healing.



Figured. I don't think I'll get a chance to play much tonight. Friend stopping by and I am giving her my full attention in a little while  But tomorrow before work I'll hop on and try to catch up to you in level so we can do quest together. So much quicker level with two people doing quest.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)

Healing aggro is REDIC in this game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

I wish those fucking Ultimania books would get translated into English.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 1, 2012)

You can find partial translations on the net.

Well for a few of the FF games.

I agree though.

Luckily for me, Xenogears/Saga has one of the most dedicated fanbases around and so all our important supplementary material has been translated.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)

Ya another offshoot portable title.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 1, 2012)

Continuing the tradition of ruining FF characters, Sazh will make an appearance in which he does some breakdancing in the air while eating a piece of fried chicken. It will be revealed that he serves Massa Xehanort.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

I'm at the final dungeon for reals this time in Vesperia....and I want to quit.

Its...its so labyrinth. I...think I need a break from RPGs after this. RPG dungeons irritates me. Prolly play ME3 or some other shooter or something. Or maybe Skullgirls.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)

Or catch up on anime series or watch the Kdrama I was telling you bout.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2012)

RPG dungeons are the best part.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)

Change it up a bit, watch some living, real chicks for once in months.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> RPG dungeons are the best part.



No...no I hate it. I physically cringe whenever I know I have to go into one, even Pokemon. Don't let the game have a high encounter rate (fuck you Phantasy Star) or enemies posted like everywhere in the most narrow areas (fuck you Tales of series) and its just a recipe for pure frustration. Its not even hard, but just tedious as all fuck. I literally got a headache getting the spirits in Vesperia.

Why do these dungeons have to be so fucking labyrinth with either no damn map or....no damn map?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 1, 2012)

Silly LMJ, there are no such thing as women in real life.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Change it up a bit, watch some living, real chicks for once in months.



Nothing to watch for me. My free time is finite and I rather spend it doing something I enjoy or be arsed to fuck with.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Silly LMJ, there are no such thing as women in real life.



 say it aint so, say it ain't so.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)

Just watched that new Batman movie trailer.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2012)

I want to see Men in Black 3.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)

As do I. Last time I said that here, I got trolled.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> No...no I hate it. I physically cringe whenever I know I have to go into one, even Pokemon. Don't let the game have a high encounter rate (fuck you Phantasy Star) or enemies posted like everywhere in the most narrow areas (fuck you Tales of series) and its just a recipe for pure frustration. Its not even hard, but just tedious as all fuck. I literally got a headache getting the spirits in Vesperia.
> 
> Why do these dungeons have to be so fucking labyrinth with either no damn map or....no damn map?



Real men don't need maps.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Real men don't need maps.



It can become handy!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

You guys use maps?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 1, 2012)

Didn't feel reviving the metal gear thread so here ya go. Seeing some of the scenes again got me a little pumped.

[YOUTUBE]HAcAvjk55O4[/YOUTUBE]

Those touch features.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

What old-school RPG should I play next? :33


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What old-school RPG should I play next? :33


 Terranigma..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Already played that. 

What other one?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 1, 2012)

CMX you play all of these yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

What do you think? 

Except for the First Person dungeon games. I hate those.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 1, 2012)

If you played all 48 of those then I'd say its time to move on to the next console.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

I looked at the PSX list and I played all of those, too. 


The Genesis list is probably only 15 deep but I played all those as well.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

Time to whip out the N64, CMX.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 1, 2012)

I'm looking at the 360 list. Had no idea there was a Magna Carta 2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Already played that.
> 
> What other one?


 beat that game first....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCIkxMjbfws[/YOUTUBE]

I want a patch for this game..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

play all the GBA games yet CMX?


Death-kun said:


> Time to whip out the N64, CMX.



The N-64 doesn't have that much rpg wise, he's probably played them all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Time to whip out the N64, CMX.


N64? What am I? A thirteen year old?


Malvingt2 said:


> beat that game first....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCIkxMjbfws[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I want a patch for this game..


Looks interesting.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> play all the GBA games yet CMX?
> 
> 
> The N-64 doesn't have that much rpg wise, he's probably played them all.


Of course. What do you take me for? Esura?

I guess I will just have to rough it out the next two weeks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> N64? What am I? A thirteen year old?
> 
> Looks interesting.
> 
> ...



That just leaves you with,Wii,DS,3ds,xbawks and bawks 360, and ps2 and 3,psp,ps vita.
Getting to the end of your rope buddy you are going to have to choose computer soon.
oh have you played all of the nes rpg's


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 1, 2012)

What do you play games for if you've played every single one in existence?


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Real men don't need maps.


A few years ago I would of agreed with this but as of now any newer RPG that doesn't fucking have a map is already starting off bad. I must be getting old.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> You guys use maps?


In game maps if the game has it yeah. Only game I physically drew a map for was Phantasy Star I and I will never do that shit again.



Mura said:


> I'm looking at the 360 list. Had no idea there was a Magna Carta 2.



Did you not read that long post I made about me getting Magna Carta 2 for 360? 


I finished Vesperia up and now I want to play another RPG...yet I don't want to play another RPG. Its weird. I could try some Blue Dragon again or...I could finish off AC Brotherhood and Revelations. I don't feel like playing ME3 because I don't feel like replaying ME2 to get my ideal character. I have half the mind to sell my ME3 CE. I could get some dough for it considering I only used the code inside of it. Didn't even play the damn game yet.

What would be a decent price for a like new ME3 CE PS3 with it's code used up?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That just leaves you with,Wii,DS,3ds,xbawks and bawks 360, and ps2 and 3,psp,ps vita.
> Getting to the end of your rope buddy you are going to have to choose computer soon.
> oh have you played all of the nes rpg's


I have played all the good ones.

And I've already played most of the good PC RPGs. I'm working on Ys Origins right now, but I need some filler.


Mura said:


> What do you play games for if you've played every single one in existence?


You crazy.


----------



## zenieth (May 1, 2012)

I have a suggestion for CMX

you could just die.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

In all seriousness....CMX do you really ONLY play pre-PS1 games? Like real talk? I know we joke about this shit but I was thinking this was a joke.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

I play all games. 

I recently played Suikoden V on the PS2. And I like PSX games. And I have a fucking PS3. Stop hating.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have played all the good ones.
> 
> And I've already played most of the good PC RPGs. I'm working on Ys Origins right now, but I need some filler.



Play many DS games?
There's good filler on those.
The remade DQ's are filler.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

I'm burnt out on DQ. 

Last DS game I played was Radiant Historia. Then I gave my brother my DS. I was planning on replacing it with a 3DS, but I am not doing that for a while now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

I don't play those crappy games. 

I learned my lesson with Trinity Universe.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

Trinity Universe is shit. Neptunia 1...debatable (I liked the characters at least). Neptunia mk2 is on a whole 'nother level.

I think the only part that might be off putting to you is the whole...theme of the game. But at least it would be fun to play.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm burnt out on DQ.
> 
> Last DS game I played was Radiant Historia. Then I gave my brother my DS. I was planning on replacing it with a 3DS, but I am not doing that for a while now.



I thought you emulated, my bad.
Though I think I know what you may do


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

Its funny, I own every single DQ game on DS but I never got past the 10 hour mark on each one of them. DQVIII is still the only DQ game I ever completed.

I totally quit DQIV because I was getting pissed off at the beginning parts of switching off different characters.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9eTVbnGdgjw[/YOUTUBE]



Esura said:


> Its funny, I own every single DQ game on DS but I never got past the 10 hour mark on each one of them. DQVIII is still the only DQ game I ever completed.
> 
> I totally quit DQIV because *I was getting pissed off at the beginning parts of switching off different characters.*



It's like you have never played an rpg before.
[YOUTUBE]FNP5zS4kFc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Trinity Universe is shit. Neptunia 1...debatable (I liked the characters at least). Neptunia mk2 is on a whole 'nother level.
> 
> I think the only part that might be off putting to you is the whole...theme of the game. But at least it would be fun to play.


Eh, maybe I will try it in a few years. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> I thought you emulated, my bad.
> Though I think I know what you may do


I know what you're thinking and no, I don't do that. 


Esura said:


> Its funny, I own every single DQ game on DS but I never got past the 10 hour mark on each one of them. DQVIII is still the only DQ game I ever completed.
> 
> I totally quit DQIV because I was getting pissed off at the beginning parts of switching off different characters.



The only DQ I never finished was IX.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's like you have never played an rpg before.
> [YOUTUBE]FNP5zS4kFc4[/YOUTUBE]



Quite the contrary, I love RPGs but a few elements bugs me here and there, like every other genre.

Actually this could be the start of an interesting topic. 

Elements of RPGs that you wish was gone! (that reads right no?}

GO!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Elements of RPGs that you wish was gone! (that reads right no?}
> GO!



everything. ()


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I know what you're thinking and no, I don't do that.



What really?
So you rent then or something?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

QTEs in RPGs should be punishable by hanging.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

Elements that need to GO!

- overly labyrinth dungeons with no maps (I don't want to get lost in your shit!)
- multi-form final bosses (just give me one super boss straight up dammit!)
- party members leaving and rejoining the party (either stay or leave bitch!)
- overly long length (do NOT draw the game out longer than it should be with tedious shit!)
- overly complicated battle systems (I'm playing a game, not some real time flight simulator type shit or something)
- bosses only beatable with an obtuse strategy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> QTEs in RPGs should be punishable by hanging.



Those exist?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Elements that need to GO!
> 
> - overly labyrinth dungeons with no maps (I don't want to get lost in your shit!)
> - multi-form final bosses (just give me one super boss straight up dammit!)
> ...


But Esua those are good things.
Well I agree with tedious things, but length is good.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

I guess length wouldn't matter if it didn't feel like the developer is artificially making the game longer than it needs to be just to say the game is long. Its so apparent in Graces f and Vesperia and it kind of reduces enjoyment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Games should be long.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 1, 2012)

Just got an email from atlus reminding me that the demon souls server will close on may 31st. There will be one more tendency day and I can vote for either pure black or pure white tendency.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Games should be long.



Only if the gameplay and other elements of the game (like the story) can sustain that length without feeling tedious and redundant.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> I guess length wouldn't matter if it didn't feel like the developer is artificially making the game longer than it needs to be just to say the game is long. Its so apparent in Graces f and Vesperia and it kind of reduces enjoyment.



I mean who do you think you are asking for a map for a maze.
You one of those people that like hallways and games that play themselves?
[YOUTUBE]47YPs-qwNQU[/YOUTUBE]
Oh I forgot YOU ARE.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I mean who do you think you are asking for a map for a maze.
> You one of those people that like strait hallways and games that play themselves?
> [YOUTUBE]47YPs-qwNQU[/YOUTUBE]
> Oh I forgot YOU ARE.


What does wanting a map for a dungeon has to do with "straight hallways and games that play themselves"? I just want a fucking map...and maybe cut down on the dead ends with no fucking treasures. Like what's the fucking point of a dead in with no treasures? Shit infuriated me in PS1 and Persona 1.

Dungeon crawler RPG that didn't piss me the fuck off and rewarded exploration while having a map? Fate/EXTRA. It had dungeons that weren't too labyrinth and not too straightforward and simple. It was just right. That's all I want....just right.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> What does wanting a map for a dungeon has to do with "straight hallways and games that play themselves"? I just want a fucking map...and maybe cut down on the dead ends with no fucking treasures. Like what's the fucking point of a dead in with no treasures? Shit infuriated me in PS1 and Persona 1.
> 
> Dungeon crawler RPG that didn't piss me the fuck off and rewarded exploration while having a map? Fate/EXTRA. It had dungeons that weren't too labyrinth and not too straightforward and simple. It was just right. That's all I want....just right.



You want a map with that?


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

It looks like you pressed ramen noodles onto a scanner


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Only if the gameplay and other elements of the game (like the story) can sustain that length without feeling tedious and redundant.


Unable to agree with Esura.






Unable to agree with...


I agree.


However, games that don't have those things shouldn't exist. Therefore, games should be long.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Keep posting people in the next page I am going to bring another series to the thread. CMX may be happy with this one..


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You want a map with that?


What the...



Death-kun said:


> It looks like you pressed ramen noodles onto a scanner



This...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Esura's dream map is a labyrinth of lolicon.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eh, maybe I will try it in a few years.
> 
> I know what you're thinking and no, I don't do that.
> 
> ...



If you live that long.



CrazyMoronX said:


> QTEs in RPGs should be punishable by hanging.



The ones that were in Lost Odyssey were pretty good, and not needed to beat the game. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Those exist?



Lost Odyssey


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Esura's dream map is a labyrinth of lolicon.




You just had to find some way to counteract agreeing with him, didn't you?


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Unable to agree with Esura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I'm going to regret asking this because you are going to post like 100 SNES games but, what RPG would you recommend that strikes a perfect balance of long length and engaging gameplay throughout without feeling tedious? Preferably a game of this generation. I need another RPG to play.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Esura's dream map is a labyrinth of *lolicon*.


And you were doing so well today than usual too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> What the...



I'm just saying don't complain about mazes that aren't even hard.
Crap navigation and memory skills isn't the games fault.

Tons of examples and yes I read it.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm just saying don't complain about mazes that aren't even hard.
> Crap navigation and memory skills isn't the games fault.
> 
> Tons of examples and yes I read it.



I never said they were hard, I just don't find navigating them fun in the slightest. Its not even hard to navigate and my memory skills definitely aren't a problem, its just not fun for me.

I can complain about what I want whether it was easy, hard, or whatever. You are making an issue out of nothing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> I can complain about what I want whether it was easy, hard, or whatever. You are making an issue out of nothing.


I can complain about whatever I want Esua.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> If you live that long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHUT UP!

Maybe I will play Lost Odyssey if I live long enough. 



Death-kun said:


> You just had to find some way to counteract agreeing with him, didn't you?


It felt so unnatural. 


Esura said:


> I know I'm going to regret asking this because you are going to post like 100 SNES games but, what RPG would you recommend that strikes a perfect balance of long length and engaging gameplay throughout without feeling tedious? Preferably a game of this generation. I need another RPG to play.
> 
> 
> And you were doing so well today than usual too.


RPG in this gen?

That's long?



NIER is really good, but the bulk of the length comes via replays. Some people don't like the gameplay either for some reason (action/RPG). But I thought it was good. 

Eternal Sonata is all right, but the story is very bizarre and it has an incredibly bad ending. Music is epic, gameplay is fun, and it's 30-40 hours.

You'd be better off playing a PS2 game, honestly. There just aren't that many great options these days. I would recommend a lot of PS2 games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Mana series, Soul Blazer series and now Lufia Series;




> *Lufia*, known as Estpolis Denki (エストポリス伝記?, officially translated Biography of Estpolis) in Japan, is a series of role-playing video games developed by Neverland (aside from The Ruins of Lore, which was developed by Atelier Double). In Japan, the games were originally published by Taito and later Square Enix (with Curse of the Sinistrals), and after the closing of Taito's American branch after the release of the first game, Natsume Inc. (Rise of the Sinistrals, The Legend Returns, and Curse of the Sinistrals) Atlus USA (The Ruins of Lore) in the U.S. While the games are primarily traditional 2D RPGs, they draw on elements from many other genres including action-adventure, monster collecting, and puzzle games. In the 1990s the games were originally developed on the Super NES while the most recent installment, Lufia: Curse of the Sinistrals, was developed for the Nintendo DS and was released in Japan on February 25, 2010 and in North America on October 12, 2010. The series currently consists of six games, including this most recent installment.




*Lufia & the Fortress of Doom*



> The first game in the Lufia series made for the Super Famicom published in Japan in June 1993 (under the name Estpolis Denki) and later that year for the SNES in North America. It starts out with a "prologue" of a team of warriors that defeat the evil group of "super-beings" called the Sinistrals. Then, the story changes to the main story of the descendants of these heroes, and how the Sinistrals are trying to be reborn.
> 
> The game was ported to Japanese mobile phones in 2009



*Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals*



> Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals, released in Japan for the Super Famicom under the name Estpolis Denki II, is a prequel to Lufia & The Fortress of Doom that takes place a hundred years before the events of the first game occurred. Notoriously, it ends with the events that begin the first Lufia, making the first game's introduction a great spoiler for the second. It was released in Europe as simply "Lufia" because Lufia & the Fortress of Doom was not released in Europe. This often causes a bit of confusion.



*Lufia: The Legend Returns*



> Released in Japan in 2000 as Estpolis Denki: Yomigaeru Densetsu, and in the following year in America, Lufia: The Legend Returns is the series' first handheld adventure on the Game Boy Color. Taking advantage of the Game Boy's new enhanced color palette, the game features sophisticated 8-bit graphics, a new battle system and randomized dungeons. In this game, the player acts as a descendant of Maxim in the fight against the Sinistrals.



*Lufia: The Ruins of Lore*



> Lufia: The Ruins of Lore was released for the Game Boy Advance in Japan in 2002 as Estpolis Gaiden: Chinmoku no Iseki and a year later in North America. It is a gaiden or "sidestory" game that deviates from the normal lore of the series. It was published by Taito in Japan and Atlus in America.



*Lufia: Curse of the Sinistrals*



> Titled Lufia: Curse of the Sinistrals,[3] it was developed by the staff of the original Lufia and was announced in November 2009.[4] The game was released for the Nintendo DS on February 25, 2010, in Japan, priced at 5,890 Yen[5] and was released later the same year in North America.[3] The game is a re-imagining of Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals with modified story and characters, as well as being an action RPG.



*Canceled titles*

Lufia: Ruins Chaser


> Lufia: Ruins Chaser was a game being developed by Japanese software company Nihon-Flex for the PlayStation until they went bankrupt. For a time, development of the title ceased; however, it was picked up and heavily remade in both story and graphics, being renamed Lufia: The Legend Returns.



Lufia: Beginning of a Legend



> Lufia: Beginning of a Legend was in development for the Game Boy Color alongside Ruins Chaser for the PlayStation, and was to be a prequel to Lufia II as it told of Maxim's early days as an adventurer years before the Sinistrals strike.



and the end of the day, Part 2 still the best in the series.. overall is solid series with unique elements...


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> RPG in this gen?
> 
> That's long?
> 
> ...



I finished Nier but I have no intention of replaying it anytime soon. I actually finished the first playthrough in like two days.

Never played Eternal Sonata yet. Gets a lot of hate nowadays compared to when it first released though.

PS2 games look like shit on my TV. I was going to play Persona 4 at first before I got this 360 and Vesperia but it looked like hardcore shit on my TV so...no PS2 games anymore until I have enough room to hook my SDTV back up in some corner.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Esura's dream map is a labyrinth of lolicon.



This would be the best game ever.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)

Make a new Lucy Sig Zael.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 1, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)

PSP is still going strong.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:
			
		

> - multi-form final bosses (just give me one super boss straight up dammit!)



That would be lame.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> I finished Nier but I have no intention of replaying it anytime soon. I actually finished the first playthrough in like two days.
> 
> Never played Eternal Sonata yet. Gets a lot of hate nowadays compared to when it first released though.
> 
> PS2 games look like shit on my TV. I was going to play Persona 4 at first before I got this 360 and Vesperia but it looked like hardcore shit on my TV so...no PS2 games anymore until I have enough room to hook my SDTV back up in some corner.


Do you have the component cables? Also, there is a way to set some of the games to Progressive Scan (VP2). Makes it much better.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2012)

I heard if you beat Neir a second time there is a second part to the fight with the final boss after you lose your magic. not sure though; gonna try and restart from part1 so i can get some of the quests done I missed before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

That's not true. I beat the game three times for different endings (never did go back and get the last one or two though).


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That would be lame.


It would be more fun imo. Let the final boss go all out on the first go, why do I have to fight the boss multiple times before he wants to get serious?



CrazyMoronX said:


> Do you have the component cables? Also, there is a way to set some of the games to Progressive Scan (VP2). Makes it much better.


Yes, and it is still bad and skipping. Hell it got so bad P4 froze on me. P3 and P4 aren't ones you can set to progressive scan though, and they look like pure ass on my TV.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> It would be more fun imo. Let the final boss go all out on the first go, why do I have to fight the boss multiple times before he wants to get serious?



Because all final bosses are cocky, and think that you are a POS and it is unbecoming of them to go all out at the beginning cuz they think they can use a fraction of their power to get rid of you. Shounen Logic 101.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Because all final bosses are cocky, and think that you are a POS and it is unbecoming of them to go all out at the beginning cuz they think they can use a fraction of their power to get rid of you. Shounen Logic 101.



And that's annoying, highly...fucking....annoying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2012)

Lol, nice set Esura.  Really remembered those skits you got your quotes from.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, nice set Esura.  Really remembered those skits you got your quotes from.



Danke. Although is it just me or do my sig look off to you? Don't know why but it doesn't look sharp enough to me but I hope I'm not seeing shit.

And those skits are some of the best in the game. Almost every skit with Sophie in it is pure gold. Her win quotes are even better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> It would be more fun imo. Let the final boss go all out on the first go, why do I have to fight the boss multiple times before he wants to get serious?
> 
> 
> Yes, and it is still bad and skipping. Hell it got so bad P4 froze on me. P3 and P4 aren't ones you can set to progressive scan though, and they look like pure ass on my TV.


Did you change the settings in the PS2 bios? That is also important. 


Replaying FFIII.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Danke. Although is it just me or do my sig look off to you? Don't know why but it doesn't look sharp enough to me but I hope I'm not seeing shit.
> 
> And those skits are some of the best in the game. Almost every skit with Sophie in it is pure gold. Her win quotes are even better.



The sig looks fine.  And I think Sophie and Pascel have some of the funniest skits in the game.  Their "Crafty women" skit was extremely funny.  I have a feeling that the voice actresses had fun doing the skits.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you change the settings in the PS2 bios? That is also important.
> 
> 
> Replaying FFIII.


Did all that to no avail sadly. 



PlacidSanity said:


> The sig looks fine.  And I think Sophie and Pascel have some of the funniest skits in the game.  Their "Crafty women" skit was extremely funny.  I have a feeling that the voice actresses had fun doing the skits.



They also got some funny win quotes too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NaxCIHS4D4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md8sbSjCaNM[/YOUTUBE]

Did you finish the future arc? That has a lot of funny skits and shit too. Malik be trolling.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Buy a better TV.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

I do have a better TV...which is why PS2 games look like shit now. 

I upgraded a few months ago to dat glorious HDTV and...its hard going back.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (May 1, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> This would be the best game ever.



yeah, I'm not gonna make it through today without insulting someone by being in this thread.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)

Still waiting for my Pokemon MMO.....


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2012)

Pokemon Conquest 

Still read the preview in Nintendo Power and it does look interesting, though I'd wait for a price drop.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Because all final bosses are cocky, and think that you are a POS and it is unbecoming of them to go all out at the beginning cuz they think they can use a fraction of their power to get rid of you. Shounen Logic 101.



[YOUTUBE]0VLD4GwlDnY[/YOUTUBE]
Freaking awesome


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

Did you guys hear? FF Versus cancelled.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Did you guys hear? FF Versus cancelled.



dang really?
[YOUTUBE]lJ7B18NMrXs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3pFy-V7o0_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

yaino

So disappointing, huh?


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2012)

I would throw a party if they cancelled it. Quicker KHIII then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I would throw a party if they cancelled it. Quicker KHIII then.



Nah that was canceled as well.
They will be releasing KH:TDNENDOISM>/-MUSIC though.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2012)

Yo lee you change servers yet?


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2012)

you did? Cuz I was going to in a bit. I forgot that I had to take all my auctions off first, and get everything out my bank.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2012)

I did not yet. Was gonna do it tonight. Dragon server right? I'll see ya on there  If they change the friends list just add me again, whity


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2012)

Ya, I got you. I gotta stop being lazy and do it. Kinda sucks how you have to take everything out your bank with you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

Just how much of the DQ shit not get over here?
[YOUTUBE]Esez249gz7U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nKa48UyWSAQ[/YOUTUBE]
This is for the wii the goddamned wii.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

The Wii is for homos.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Wii is for homos.


 so I am a homo?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Yes. Fuckin' homo.


Homosapien. :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 2, 2012)

Just to make it official.



Marathon through season one of K-On!, good shit. Now time to get through season two.


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just how much of the DQ shit not get over here?
> [YOUTUBE]nKa48UyWSAQ[/YOUTUBE]
> This is for the wii the goddamned wii.



Ok...now that's dope as fuck. That almost makes me want to touch another DQ game but I think not.

DQ just doesn't do good over here compared to it's FF counterpart.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Oh boy, more Persona.


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2012)

Mura said:


> Just to make it official.
> 
> 
> 
> Marathon through season one of K-On!, good shit. Now time to get through season two.





This fall I shall have a Vita!


I'm waiting on Season 2 til Sentai releases the bluray here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Can't wait for the port of the Vita port to the PS3.


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2012)

That would be nice too!

But now I can actually start the Persona 4 playthrough I always wanted to start on! Damn sure not hooking up a PS2 now with my nice HDTV just looking at me in my room all shiny and glistening and shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

How about a remake port of the PS3 port of the Vita Port on the WiiU virtual console?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

lol Vita


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

They will port the port of those ports into the 3DS.


It's the Persona way.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They will port the port of those ports into the 3DS.
> 
> 
> It's the Persona way.


 why do they love to do that? and why they are getting a pass? if it is Capcom people would bitch about it..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

People love Persona I guess. And they usually add stuff in like with P3:FES. Then they port that a billion times to a trillion consoles and people buy a quadrillion copies.

Like Disgaea, but with 500000000x more ports.


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2012)

implying persona is ported anywhere close to as many times as other rpgs like say FF. Other than 3 there's only been 1 port of each persona installment. Unlike FF1 which has 9.


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2012)

Hyouka is so awesome, just saying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> implying persona is ported anywhere close to as many times as other rpgs like say FF. Other than 3 there's only been 1 port of each persona installment. Unlike FF1 which has 9.



They have the itch now.

P4 has like 15 ports in development.


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2012)

implying that compares to ff4 and it's 91 ports ready for shipping also Nomura's kain waifu pillow limited edition set.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 2, 2012)

Justt got Hakuoki: artbook is the shits. wireless keyboard is being dumb.


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> why do they love to do that? and why they are getting a pass? if it is Capcom people would bitch about it..



For starters...Atlus doesn't half ass their ports like Capcom, nor do they shit on their fanbase at every opportunity. Also, they don't port the same damn game 20 times. Persona 3 only had three iterations, Persona 4 only has two, Persona 2 IS was never released here before and Persona 1 only has two, the PSP version not being the poorly localized version that was released here. Lets NOT get into the numerous ports of different Capcom games over the years.

But lets say if Atlus does constantly port their games like Capcom, they still wont get flack for it because they don't have the negative rep that Capcom rightfully has. I do have an issue with a few Atlus USA employees being dicks to their fanbase on their forums over inoffensive simple questions but I guess every company has a few rotten eggs.


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2012)

Fucking love me some Atlus. Hurry the fuck up P4Arena and P5. I will buy a PS3 just for that game.


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2012)

If there's something to give atlus flack about it's that they milk their individual games.

But even then I wouldn't call it that because everything supplementary they release ultimately goes into helping better portray the world of each game.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2012)

Nah, atlus just makes good games. Period.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2012)

Playing P4Arena is going to be fun...considering I'm going to pretty much spoil everything of P3 and 4 but I don't care. ASW games deserves to get played.

Btw, Xenoblade is awesome!


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

Whatup my nig? What you up to?


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

Holy shit Crazymtf these environments 



And I just came out of the Indiana Jones temple and shit. Felt like I was in Egypt. Also there are a SHITLOAD of aquests in each zone. It will get to a point where you will outlevel them and it won't be worth the trouble to do them. Just make sure that you do all of the story quests in the zones. Then gtfo and start on the next story quests that are appropriate to your level. Etc rinse and repeat. They give shitloads of XP. 

Plus just took down the hardest dungeon boss yet. Barely made it out with the skin on my teeth. Fun as hell though, especially healing.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Whatup my nig? What you up to?



Nothing much, just taking a break from playing Xenoblade.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2012)

I believe I finally beat Graces. Now I have trials, as F to finish. I was surprised by how the main portion ended  and I see now how he got the dual-eyes. 

Lambda is a crazy bastard


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2012)

Oh you are going to love Future arc then. Complete closure of everything pretty much compared to other Tales of games.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

Dis is dope as fuck.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4j81heLVF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 3, 2012)

She had the best ass in JRPG history. Plus those glasses...

Then the sequels ruined it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2012)

Who cares about Shion, it's all about KOS-MOS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Who cares about Shion, it's all about KOS-MOS.



Lol, that reminds me of how Namco Bandai likes to have characters from other games make cameos in some sorts in another games.  I recall that Anise's doll from Tales of the Abyss can dress up as KOS-MOS amoung other characters.  The Heihachi doll costume is fun to use.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 3, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

There's no good games to play.


----------



## zenieth (May 3, 2012)

my suggestion to fill a grave plot still stands CMX


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's no good games to play.



If you have a personal collection, you could always take some of those out and play them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

I don't like that idea.


I tried playing Radiata Stories but the emulation for that game is atrocious. Suikoden V was virtually flawless, not sure what happened.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2012)

I am so hyped about Bravely Default, I am hoping for news @E3.. West releases...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

I am trying to not get hyped for a game that will possibly never be released here.

It just pisses me off more.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2012)

meh in Square Enix we trust? right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Hell no we don't.

They fuck everything up.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's no good games to play.



....play TALES OF GRACES F YOU SON OF A B....


...nevermind. There is ALL these damn good games out and you constantly keep posting this shit. Pick a damn game and play it already. Damn.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZUN89RaP60&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]

Devils never cry, they just go hard. Fuck you DmC...fuck you both Ninja Theory  and Capcom for fucking up a legacy.


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy shit Crazymtf these environments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks sick. Level 27 now so I'm still behind but I'ma try catching up. The places look amazing so far, really well detailed. Also some of these BAMS are crazy strong. Funny thing though? I haven't died YET haha.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> ....play TALES OF GRACES F YOU SON OF A B....
> 
> 
> ...nevermind. There is ALL these damn good games out and you constantly keep posting this shit. Pick a damn game and play it already. Damn.


 
I don't have that game and I ain't buyin' it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

shut up and play a fucking game.


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2012)

Death wins this whole topic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 3, 2012)

So what are you guys up to?


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

Not much, just doing schoolwork. 

Also, I saw the first two episodes of Hyouka a day or so ago, it's awesome so far. 


Join the Classics Club, they said.

You'll do nothing, they said.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Not much, just doing schoolwork.
> 
> Also, I saw the first two episodes of Hyouka a day or so ago, it's awesome so far.
> 
> ...



Glad you like Hyouka, its is pretty good.

Just doing my anime thing, seen the first 16 episodes of K-On!! so far. Will probably finish it up tonight or tomorrow. Been listening to season one's ending, Don't say 'lazy'. Hikasa Youko has an awesome voice. As for games, just no time I suppose. I see CMX is complaining as usual.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> Glad you like Hyouka, its is pretty good.
> 
> Just doing my anime thing, seen the first 16 episodes of K-On!! so far. Will probably finish it up tonight or tomorrow. Been listening to season one's ending, Don't say 'lazy'. Hikasa Youko has an awesome voice. As for games, just no time I suppose. I see CMX is complaining as usual.



I want episode 3 now.  But while I'm waiting, I'm playing GTA IV: Complete Edition and watching Seitokai no Ichizon, I started watching that about two days ago.  I love how it parodies a bunch of other anime.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2012)

Death Kun, stop whatever you are doing and beat Xenoblade fool!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I want episode 3 now.  But while I'm waiting, I'm playing GTA IV: Complete Edition and watching Seitokai no Ichizon, I started watching that about two days ago.  I love how it parodies a bunch of other anime.



You like parody and refrences to other animes? Watch Haiyore! Nyaruko-san. Been references to pokemon, fullmetal alchemist, fist of the north star, kamen rider and more. Its so hilarious.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

I STOPPED AFTER PRISON ISLAND BECAUSE I COULDN'T PLAY THE WII FOR ABOUT TWO WEEKS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

There aren't games.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

i feel a cool breeze wafting across the back of my neck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

It's a ghost penis.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

Reminds me of an old man I once knew. 

With a fondness for SNES and Ultros stew.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Sounds like a cool guy. Where can I meet him?


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

You have to say "CrazyMoronX" in front of a mirror three times in a dim, candle-lit bathroom.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

That's scary. 

Can I just wank off into a cup and pour it on a mirror instead? :33


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

If you can even get it up anymore I'll give you a dollar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

You'll be amazed when I cum in your hair.


/Boats n Hoes


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2012)

I'm considering dropping Xenoblade despite loving it. 10 hours in and still on Colony 9 doing side quests...fuck that. I'm going to be CMX's age about time I finish this game, and now since I'm doing even MORE hours at work now...yeah, sorry Xenoblade I want to play other shit.

Its a good game. Sucks that Fiora didn't stay my waifu for long though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Yes. Yes. Stop playing that game.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

Lol CMX never fails to dissapoint. Go play a game, something preferably in this current generation. And don't say some shit like "there are no good games" cuz anyway you look at it, there are alteast a FEW games that are fun on each current system. But then again, you emulate everything, so maybe you don't actually buy games and only play ones you can emulate. Come on old man, use that pension.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes. Yes. Stop playing that game.



Its still a much better than you make it out to be.

I'm tired of playing on the 360 now that I'm done with Vesperia and while fun, Blue Dragon and Xenoblade are moving too slow for me right now. I might go back into Dark Souls or something. I got an action itch. Unlike you CMX I have a vast library of games to choose from when the mood strikes me. 

I should take pictures of it and show it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Who cares about Shion, it's all about KOS-MOS.



Personally i like them both and I would gladly provide the meat for a Shion/KOS-MOS sandwich.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 3, 2012)

Fuck I just saw episode 20 of K-On!! and....fuck.

Emotions were running high and everything was just full of awesome. Houkago Tea Time 4life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> Fuck I just saw episode 20 of K-On!! and....fuck.
> 
> Emotions were running high and everything was just full of awesome. Houkago Tea Time 4life.



Lol, I'm gonna have to watch that anime to see what it's all about.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2012)

Dammit he is watching the second season. 

I need some more Afterschool Tea Time time in my life.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dammit he is watching the second season.
> 
> I need some more Afterschool Tea Time time in my life.



Need to get up on that second season. Its full of win everywhere. Though I do wonder how some things will translate into english. Like in one episode there was a scene where Ritsu was talking using Kansai Dialect while on their trip in Kyoto. Look it up if you don't know what that means.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Esura (May 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> Need to get up on that second season. Its full of win everywhere. Though I do wonder how some things will translate into english. Like in one episode there was a scene where Ritsu was talking using Kansai Dialect while on their trip in Kyoto. Look it up if you don't know what that means.



I already know of it (not the scene but of kansai dialect...I have been a fan of Japanese media for awhile ya know). Its one of the reason I'm quite fond of Asuka Kazama in Tekken. They'll find a way around it.

I have to wait too long for the Blu ray it feels like. At least Sentai is better than Bandai. I get more than half of the episodes on one collection. So I think there will only be two overall unlike the four for the first season Bandai did.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2012)

I keep forgetting that Sentai aquired the K-on licence.  Right Stuf has the second season collection 1 Blu Ray and DvD set for a mid June release.

Speaking of Bandai, I'm hoping for at least a licence rescue of Overman and Betterman.  Also, I was kind of hoping that the Neuroniods from the Betterman series would have made another appearence in one of the current SRW games.  I pretty much know that Overman has been in the past line ups.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2012)

I might pop in a fighting game. Might play some SFxT.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> I keep forgetting that Sentai aquired the K-on licence.  Right Stuf has the second season collection 1 Blu Ray and DvD set for a mid June release.
> 
> Speaking of Bandai, I'm hoping for at least a licence rescue of Overman and Betterman.  Also, I was kind of hoping that the Neuroniods from the Betterman series would have made another appearence in one of the current SRW games.  I pretty much know that Overman has been in the past line ups.


Sentai is also releasing Unlimited Blade Works movie here too. Even though I watched it I might as well buy it for collection sake.

What's a Overman and Betterman though?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sentai is also releasing Unlimited Blade Works movie here too. Even though I watched it I might as well buy it for collection sake.
> 
> What's a Overman and Betterman though?



Betterman:
[YOUTUBE]FJq7b2b_7dk[/YOUTUBE]

Overman King Gainer:
[YOUTUBE]91nEa-2DLik[/YOUTUBE]

Also, I'm buying from Sentai to support them.  So far I've collected the Broken Blade movie series, HotD, and Demon King.  In technicallity, I'm hoping that they re-release those series with the extras.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

Super Sentai?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2012)

Lol, Sentai Filmworks.  It's the remnants of ADV films, I think.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

Super Sentai?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Super Sentai?



Lol, damn.  I only remember the ones that traded up their Dinozords for the animal ones.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

HOlyyyyyyy shit. Mashima should just make porn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2012)

Lol, well Mashima has improved from his days on workiing on Groove Adventure Rave.  Though the guy ordering the girl to strip is coming off like a huge prick.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

Tough Love. You fail? Your life is over.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 3, 2012)

Just seen episode 24, emotional episode too. Felt so bad for Azusa when seeing her finally break down after seeing everyone's diplomas. My eyes were definitely swelling up.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2012)

Need a break from Skullgirls, need an rpg, maybe I'll play Persona.


----------



## Furious George (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys. 

Super Mario RPG is better than whatever you're playing right now.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Need a break from Skullgirls, need an rpg, maybe I'll play Persona.



Which Persona are you plan on playing?


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Betterman:
> 
> 
> Overman King Gainer:
> ...



Ah...

I may get HotD eventually although I saw it on Netflix already. My collection of anime is growing. One day it shall be as big as my massive video game collection!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm considering dropping Xenoblade despite loving it. 10 hours in and still on Colony 9 doing side quests...fuck that. I'm going to be CMX's age about time I finish this game, and now since I'm doing even MORE hours at work now...yeah, sorry Xenoblade I want to play other shit.
> 
> Its a good game. Sucks that Fiora didn't stay my waifu for long though.



*Xenoblade Chronicles' will consume your life*



> Operation Rainfall, a group of dedicated gamers, has been working for almost a year to harangue Nintendo of America into localizing a group of RPGs released in Japan.
> They?re currently two for three, with The Last Story on the way this summer. Here?s hoping it becomes a hat trick if Pandora?s Tower is anything like the brilliant Xenoblade Chronicles.
> The main characters of Xenoblade are like the fleas living on the back of a dog. Grotty sounding, yes, but the protagonists live on a giant titan called Bionis.
> Shulk, who lives on the Bionis? leg, finds himself wielding a sword called the Monado, the only thing that can slice through Mechons, robotic warriors who attack his colony. After the attack, he and his friend Reyn set out to turn the rest of the walking nightmares into scrap.
> ...






but yeah, keep playing the game Esura..


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Eh, not because of that article, but because there isn't anything else I feel like playing atm is why Xenoblade will remain my next RPG timesink after Vesperia now. Popped in SFxT...I don't feel like playing it. I don't even remember where I last left off in AC Brotherhood so I maaaay have to start over on that and Revelations before AC3 comes out but no time soon. I opened up Magna Carta 2 and...animation is bothering me big time in that. Reminds me of Star Ocean 4 for some reason.

Well, I'm at the Bionis knee now. I let a few of the Colony 9 quests go because some of them seem to lead into some high leveled ass area. But I did most of the quests and because of it I'm at level 16 and I out leveled the big spider boss by...a lot. I liked the quests related to the artist and the gold digger working with the loan shark. I ended up sparing dude's feelings and just blackmailing the loan shark into leaving the artist alone.

I need a chick in my party asap cause the Shulk and Reyn bromance is wearing on me.


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2012)

I stopped playing Xenoblade (55 hours) for about two weeks because I was unable to gain access to my Wii for reasons, so now I haven't been able to get back into it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Yes, everyone stop playing it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2012)

Old man, you're still alive? You're more persistent than a cockroach.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

I am alive and still playing classic RPGs. 


Just started playing the Glory of Heracles III. Not sure why I never tried this out before, it's not bad.


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2012)

The name sounds familiar, I think a DS game of it came out years ago.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Yeah there is a DS game of the same name (can't recall if it is part 3 or something else though).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2012)

The Avengers was so fucking badass. Worth.Every.Damn.Penny.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2012)

Georg: I've got a mission for you. I need you to clear the 20 floors of the training grounds.
Angela: Why the hell should we, that dungeon is long as hell.
Georg: There's a bulletin board at the end and I hear that it has sagely advice written, I'd like for you to relay it back to me.
Angela: Fine Whatever

After mission
Tude: What's it say?
Angela: Hold on... it says
Bulletin board: Congratulations on clearing the training grounds, return to georg!
Angela: ...
Frantz: T-this can't be.
Tude:... I'm going to kill him.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

So zen, I heard rusty hearts just added a a new character. You try her out?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Too little, too late.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2012)

nope
loli aint in my plans for playing with.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

zenieth said:


> nope
> loli aint in my plans for playing with.



Do you know what weapon she uses at the least?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Axes! 

Wait, you homos talkin' about other shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

Get on dem MMO CMX.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

zenieth said:


> nope
> loli aint in my plans for playing with.



They added a loli...
ehhhh.
underaged right?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

Well she uses angela's weapons.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2012)

she uses frantz' weapons

Giant axes and swords


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

I played a rpg.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Does that mean the females will have male versions soon?
I wouldn't mind a dante or deadpool.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

zenieth said:


> she uses frantz' weapons
> 
> Giant axes and swords



I see, I thought I saw scythes I did notice other weapons in her introduction vid.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2012)

there's a male version of angela so hopefully there's one of Natasha soon.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

I uninstalled the game a while back because I wasn't playing much but now I'm redownloading it because I'm getting in the mood now.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2012)

Carter: I need to keep an eye on the local farmers lest they cut into my own animal business.
Tude: But don't livestock live on a farm? How do farmers that grow corn and livestock farmers compete?
Carter: It's all these damn young'ns all this vegan and vegetarian lifestyle no red meat they say!
Tude: What do you want us to do about this?
Carter: It's those damn fishmen of Vlad's. They're not only warriors but those things they carry around it's obvious they're farmers!
Frantz: He can't be serious.
Tude: I think his mind might be slipping due to what we did to ursala.
Carter: PLEASE kill them!. Do it as a strike against vlad and for the livestock industry.
Tude: Carter, I'm so sorry, Im sorry that I caused you to slip into mental retardation.
Tude: I'll kill those haken, for your sanity and the livestock industry!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> I uninstalled the game a while back because I wasn't playing much but now I'm redownloading it because I'm getting in the mood now.



I have plenty of room, so I don't. 288 GB's is plenty of room right?
But  talking about it is getting me in the mood, but once they do natasha I would be able to play again.
So you have to pay for the other version?


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Damn everyone is MMOing it up here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

I'm kicking myself right now. They sent me a code to get a free Meilin but that shit has long expired by now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 4, 2012)

Xseed are still bros.

That said, where mah Second Chapter of Sora No kiseki Xseed?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggUmboz_kiE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Not going to lie, that artwork in your set is shit Raidou. For some reason it looks off. I can't explain it but it looks really really off.

I got some better Saber Nero renders if you want em.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 4, 2012)

Not much of a problem.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Ok...now that is dope as fucking fuck.

Fate/EXTRA CCC will never get localized here ever. 


Speaking of Fate...why isn't their a Heaven's Feel movie or something? I know there is a bunch of sex scenes in that shit but you can do tasteful sex scenes without being...actual sex scenes. Lifetime does it all the damn time with their C-movies.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok...now that is dope as fucking fuck.
> 
> Fate/EXTRA CCC will never get localized here ever.
> 
> ...



Probably because they don't wanna change anything from the route, including said sex scenes. I would NEVER want HF to be in movie format. I want that shit done right.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 4, 2012)

HF is too fucking long to be cut into a movie format. Look what happened to UBW.

Not to mention Shiro's inner dialogue makes up the majority of his character development.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> Probably because they don't wanna change anything from the route, including said sex scenes. I would NEVER want HF to be in movie format. I want that shit done right.


You don't have to change anything. Sex scenes without sex. Its nothing new. No more dragon shit though, that's lame as hell. Even my dad knew that shit was supposed to be a sex scene without any knowledge of the VN when he saw it.

I highly doubt they'll do a 24 episode anime adaptation of it. UBW was quite ok and I daresay better than the Fate anime...no it is better than the Fate anime series. Obviously it cut corners cause its a movie and its almost impossible to be 1:1 with the VN without making it some miniseries or some shit but it was good. 

They could probably have ufotable do the movie though then it'll be even better.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> HF is too fucking long to be cut into a movie format. Look what happened to UBW.
> 
> Not to mention Shiro's inner dialogue makes up the majority of his character development.



HF....long? What? UBW felt much longer than HF personally.

I liked UBW.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2012)

I want an anime for 20th Century Boys  I might have to watch the Japanese Movies..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

No esura, movie for HF route is so bad and so many people would rage so hard. It must be an anime series. UBW movie wasn't good either because it cut corners like you said which is why it shouldn't have been a movie in the first place.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> HF....long? What? UBW felt much longer than HF personally.
> 
> I liked UBW.



It did feel longer than UBW, there are so many bad ends in HF too so if you didn't have a guide you ran into those most likely. Some explanations took some time to do too so I can see where Raidou is coming from.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2012)

Hen: Bok bo-bok BOKKA!
Angela: Huh, what's a hen doing here?
Frantz: ...No, I'm not your eternal rival from a former life.
Hen: cockle doodle doo!
Angela: I...screw it I stopped caring somewhere around area one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 4, 2012)

Not to mention a good 30-40% of the route was Shiro taking care of Sakura at home. And food somewhere in between. I remember the LPer always mentioning about the food when it pops up.

Also Sparks Liners High was the best thing in that route.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> No esura, movie for HF route is so bad and so many people would rage so hard. It must be an anime series. UBW movie wasn't good either because it cut corners like you said which is why it shouldn't have been a movie in the first place.



Even the anime series for the Fate route cut some stuff though. Its unavoidable. Fate/stay night's routes are too damn long in general aside from HF, which felt oddly short to me compared to the others.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Not to mention a good 30-40% of the route was Shiro taking care of Sakura at home.* And food somewhere in between. I remember the LPer always mentioning about the food when it pops up.
> 
> Also Sparks Liners High was the best thing in that route.



And they can cut quite a bit of that shit without really destroying too much of the route.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Even the anime series for the Fate route cut some stuff though. Its unavoidable. Fate/stay night's routes are too damn long in general aside from HF, which felt oddly short to me compared to the others.



You and me both know the F/SN anime was shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Even the anime series for the Fate route cut some stuff though. Its unavoidable. Fate/stay night's routes are too damn long in general aside from HF, which felt oddly short to me compared to the others.



Technically the anime was bare bones Fate route with some UBW & HF on the side. Which came out weird. When I actually read the Fate route, I noticed the differences.



> And they can cut quite a bit of that shit without really destroying too much of the route.



Unfortunately that's when we know Sakura much more, and she becomes less sane.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> You and me both know the F/SN anime was shit.



...I agree. But I liked UBW movie though. Mostly because it cut some fluff from the VN (don't kill me ) and went straight to the point. I understand why fans wouldn't like it though but I don't know if the studio got more money than they did with the anime series but it just oozes more quality than the series. I dunno...hard to explain but I liked it better and the UBW is my least favorite route.

I would prefer ufotable to do the HF movie after Fate/Zero. Either that or Fate/Prototype or a Fate/EXTRA adaptation.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Unfortunately that's when we know Sakura much more, and she becomes less sane.



Which could be easily be expressed with lesser scenes provided the studio doesn't suck shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

Esura, do you want it in movie form because you don't feel like going through a series for it?

As long as Studio DEEN and J.C. Staff doesn't grab it then I'm okay.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 4, 2012)

Also for the record, the Tsukihime LP was hilarious.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> Esura, do you want it in movie form because you don't feel like going through a series for it?
> 
> As long as Studio DEEN and J.C. Staff doesn't grab it then I'm okay.



That's part of the reason although I wouldn't mind since its Fate and I love anything related to the series. Movie form would probably look better too. It seems they put more money in movie adaptations.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Also for the record, the Tsukihime LP was hilarious.



I never saw the Tsukihime anime yet. I'll watch it one of these days just to see how bad it is.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2012)

tsuki?

hime?

anime?

que?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> I never saw the Tsukihime anime yet. I'll watch it one of these days just to see how bad it is.



Please god don't watch that. Don't watch it for your sanity.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Only anime I've seen get such universal hatred like the anime that doesn't exist I guess is Masters of Martial Hearts (I hate the fuck out of this anime).


Is it as bad as Masters of Martial Hearts?


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2012)

Mura

Name
Server
channel


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Only anime I've seen get such universal hatred like the anime that doesn't exist I guess is Masters of Martial Hearts (I hate the fuck out of this anime).
> 
> 
> Is it as bad as Masters of Martial Hearts?



Never seen that but I suppose. I mean come on, it was so bad it got its own meme.



zenieth said:


> Mura
> 
> Name
> Server
> channel



Kunou
West
Gorgon ch 2


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxtgWI_UtMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2012)

oh god Natasha is so broken there's two rooms with the names no natasha


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

zenieth said:


> oh god Natasha is so broken there's two rooms with the names no natasha



I could be mean and set 3 auto-turrents up on you and I'm at what level 13?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Only anime I've seen get such universal hatred like the anime that doesn't exist I guess is Masters of Martial Hearts (I hate the fuck out of this anime).
> 
> 
> Is it as bad as Masters of Martial Hearts?



Lol, I never expect that Ikkitousen lite anime to be mention.  Well, at least Battle Club didn't get made into an anime.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2012)

some how I ended up in a room full of loli

it was like esua/anti's wet dream


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2012)

Esu back to watching Anime now?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

Leila is a mirror copy of a character in High School DxD.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2012)

also top tier natasha skills are just jesus christ

Flash grenade that stuns everyone
Flamethrower that hits from all sides with fire damage
three directional turrent
multi grenades for anti air
ice rifle that freezes
poison grenade
mines


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 4, 2012)

A quick question, but is anyone having problems getting the 100+ combo title from Tales of Graces F?  Asbel, Sophie and Cheria were not problems but for some reason I'm having problems with comboing Malik and Pascel.

Also, I had an enjoyable time playing this game on the GameCube:
[YOUTUBE]QjTgJLFgptI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Fix'ded...


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

I didn't want to do that but I have no choice but to watch those Youtube links now for Asura's Wrath.

Well I wont be completely broke cause....you know...I gotta eat. But all the money I used for video games and anime is officially in my car savings. I'm canceling my K-On! Season 2 preorder and UBW preorder too.

Lets see who get a car first! I'll take a picture of it and post it once I get it!


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

What sparked this change all of a sudden? Shit just came out of the blue.

Edit: Nvm, read the FF thread. What kinda job? And a good pay increase?


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Any job is a better pay increase than the one I'm working. I realized I wasted two years of my life at this shitty job and I need to go and move on. Fuck this job, I want my own place too and I can't afford it with this job. I need my bachelor pad. 

Working today made me realize how much I fucking LOATHE my job and I'm not going to be stuck at this damn job like this all my life. Probably get back into college once I get my car too. Need better for my life. I got no kids or anything and I'm only 22. I need to hit the road jack.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

....and don't you come back, no more, no more, no more, no more....


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Ok, well Rome wasn't built in a day and I need to relax.

Rest on Xenoblade a bit since I'm at a good spot. Should I start P4 or P3FES first? I'm not doing Portable until after I do FES. I have to see those cutscenes....have to. I plan on doing The Answer too.

Maybe after I'm done with those three I'll do some more Atlus games. I own quite a bit of them and I never finished them.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Gave up on the 360 already?


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Yeah...I finished the game I wanted to play the most on 360 (Vesperia). Blue Dragon was another game I was interested in but nothing that I really needed.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

BUT DAT HD!


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Eh, its cool. Xenoblade is kind of un-HDfying my eyes a bit anyways so its easier for me to go back to older games yet again.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

EsuMura, check out that song, tell me what you think.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4j81heLVF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Wait...is dude using that lame Pro tools shit to sound like Lil' Wayne?


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Lyrics son, lyrics....and beat.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Or, what do you and don't you agree with these lyrics right here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8UONMajlF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2012)

KH ripped a lot of stuff from legend of mana for it's gameplay , wonder if that was intentional.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Spent four hours in Persona 4 and essentially did the tutorial again...sigh.

I was going to do Persona 3 FES or P3P first but I want to see if I can finish P4 before P4A come out so I'm going to reasonably rush through it. I think I'm going to play this blind instead of a tutorial. Any tips you can give me Lee and Mura?

Essentially talk to everyone in school, grind in Midnight Channel, rinse and repeat til end correct? Doubt this is as convoluted as people like to make it seem.

I got to make sure I put a bit into Xenoblade too so my skills don't get rusty. That is one RPG I'm not starting over after a long period of time so....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 5, 2012)

You can speed through the tutorial fine, battles aren't hard to learn and since you've played previous persona games than you know how fusion works. Getting your teammate's social links up is important too. That'll help out in battles. 

Saw fate/zero episode, didn't expect to see Dead Apostles but than again, its part of the nasuverse.


----------



## zenieth (May 5, 2012)

Did you forget Arc in Fate/Extra Esua?


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> Latest episode was Kiritsugu's past and they showed up in it. A Kara no Kyoukai character appeared as well.
> 
> Yeah, just talk with them and they're social links will happen. If you have the appropriate arcana persona on you then it will make things faster.
> 
> ...



Provided how I do it, I say I can finish this game before Arena leveling up during the rain and all that. I think I can finish it fast. I doubt I'd max out social links though if I do it the way I'm planning.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Did you forget Arc in Fate/Extra Esua?



Nope not at all. Figured they most likely put her in for fanservice like Shiki and Aoki and shit.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

NEVER go to bed at night. Either go work or study unless they force you to sleep. Honestly, when I get a new quest I finish the whole thing within 2 or 3 days and grind or w/e. So then I have like 3 weeks to do social links and quests after in a row.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

I gotta work too?

Damn...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 5, 2012)

Gotta work for dat yen.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Fuck...I almost don't even want to play anymore. I just want to fight and do quests and shit while looking at the story.

There ain't like any minigame button presses or some shit are there?


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Ya there is one. Fishing. But the jobs give you that paper and some skill points.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Ok...its official. I'll start on Persona again AFTER Xenoblade.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok...its official. I'll start on Persona again AFTER Xenoblade.



So next year then.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Xenoblade wont take me as long as you'd think. All the quests aren't exactly demanding. Accept a bunch of quests, proceed with game = profit. I have yet to actually go out of my way to do quests, I've just been completing them as I go automatically.

And doing quests make you overleveled which makes the game easy. Only reason I've died so far is because they decided to mix lv.70 monsters with lv. 20 ones. What kind of shit is that?

Its fucking fun though. 

Or I might just stay with P4. I did make room for my old ass TV to play it.

Eh, if my retarded coworker can finish Persona I can too.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2012)

Ok, back into...whatshername tower so I can save the bitch from her shadow. Got two more hours to waste before bedtime for work.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2012)

Omo! Time to watch some Kdramas! Fucking sexy Asian bitches.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 6, 2012)

So I just found the hottest Dragonball doujin ever.

It's called Kamehsutra and man I love it. Gonna be enjoying this for as long as i can.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> Latest episode was Kiritsugu's past and they showed up in it. *A Kara no Kyoukai character appeared as well.
> *



I haven't seen the episode yet so which one?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I haven't seen the episode yet so which one?



Cornelius Alba. He came with other Magus to burn down the village infested Dead Apostles.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So I just found the hottest Dragonball doujin ever.
> 
> It's called Kamehsutra and man I love it. Gonna be enjoying this for as long as i can.


Ah, your first exposure to Pandora's Box (PBX) doujins? Your mind is going to be blown once you read his/her other doujins. PBX got another DBZ doujin called Trunks Time Travel which...is much, much, MUCH better than Kamesutra.

PBX is like king of i*c*st doujins and he/she does doujins of anything, and well drawn too...albeit a bit roughly but its better than a lot of other work. Not only DBZ but Disney shit, Denis the Menance with his mom, Rugrats All Grown Up doujins, all that. The king (or queen) I tell ya.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2012)

BITCH NO BITCH NO!! I lost two hours of progress in P4 in this long as dungeon. Son of a BITCH! ARRGFHHGFNFEIPFB!NIDF!NIDI!IDK!ARGHH!!!Q!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> BITCH NO BITCH NO!! I lost two hours of progress in P4 in this long as dungeon. Son of a BITCH! ARRGFHHGFNFEIPFB!NIDF!NIDI!IDK!ARGHH!!!Q!



lol I had those moments before, let me tell you. Playing rusty hearts today, reached level 12 with Leila. I've been using swords but I'm thinking about switching to axes now though.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2012)

Goddammit everyone playing Rusty Heart making me want to play.

After that colossus bullshit in Persona 4 I'm back to playing Xenoblade and I got Sharla in my party. She is all on Reyn's dick though. Curious question for anyone playing this. Can I just skip timed quests? I don't feel arsed to force myself to finish certain quests.

And do hearts go down if you abandoned a party member in fight? Cause I was fighting some level 14 ponies then some lv 80 behemoth came out of fucking NOWHERE...literally. It just pops up and wrecks Reyn and Sharla and I just dip on them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2012)

This shit is awesome.

[YOUTUBE]lhZQZ442sDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> BITCH NO BITCH NO!! I lost two hours of progress in P4 in this long as dungeon. Son of a BITCH! ARRGFHHGFNFEIPFB!NIDF!NIDI!IDK!ARGHH!!!Q!



HAHAHAHA you suck man.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2012)

Yes, yes I fucking sucked hard. 

I went back to Colony 9 in Xenoblade to do other quests and even more quests popped up. Dammit, the completionist in me is going to hurt me. Now I'm at lv.20 something.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Esura (May 6, 2012)

I was always curious about the game but it always seem like absolute shit whenever I seen a video of it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Looks like your standard rpg to me.
You could say... it's what its name implies.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2012)

I remember reading an interview saying that it was their intention.

I got spoiled about the spoiler character in Xenoblade! I want to play as my...


*Spoiler*: __ 



KOS-MOS-looking Fiora NAO!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Looks like your standard rpg to me.
> You could say... it's what its name implies.



It's definitely a cookie cutter JRPG to the core.



> Cornelius Alba. He came with other Magus to burn down the village infested Dead Apostles.



Oh that wack job who got beat by Touko.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2012)

Sometimes it isn't worth trying to get those Arcane Chances. That negative upside down devil will fuck you up.


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

Dat Legend of Dragoon is up on PSN

Finally.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Sometimes it isn't worth trying to get those Arcane Chances. That negative upside down devil will fuck you up.



I have like eyes of a hawk when it comes to that shit so drawing the good stuff is like second nature.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2012)

Wtf you talking bout, that shit is all luck or /roll based. Especially if you had that one card before that increased your chances of getting a good card flip.

....Maybe.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2012)

I always went for the arcana chance. The bad side never screwed me so much that it would affect my battles. Plus I usually got the good side of them.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2012)

Fuck that upside down death card!!!!!!!!
...and Moon, and Justice upside down.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck that upside down death card!!!!!!!!



That put your HP to 1 and SP to full, right? That was a blessing in some instances.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2012)

no cuz that would ruin my multihour grind fest i was gonna do that night. Esp when you got it 5 min into the dung. Fuck that shit. Then pay that dog shit loads of money to restore SP, depending on your level with him.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> no cuz that would ruin my multihour grind fest i was gonna do that night. Esp when you got it 5 min into the dung. Fuck that shit. Then pay that dog shit loads of money to restore SP, depending on your level with him.



Ah, you got the bad end of the stick then. I got death when I was running out of SP for my party and it saved me multiple times. Money wasn't an issue since I had plenty from the jobs I do and dungeons. Especially that one arcana which let you earn more money, forgetting the name at the moment.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2012)

I had bad luck with keys so i always ran out.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wtf you talking bout, that shit is all luck or /roll based. Especially if you had that one card before that increased your chances of getting a good card flip.
> 
> ....Maybe.



Don't remember having problems with it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2012)

Yukana in this? Bet.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2012)

If there was no such thing as anime and video games, what hobby would you have picked up then?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2012)

Man, working in 3 jobs is not fun..  But I need the money for my trip..


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2012)

Where you going?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Where you going?


 To my country "Dominican Republic" to celebrate my birthday..


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2012)

Cheap drinks and prostitutes?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Cheap drinks and prostitutes?


 oh? no. I am going to be with my girlfriend and friends.. I am going to relax and enjoy the trip to the max,besides I don't drink..


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Good to hear that cuz I don't drink either. Alcohol has never touched these lips.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

I love my new Xenoblade set...


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

I don't. I like your old one better.

I feel like I'm in a Xenoblade set wearing mood too. Are there any pics of...


*Spoiler*: __ 



KOSMOS Fiona?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't. I like your old one better.
> 
> I feel like I'm in a Xenoblade set wearing mood too. Are there any pics of...
> 
> ...


 realy? and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yes..


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, the first one was pretty cool actually.

And awesome. Why didn't you tell me about her man? I love mech bitches.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah, the first one was pretty cool actually.
> 
> And awesome. Why didn't you tell me about her man? I love mech bitches.


 because it is a huge spoiler. I don't like spoiling people..


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Can I spoil?


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Why the cute bitches gotta be crazy Mura? Huh tell me. You know what I am talking bout...dat F/Z, Why man, why?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 7, 2012)

So I just saw FFXIII got knocked out in the first round of the VG Soundtrack Tournament.

How fitting.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah, the first one was pretty cool actually.
> 
> And awesome. Why didn't you tell me about her man? I love mech bitches.



Hooray for robot girls, except Noel, she is a very annoying robot.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Why the cute bitches gotta be crazy Mura? Huh tell me. You know what I am talking bout...dat F/Z, Why man, why?



Just the way it is, just the way it is.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 7, 2012)

The craziness is what makes them hot.

Like Sasha in InFamous. She's way better than Cole's actual girlfriend.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> because it is a huge spoiler. I don't like spoiling people..


I'm an unorthodox person, as selective spoilers make me want to play the game even more. While I liked Lords of Shadow, the knowledge of the ending made me want to play the game even more.

So yeah, spoil me on a certain part of the game that's cool and I will take notice of that game, guaranteed. I'd probably imported and modded my Wii if I knew that. 


Zaelapolopollo said:


> So I just saw FFXIII got knocked out in the first round of the VG Soundtrack Tournament.
> 
> How fitting.


That's actually a bit odd. Say what you will about the game but the soundtrack is superb, to the point that even Uematsu gave Hamauzu his just dues (I just found this out recently though).



Sephiroth said:


> Hooray for robot girls, except Noel, she is a very annoying robot.


Noel....noel....which Noel we are talking about? 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> The craziness is what makes them hot.
> 
> Like Sasha in InFamous. She's way better than Cole's actual girlfriend.


I played and completed Infamous but...who is Sasha?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 7, 2012)

She was the psycho who controlled people with the tar stuff. She was the main villain in the first area who controlled the Reapers.

Also I only really liked a handful of songs from FFXIII. That's a lot less than all the FFs I've played. Well, not counting X-2 which had like three good songs.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> She was the psycho who controlled people with the tar stuff. *She was the main villain in the first area who controlled the Reapers.*
> 
> Also I only really liked a handful of songs from FFXIII. That's a lot less than all the FFs I've played. Well, not counting X-2 which had like three good songs.



Ohhh....what a forgettable b. 

I think the only FFs whose soundtrack I really enjoy besides FFXIII is FFIV, VI, VII, VIII, X, and X-2. I was never big on the other ones from some reason.

Sometimes I question my FF fandom. When I think about it, I only like a handful of them and over the years I've found myself greatly preferring most of the entries of other JRPG series than FF (Tales of is one that comes to mind). Or maybe I'm over thinking it. Eh whatever.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Noel....noel....which Noel we are talking about?



The blonde one with guns.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

I knew it, and I know why you said that too, but she ain't a robot.

She ain't human...but I don't think she qualifies as a robot. And that's armor she got when she is Mu-12.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 7, 2012)

You forgot Sasha and FFIX's soundtrack but you remember X-2.

You are really from another planet aren't you?


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

I'm extremely fond of FFX-2's soundtrack. Its one of my favorite FF games. FFIX's track just doesn't stick with me like that Chocobo Theme in FFX-2.

I liked the Infamous series a lot actually, I just forgot about her. Aside from Kessler and *DA BEAST!* the other villains were highly forgettable.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> I knew it, and I know why you said that too, but she ain't a robot.
> 
> She ain't human...but I don't think she qualifies as a robot. And that's armor she got when she is Mu-12.



Actually it isn't armor, it's her true form.

She does seem somewhat organic for an android/artificial human though.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> *Actually it isn't armor, it's her true form.*
> 
> She does seem somewhat organic for an android though.





This is her true form. The mecha musume form you play as is her combat form and it seems to be stored in that giant sword behind her.

I would say she is a cyborg but there is nothing in the game even remotely hinting at her having anything mechanical in her body. She is just an artificial humanoid with access to the Azure, a Murakumo Unit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

So I have been running a class challenge in FFV.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

How's that working out for ya.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

FFV has some of the most forgettable characters and story in existence, sans Gilgamesh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

Pretty good.

I love me some FFV. It's challenging with my weak little classes. I'm not using any magic (including summons), and I'm actually using a Bard and a Dancer (though I am finding the Dancer is pretty damn powerful).

Galuf is the manliest badass man in the entire series. Shut your fucking mouth.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

Who is Galuf?

















cwutididthur?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

Imagine yourself as an older man who saved the world but combine yourself with the most hard-boiled men of history (Clint Eastwood, Toshiro Mifune, Chow Yun Fat, John Wayne) but 500000x manlier and not a sissy.

That's Galuf.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

Recommend me a good RPG to pirate.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

What systems?


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

Any besides 360, PS3 and Wii.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

So you modified your ps3 to run backups?


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine yourself as an older man who saved the world but combine yourself with the most hard-boiled men of history (Clint Eastwood, Toshiro Mifune, Chow Yun Fat, John Wayne) but 500000x manlier and not a sissy.
> 
> That's Galuf.



I don't see Sonny Chiba in your list of hard-boiled men. Post auto fails.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

I said any system besides those three.  I haven't modded my PS3 at all.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Send me your Wii and 360 ill modify them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

Pirate Kingdoms of Amalur.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Why?????? And why bring that game up?


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

I don't have a 360, and see no need to mod my Wii.  I was tempted to mod my Wii once because I wanted to use some different mods people had made for Monster Hunter Tri such as giant monsters. 

Also, I don't wanna pirate KoA, not worth it right now, I'll just buy it when it's $20.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

So go play a PSP game then.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

Give me a different suggestion. 

To be more specific, how about something older.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

I like how CMX's opinion changes daily on KoA. 

He went from "Might pirate" to "Too easy" to "Not TOO easy" to "Needs more difficulty" to "It might be worth 35 dollars" to "Maybe if it had a better story, more difficulty, and challenges - not easy quests- it would be a decent game " to "It's only a tweak or two away from being the best game ever" to "IT WAS TOTALLY WORTH THE 60 DOLLARS I PAID FOR IT."


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

You know, I noticed that too. Thought it was just me.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

If KoA is able to grow onto CMX, maybe Xenoblade will be able to one day.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 7, 2012)

Final Fantasy VII references in mah Haiyore anime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I like how CMX's opinion changes daily on KoA.
> 
> He went from "Might pirate" to "Too easy" to "Not TOO easy" to "Needs more difficulty" to "It might be worth 35 dollars" to "Maybe if it had a better story, more difficulty, and challenges - not easy quests- it would be a decent game " to "It's only a tweak or two away from being the best game ever" to "IT WAS TOTALLY WORTH THE 60 DOLLARS I PAID FOR IT."



It's a process.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT3QQS6DYK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> If KoA is able to grow onto CMX, maybe Xenoblade will be able to one day.



What a buncha jokas.


----------



## Melanie221 (May 7, 2012)

I saw that vid last night, and fuck them for saying KH should stop, they should just stop the spinoffs. And maybe I agree with Dynasty Warriors if they keep making same shit. Lol them saying COD and Halo should stop.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Screwattack?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 7, 2012)

Sol Trigger looks pretty cool.

@Melan

What video?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Screwattack?


probably and when are you playing Xenoblade?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 7, 2012)

The trailer Mal just posted? I have no sound though, so i could be wrong.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Speaking of which I got promoted the other day so I am putting more hours in at work. Which is why I haven't touched it yet. 

@ Seph, I believe he was referring to


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> The trailer Mal just posted? I have no sound though, so i could be wrong.


 screw attack top 10 video..



Lee Min Jung said:


> *Speaking of which I got promoted the other day so I am putting more hours in at work.* Which is why I haven't touched it yet.
> 
> @ Seph, I believe he was referring to


 nice... save that money lol


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Actually I gotta start doing a secret savings cuz ama propose to my girl this year. So i gotta get dat ring.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

Awwww...thats cute.

I'm proud of you. Getting promoted, proposing to your girl, all that. Next you are going to tell me you have a Lee Jr. running around soon.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Nah, way to soon for that. Although, supposedly by my mom's standard, i am already supposed to have a child. Considering she was 1 of 8 children, and me being the oldest of 8 children. She gave my girl this tea or some shit that is suppose to promote that kinda shit. 



Damn too bad it is only gonna be 4 eps.


----------



## zenieth (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (May 8, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Speaking of which I got promoted the other day so I am putting more hours in at work. Which is why I haven't touched it yet.
> 
> @ Seph, I believe he was referring to



Interesting, I would love to see CoD and Halo go away for while, actually I agree with the whole list.

@Zen

What's that from?


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

Well I kinda agree with KH TO THE EXTENT that they stop all the side story and spin off bullshit they are doing to it.


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

Hey Seph, you agree with this?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 8, 2012)

Wii sports.....

The list seems about right though, I think it's missing Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 8, 2012)

mfw Apollo



Sephiroth said:


> Interesting, I would love to see CoD and Halo go away for while, actually I agree with the whole list.
> 
> @Zen
> 
> What's that from?



I'm assuming the new Persona 2 EP opening

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdlxHIESyjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

That looks beasty.

Makes me want to play P2IS...but Xenoblade be talkin'


----------



## Bishamon (May 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> That looks beasty.
> 
> Makes me want to play P2IS...but Xenoblade be talkin'



What does Xenoblade really have to offer?
i've been looking into buying it, a last "hurrah" for the WII, if for nothing else, but idk, not a big fan of JRPGs.

---

oh and btw, to whoever made the Title, FF isn't one of my favorites series, it has never been and will never be.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

Xenoblade has an awesome cast of character with awesome voice acting with all the awesome European accents with easy to get into gameplay. When I first read up on this shit the battle system seemed convoluted...and it actually is, but the game eases you into all the systems and what not. Also, the game isn't too difficult, which is a plus for me. 

The world of Xenoblade is fucking HUGE, which almost scared me off but they ease you into that too. Also, since there is no consequence to dying, you can really attempt to see what everything the world has to offer and all that. There isn't any need to grind either. Doing quests nets you more experience than a few hours of monster grinding would ever net you, although I'd still grind some monsters from time to time for items for quests though.

I went in with the intention of hating on this game cause everyone hyping it up like the second coming of Christ. While I don't think it is THAT great but I do eat my previous words of skepticism though. This is a great game and has a good chance of replacing Graces f as RPG GOTY for me. Character models suck hardcore dick though compared to other Wii games but it is still 'ight.

EDIT: Ok I just read that you aren't too hot on JRPGs. I would still get this anyway just because. Also, the title is "Talk about your favorite *non* FF series" so no need to explain yourself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

Xenoblade flaws are small tho..reason why a lot of people love the game. I like the fact that is getting a lot of love and the community is getting bigger..


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

Mal would......


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Mal would......


 ????


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

Oh, YOU KNOW.


----------



## Bishamon (May 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Xenoblade has an awesome cast of character with awesome voice acting with all the awesome European accents with easy to get into gameplay. When I first read up on this shit the battle system seemed convoluted...and it actually is, but the game eases you into all the systems and what not. Also, the game isn't too difficult, which is a plus for me.
> 
> The world of Xenoblade is fucking HUGE, which almost scared me off but they ease you into that too. Also, since there is no consequence to dying, you can really attempt to see what everything the world has to offer and all that. There isn't any need to grind either. Doing quests nets you more experience than a few hours of monster grinding would ever net you, although I'd still grind some monsters from time to time for items for quests though.
> 
> I went in with the intention of hating on this game cause everyone hyping it up like the second coming of Christ. While I don't think it is THAT great but I do eat my previous words of skepticism though. This is a great game and has a good chance of replacing Graces f as RPG GOTY for me. Character models suck hardcore dick though compared to other Wii games but it is still 'ight.



Sounds good to me.



> EDIT: Ok I just read that you aren't too hot on JRPGs. I would still get this anyway just because. Also, the title is "Talk about your favorite *non* FF series" so no need to explain yourself.



heh, i guess 
and the main reason i'm interested is that i've seen many people who don't like JRPGs claim that they love the game, so maybe this will be a special case.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh, YOU KNOW.


 Do not make me use "her" Image..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2012)

If everyone can talk about hentai and little women I can talk about Final Fantasy.

FFV music is pretty good.


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2012)

Stop breaking the rules, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2012)

Stop talking about penises.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H_vAmS56cg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 8, 2012)

SE looks cool, will wait for US release.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

23 hours in Xenoblade....

Dunban - lv. 29
Reyn - lv. 30
Sharla - lv. 30

Shulk - lv.30

At the Marsh. Dunban is boss. He will never leave my party unless I'm leveling up Affinity. I only have Shulk in reserves so I can level up Reyn/Sharla affinity for a H2H.

The way Dunban came in to help out Shulk and the gang against Metal Face was awesome. friend is a one armed samurai.


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT



"I also feel that it's about time that Kingdom Hearts should go back to being on a console."

Ill take anything I can get.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

Versus XIII canceled confirmed.

KHIII here we go!


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Versus XIII canceled confirmed.
> 
> KHIII *here we go!*


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

*Aksys localization editor would like to localize Duel Love, but says Earth Seeker has a better chance*

?Duel Love would be great, but the DS ship has almost certainly sailed on that one. *A game that?s slightly more likely that I would love to work on is Earth Seeker. The art and character designs are wonderful, and the world seems pretty cool too.?* - Aksys Localization editor Ben Bateman





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3JBtKUhP9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Alrighty, I'm in the Makna Forest. Went through the Bionis' lungs and throat. I got Shulk and Sharla looking like Tarzan and Tribal Sheva, and only because those are the better armors right now for them.

I need some money for more armor but I have to sell something. So far I've been a huge pack rat just in case I need an item for a quest but it is starting to get full.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Been playing rusty hearts and I leveled up Natasha to 17. I love the musket, so much fucking power behind her shots. Totally going musket focus when I hit level 20. My friend who plays locally with me has a Natasha with revolver focus so when I get to 20 he wants to see the differences so it'll be fun. Dat Charged shot and lock on. Not even like I'm shooting bullets from muskets, they go off like fucking railguns.(To Aru Kagaku no Railgun reference there.)


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u74PWpeIkQ[/YOUTUBE]

This happened on May 9th.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vwL3-r8iGQc[/YOUTUBE]

This vid captures Kyon's loneliness and despair so well in the Haruhi movie.

Thats right, if Zael can post a vid with nothing to do with gaming then I can too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats what I'm fucking up on.

I just realized I don't have to save Amagi right then and there. I totally read the weather forecast wrong and I suck at life hard. No wonder it feels like I'm hitting this brick wall. No fucking MP left but still going hard in the dungeon's 6th or 7th level. Could of used Goho-M and called it a night.

Good thing I have a shit load of saves. I assumed that when its sunny here then when it fogs up I have to save the bitch. Its actually the fog after the rain. I got a whole damn week.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats what I'm fucking up on.
> 
> *I just realized I don't have to save Amagi right then and there. I totally read the weather forecast wrong and I suck at life hard.* No wonder it feels like I'm hitting this brick wall. No fucking MP left but still going hard in the dungeon's 6th or 7th level. Could of used Goho-M and called it a night.



................Thats awesome esura, just awesome.

Though it'd be better to do it the first day so the rest of your days are for social links up until the next story event comes.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> ................Thats awesome esura, just awesome.
> 
> *Though it'd be better to do it the first day* so the rest of your days are for social links up until the next story event comes.



That's impossible. I'm knocking at death's door right now after fighting that bullshit knight.

Is there a decent way to proceed through these dungeons without wasting magic points?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> That's impossible. I'm knocking at death's door right now after fighting that bullshit knight.
> 
> Is there a decent way to proceed through these dungeons without wasting magic points?



Well you can try not using SP skills and use your HP skills to beat enemies or just attack them with your weapon. Though you need your SP skills to hit their weaknesses so I see your issue. Just try to be as conservative as possible.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well you can try not using SP skills and use your HP skills to beat enemies or just attack them with your weapon. Though you need your SP skills to hit their weaknesses so I see your issue. *Just try to be as conservative as possible.*



Sigh...the worse has yet to come has it? 

I'm determined to not play this with a FAQ. If Lee can then I know for damn sure I can.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sigh...the worse has yet to come has it?
> 
> I'm determined to not play this with a FAQ. If Lee can then I know for damn sure I can.



Yeah, harder shit past the Amagi dungeon for sure. If you can't beat the dungeon on the first day then try for the next day at least. Your gonna want that time for social links so bad.

Shitting on Lee, that came out of nowhere.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Well the first day I went in I got Chie Persona so we retreated back for the next day. I'm technically on the next day (the day I'm bitching about ). I'm going to have to spend another day going back now.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Versus XIII canceled confirmed.
> 
> KHIII here we go!



Noooo, I need my Kingdom Mafia.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

I'm going to cry. P4 is so hard. Not really battles but the time restrictions stuff. Not nearly as bad as the Atelier games but I hate being limited in what I can do.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

I got my Sharla looking sexy right now. Her busoms are bouncing too.

I decided I'm going to sell all my shitty old armor for money so I can buy more Jungle armor!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I got my Sharla looking sexy right now. Her busoms are bouncing too.
> 
> I decided I'm going to sell all my shitty old armor for money so I can buy more Jungle armor!


 lol... She is sexy... where are you in the game?


----------



## Death-kun (May 9, 2012)

Considering he's talking about Jungle Armor, he's probably in Makna Forest.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol... She is sexy... where are you in the game?





Death-kun said:


> Considering he's talking about Jungle Armor, he's probably in Makna Forest.



Yeah, Makna Forest with lv.31 with everyone. I just saw you-know-who get robotized too and get called Lady Macbeth or something.

Tired of this affinity shit though. Takes so damn long to grow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah, Makna Forest with lv.31 with everyone. I just saw you-know-who get robotized too and get called Lady Macbeth or something.
> 
> Tired of this affinity shit though. Takes so damn long to grow.


 there is another way.. are you giving gifts between the characters? that grow affinity. Like Sharla will not mind some girly gift..lol


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Giving....gifts? WTF? You can do that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Giving....gifts? WTF? You can do that?


 Yes you can.. check menu for items. They will tell you which you can give as a present. Be careful tho, it is a double edge sword.. It is a great boost for it tho.


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm going to cry. P4 is so hard. Not really battles but the time restrictions stuff. Not nearly as bad as the Atelier games but I hate being limited in what I can do.



Use gameshark or codebreaker etc etc, it's what I did. 

I gave myself almost the max amount of gold you can have, so I bought all the best equipment with it.

I didn't give my characters infinite health or anything, just the gold so I could have the edge.


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u74PWpeIkQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This happened on May 9th.



Ah glorious nostalgia, too bad that dub is pretty horrible.

Dragonball was the best though Z still knocks it out the park for the first few arcs. I like Kai condensing it too.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yes you can.. check menu for items. They will tell you which you can give as a present. Be careful tho, *it is a double edge sword.*. It is a great boost for it tho.


How?



The World said:


> Use gameshark or codebreaker etc etc, it's what I did.
> 
> I gave myself almost the max amount of gold you can have, so I bought all the best equipment with it.
> 
> I didn't give my characters infinite health or anything, just the gold so I could have the edge.



Hmm not a bad idea. Never used a gameshark or a codebreaker before though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

Esura because if you used the wrong item as a gift the effect is negative..


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

I didn't even know you can use gifts. This game has too much stuff. 

It's already overwhelming doing all these sidequests and trying to find the best equip and gems to use now I gotta do gifts. 

This is too big of an RPG. I'M TOO WHELMED!


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> How?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm not a bad idea. Never used a gameshark or a codebreaker before though.



You should, it really does help, of course there are still enemies in the game that have insta-death magic, and will one shot the MC making you lose an hour to 2 of progress in a dungeon like what happened to fucking me. 

That is........if you only use the gold trick, and not give infinite hp/mp to all your peeps.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

The World said:


> I didn't even know you can use gifts. This game has too much stuff.
> 
> It's already overwhelming doing all these sidequests and trying to find the best equip and gems to use now I gotta do gifts.
> 
> This is too big of an RPG. I'M TOO WHELMED!


 chill... and deal with it


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

I don't wanna!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

The World said:


> I don't wanna!


 in my review I said it, the side quests are overwhelming. Now the game is huge and it has too many stuff to do..Reason why the game is going to suck your life..


----------



## Death-kun (May 9, 2012)

shut up and keep playing


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Esura because if you used the wrong item as a gift the effect is negative..


Ah, like Dragon Age. No biggie. Just give the right gift, badda bing badda boom.



The World said:


> You should, it really does help, of course there are still enemies in the game that have insta-death magic, and will one shot the MC making you lose an hour to 2 of progress in a dungeon like what happened to fucking me.
> 
> *That is........if you only use the gold trick, and not give infinite hp/mp to all your peeps.*


It sounds like you are trying to hint at something. 

Btw...


*Spoiler*: _I voted_ 





ARENA 01: *[Yui]*  Gasai Yuno
ARENA 02: Kashiwazaki Sena  *[Shimada Minami]*
ARENA 03: Mine Riko *[Abstained]* Eucliwood Hellscythe
ARENA 04: *[Fear Kubrick]*  Akemi Homura
ARENA 05: Hasegawa Kobato *[Abstained]* Mikazuki Yozora
ARENA 06: Kōsaka Kirino *[Abstained]* Honma Meiko
ARENA 07: Charlotte Dunois *[Abstained]* Nakagawa Kanon
ARENA 08: *[Kuroi Mato]*  Suzutsuki Kanade
ARENA 09: Aragaki Ayase *[Abstained]* Yuzuriha Inori
ARENA 10: Tōwa Erio *[Abstained]* Elucia de Lute Ima
ARENA 11: Gokō Ruri (Kuroneko) *[Abstained]* Haruna
ARENA 12: *[Nakamura Yuri]*  Haqua du Lot Herminium
ARENA 13: Sakura Kyōko  *[Tachibana Kanade]*
ARENA 14: Victorique de Blois *[Abstained]* Kasugano Sora
ARENA 15: Kirishima Shōko  *[Himeji Mizuki]*
ARENA 16: Konoe Subaru *[Abstained]* Kanzaki H. Aria
ARENA 17: Iwasawa Masami *[Abstained]* Makise Kurisu
ARENA 18: Shiomiya Shiori  *[Irisviel von Einzbern]*
ARENA 19: Araragi Karen, Araragi Tsukihi  *[Hirasawa Yui, Hirasawa Ui]*
ARENA 20: *[Suzumiya Haruhi]*  Shirai Kuroko
ARENA 21: Senjōgahara Hitagi *[Abstained]* Shiina Mafuyu
ARENA 22: Nymph  *[Nakano Azusa]*
ARENA 23: *[Index L. Prohibitorum]*  Aisaka Taiga
ARENA 24: Nagato Yuki *[Abstained]* Sakagami Tomoyo
ARENA 25: Sengoku Nadeko *[Abstained]* Ichinose Kotomi
ARENA 26: *[Akiyama Mio]*  Hirasawa Ui
ARENA 27: Katsura Hinagiku  *[Kotobuki Tsumugi]*
ARENA 28: Furukawa Nagisa *[Abstained]* Oshino Shinobu
ARENA 29: Louise Valli?re *[Abstained]* Izumi Konata
ARENA 30: *[Misaka Mikoto]*  Konjiki no Yami
ARENA 31: *[Tōsaka Rin]*  Fujibayashi Kyō
ARENA 32: *[Asahina Mikuru]*  Shana
ARENA 33: *[Saber]*  Hecate
ARENA 34: C.C.  *[Holo]*
ARENA 35: Sanzen'in Nagi  *[Hirasawa Yui]*
ARENA 36: Hiiragi Kagami  *[Illyasviel von Einzbern]*
ARENA 37: Ikaros  *[Last Order]*
ARENA 38: Orimura Ichika, Laura Bodewig *[Abstained]* Kōsaka Kyōsuke, Aragaki Ayase


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! my GOTY 2010!!!!!

*Best Buy - Sin and Punishment (Wii, $5)*





bitches BUY IT!!!!!!!!!



> Synopsis
> Enemies surround you as you smoothly glide into fighting position on your hovering skateboard. Others would be overwhelmed by the sheer force facing them but not you ? you stand ready to fight to your last breath. When the world has gone crazy, so must you to survive. The hordes advance and you balance expertly on your board, flying into range, slashing out with your razor-sharp steel and darting out of the dying monster's reach. Can you win in a post-apocalyptic world gone mad? With enemies following your every step, you'll need courage, strength and speed to survive in this unforgiving land.
> 
> In this sequel to the wildly popular Japanese Nintendo 64 cult classic Sin and Punishment, you'll find yourself fighting waves of enemies in a twisted post-apocalyptic environment packed with continuous arcade shooter action. Sin and Punishment: Star Successor introduces fans to two new renegade heroes, Isa and Kachi, who battle against the monsters tailing their every step. Play with a friend for multiplayer excitement and added help in holding back foes. Dodge enemy attacks on the ground for an added bonus, or use the jetpack and hovering skateboard to confront monsters from above. With the ability to attack from afar or slash at enemies up close with a sword, you can effectively kill even the most twisted nemeses. Target and attack enemies with ease thanks to the motion-controlled Wii Remote or use the classic controller, classic controller pro, Nintendo GameCube controller or the Wii Zapper. As you advance in skills, see the effects on your score multiplier and practice to achieve ultimate victory and attain a position on international leader boards.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMVMbCYu3bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

5 bucks eh? I might pick this up.

Btw I'm at Colony 6 now in Xenoblade after finishing up a ton of sidequests. I'm like level 25 now cause I overleveled so much!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah, like Dragon Age. No biggie. Just give the right gift, badda bing badda boom.
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are trying to hint at something.
> ...



There is like two or three names I don't know on there, yup I'm awesome like that. So what is this about exactly?

Edit: Here is my votes Esura.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ARENA 01: Yui  *[Gasai Yuno]*
ARENA 02: *[Kashiwazaki Sena]*  Shimada Minami
ARENA 03: Mine Riko  *[Eucliwood Hellscythe]*
ARENA 04: *[Fear Kubrick]*  Akemi Homura
ARENA 05: Hasegawa Kobato  *[Mikazuki Yozora]*
ARENA 06: *[Kōsaka Kirino]*  Honma Meiko
ARENA 07: *[Charlotte Dunois]*  Nakagawa Kanon
ARENA 08: *[Kuroi Mato]*  Suzutsuki Kanade
ARENA 09: Aragaki Ayase  *[Yuzuriha Inori]*
ARENA 10: *[Tōwa Erio]*  Elucia de Lute Ima
ARENA 11: *[Gokō Ruri (Kuroneko)]*  Haruna
ARENA 12: *[Nakamura Yuri]*  Haqua du Lot Herminium
ARENA 13: *[Sakura Kyōko]*  Tachibana Kanade
ARENA 14: *[Victorique de Blois]*  Kasugano Sora
ARENA 15: *[Kirishima Shōko]*  Himeji Mizuki
ARENA 16: Konoe Subaru  *[Kanzaki H. Aria]*
ARENA 17: Iwasawa Masami  *[Makise Kurisu]*
ARENA 18: Shiomiya Shiori  *[Irisviel von Einzbern]*
ARENA 19: *[Araragi Karen, Araragi Tsukihi]*  Hirasawa Yui, Hirasawa Ui
ARENA 20: *[Suzumiya Haruhi]*  Shirai Kuroko
ARENA 21: *[Senjōgahara Hitagi]*  Shiina Mafuyu
ARENA 22: Nymph  *[Nakano Azusa]*
ARENA 23: *[Index L. Prohibitorum]*  Aisaka Taiga
ARENA 24: *[Nagato Yuki]*  Sakagami Tomoyo
ARENA 25: *[Sengoku Nadeko]*  Ichinose Kotomi
ARENA 26: *[Akiyama Mio]*  Hirasawa Ui
ARENA 27: Katsura Hinagiku  *[Kotobuki Tsumugi]*
ARENA 28: Furukawa Nagisa  *[Oshino Shinobu]*
ARENA 29: Louise Valli?re  *[Izumi Konata]*
ARENA 30: *[Misaka Mikoto]*  Konjiki no Yami
ARENA 31: *[Tōsaka Rin]*  Fujibayashi Kyō
ARENA 32: Asahina Mikuru  *[Shana]*
ARENA 33: *[Saber]*  Hecate
ARENA 34: *[C.C.]*  Holo
ARENA 35: Sanzen'in Nagi  *[Hirasawa Yui]*
ARENA 36: Hiiragi Kagami  *[Illyasviel von Einzbern]*
ARENA 37: Ikaros  *[Last Order]*
ARENA 38: *[Orimura Ichika, Laura Bodewig]*  Kōsaka Kyōsuke, Aragaki Ayase


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

Glory of Heracles or FFV bonus dungeons? 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

You playing P4 Esu? You past the Amagi Inn dungeon yet? Oh and fuck you. I like to use that Max Social Guide.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

P4 is a weird thing to say. I mean, what does that have to do with Glory of Heracles?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

The World said:


> 5 bucks eh? I might pick this up.
> 
> Btw I'm at Colony 6 now in Xenoblade after finishing up a ton of sidequests. I'm like level 25 now cause I overleveled so much!


 You better buy the game and about Xenoblade believe me, you are not over leveled..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

Lee! 
aspire 5253
AMD C-50 processor 1.00 ghz raml 3.00gb 
2 cpus

Can I run FFXII with this laptop?


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

Like 

but with only 1.0 GHz processor?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Like
> 
> but with only 1.0 GHz processor?


 yes 1.0GHz I dunno why but yeah. 3GB Ram..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

Slow as hell with 1ghz.


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

He has dual core, so it share the load between teh cores. Prob wont get 100% speed, but with speed hacks it could make it playable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

Worth a try, but it will still be slow.

Believe that.


----------



## root (May 9, 2012)

Ho, wait a minute there! You can play FFXII on PC these days? It's been a while since I've looked into emulators, but a decent ps2 emulator to play my ps2 games on higher resolutions is worth trying. Hey, that way I could even play tales of the abyss again, since that never came out over here.

Hello, btw.  I haven't been in the gaming section for years. ^.^/


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

Yo, and yes you can. I have played it on there, and P4.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Rise becomes useful in P4 The Golden.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

root said:


> Ho, wait a minute there! You can play FFXII on PC these days? It's been a while since I've looked into emulators, but a decent ps2 emulator to play my ps2 games on higher resolutions is worth trying. Hey, that way I could even play tales of the abyss again, since that never came out over here.
> 
> Hello, btw.  I haven't been in the gaming section for years. ^.^/



It does look pretty nice on the PC.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2012)

root said:


> Ho, wait a minute there! You can play FFXII on PC these days? It's been a while since I've looked into emulators, but a decent ps2 emulator to play my ps2 games on higher resolutions is worth trying. *Hey, that way I could even play tales of the abyss again, since that never came out over here.*
> 
> Hello, btw.  I haven't been in the gaming section for years. ^.^/



In Europe? There's the 3DS version which should be available. Although you would need a decent working computer for the PS2 version. Hell, I attempted to play SMT: Nocturne on my computer and dear lord the slowdowns.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> There is like two or three names I don't know on there, yup I'm awesome like that. So what is this about exactly?
> 
> Edit: Here is my votes Esura.
> 
> ...



You chose C.C. over Holo and Gasai Yuno over Yui? We ain't boys no more. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> You playing P4 Esu? You past the Amagi Inn dungeon yet? Oh and fuck you. I like to use that Max Social Guide.


Yeah, I was. I'm not past the Amagi part yet.

For a game as long as this, a FAQ would hinder me. Also, I don't think I need max shit to finish the final boss. I've never played a RPG before whose final boss required max shit.

And you know its all love man! Knowing that you finished it is motivation enough for me. 

I'm determined to finish off 3 and 4....determined, although I might not do anymore until after Xenoblade. I don't feel like a true RPG fan until I finish them. I still haven't decided whether I'm going to do FES or P3P though. I feel like I should do P4 first before P3 for some reason. Dunno why.

Maybe I'm just over thinking the schedule part of Persona.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> You chose C.C. over Holo and Gasai Yuno over Yui? We ain't boys no more.



Haven't checked out Spice and Wolf so I went with what I know and Gasai Yuno is a crazy ass bitch but awesome at the same time. I like Yui but she faced the wrong opponent. I choose Yui over Nagi though.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> Haven't checked out Spice and Wolf so I went with what I know and Gasai Yuno is a crazy ass bitch but awesome at the same time. I like Yui but she faced the wrong opponent. I choose Yui over Nagi though.



There is an anime out you haven't watched yet? LOL

I didn't vote for matchups consisting of characters I knew jack shit about which is why you see all the abstained marks.

I only voted for Fear for the hell of it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> There is an anime out you haven't watched yet? LOL
> 
> I didn't vote for matchups consisting of characters I knew jack shit about which is why you see all the abstained marks.
> 
> I only voted for Fear for the hell of it.



lol I haven't seen every anime in existence. There are people I know that have watched more than me. I didn't watch Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai(The World God Only Knows) and that was about it from the characters on that list.

Damn right you should vote for Fear, she is epic.

[YOUTUBE]SQidI37GQRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> You chose C.C. over Holo and Gasai Yuno over Yui? We ain't boys no more.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was. I'm not past the Amagi part yet.
> ...



Nyx Avatar in P3 was bulllshit even when my levels were in the 90's.


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

But dat final fusion Persona you get....


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nyx Avatar in P3 was bulllshit even when my levels were in the 90's.



Well, if it comes to it, I'd just Youtube the ending and claim I beat it. I've done that with quite a few RPGs when I was younger actually.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, if it comes to it, I'd just Youtube the ending and claim I beat it. I've done that with quite a few RPGs when I was younger actually.



You still have The Answer in FES which is more or less P3 on perma-Hard mode + no Persona Compendium.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You still have The Answer in FES which is more or less P3 on perma-Hard mode + no Persona Compendium.



I was never going to do Answer anyways because of what I heard of it's difficulty. I'm not one for needlessly difficult shit.


----------



## zenieth (May 9, 2012)

real talk, Maia is the best P2 persona

and that means she's the best persona cause P2 persona are the best designed persona.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

I'll do P2 after P3 and 4. Time to clear out some backlog!

I'm off tomorrow so time to sink some time into dat Xenoblade.

So far this year the RPGs I finished were FFXIII-2, Neptunia mk2, Graces f, and Vesperia. Playing nothing but RPGs for awhile...I might cheat a bit with P4 Arena though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

I still haven't finished The Answer yet. When I first started I was like" Ok, the fuck did I just walk into?"

I'll finish it someday.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

I'm considering selling some of my games to rid myself of some of my backlog. Games I know I'll never go back to, like Dragon Age Origins and 3D Dot Game Heroes or something.

I haven't decided yet but would anyone willing to check out my wares if I decide on it?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm considering selling some of my games to rid myself of some of my backlog.



How many games is that? I think you have a lot of games stalled right now because of other shit.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> How many games is that? I think you have a lot of games stalled right now because of other shit.



AC Brotherhood is one of them. I'm right in the middle of a mission too more than halfway through the game. I just got tired of it for some reason. Since I'm focusing primarily on RPGs atm I just know some of these games I wont ever get to now. 

I will finish Brotherhood and Revelations before ACIII come out though. AC fan in me requires it.

If anyone willing I'd can plan some lists or some shit and prices. I have about 60 games in backlog, give or take and I'm willing to sell quite a bit of them.


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

Fuck, happened again. Went to Chinese Buffet and got all my food and sat down. And the waiters bring me a plate of Fried Chicken. WTF MAN?


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck, happened again. *Went to Chinese Buffet *and got all my food and sat down. *And the waiters bring me a plate of Fried Chicken.* WTF MAN?


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

If I wanted fried chicken, I would have made it myself. Fuck.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

I'm so tired of fried chicken...so fucking tired of it. My moms and elder brother loves eating chicken every day but fuck that. Sometimes I want some burritos or a fucking cheeseburger or pizza or something damn.

I'll let them eat that shit while me and my pops go eat some good shit at some place that's not chicken goddammit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

lol, you guys and your racist food.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> lol, you guys and your racist food.





Talk to the hand foo.

EDIT: LOL wow I took it back with that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Talk to the hand foo.
> 
> EDIT: LOL wow I took it back with that.



Don't be using my Azusa without permission.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Azusa is just a two-bit ho anyway compared to the almighty Yui-dono.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Azusa is just a two-bit ho anyway compared to the almighty Yui-dono.



I'm sorry, who was it that taught Yui the ins and outs of the guitar?


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

Screw you K-ON people.


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

Orly?


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'm sorry, who was it that taught Yui the ins and outs of the guitar?



I'm sorry, who was it that got wet whenever Yui calls her Azu-nyan?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm sorry, who was it that got wet whenever Yui calls her Azu-nyan?



Tsunderes are awesome, fuck you man.


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

That is a popular word nowadays eh?


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> Tsunderes are awesome, fuck you man.



Don't fuck me, lets fuck the tsunderes. 

Tsunderes are awesome so no hate from me (I HAV A RIN TOHSAKA PILLO!). I didn't know Azusa was a tsundere though. *shrug*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Don't fuck me, lets fuck the tsunderes.
> 
> Tsunderes are awesome so no hate from me (I HAV A RIN TOHSAKA PILLO!). I didn't know Azusa was a tsundere though. *shrug*



She show clues that she is one so I classify her as one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

I watched the Avenger's good movie, I didn't like the new Hulk, bring the previous one back... MARVEL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Orly?



"*but the novelty of that would likely grow thin in the next game.*"

Truer and wiser word's have never been said.

*For now, my thought is that perhaps we'll see someone else besides me make another Kid Icarus in another 25 years.”
*
Fuck


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

No way that Nintendo let Kid Icarus IP to rest for another 25 years.. No fucking way..


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

Kinda what happened to the first game on teh NES.........


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

Also, fuck that shit. This Bruce was amazing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Also, fuck that shit. This Bruce was amazing.


 No, fuck that shit previous one is much better...


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

Why can't both be good? Why you hatin?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Why can't both be good? Why you hatin?


 I said, I didn't like him, didn't say he was not good..


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

Hold up, Hold up. You did not like his personality in this one? I mean, I could feel his emotions on the screen from small things like him turning away from teh guards when first entered the bridge on the ship. YOu could see his mental state from all the years of the green guy being a part of his life and all the hardships that he had to go through. I could feel his pain.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Hold up, Hold up. You did not like his personality in this one? I mean, I could feel his emotions on the screen from small things like him turning away from teh guards when first entered the bridge on the ship. YOu could see his mental state from all the years of the green guy being a part of his life and all the hardships that he had to go through. I could feel his pain.


 remember I am comparing him with the previous Hulk who set the bar so high as him... He did good but not good enough as the previous one. If they are going to make Hulk 2, it is going to be an issue for Marvel to beat the previous movie..


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

I am ok with them using the previous Bruce for a Hulk 2, but keep the Avengers series with the current one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I am ok with them using the previous Bruce for a Hulk 2, but keep the Avengers series with the current one.


 contract issues the reason why He didn't do his roll in Avengers. Marvel decided not to pay him what he asked which he deserved..


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Why can't both be good? Why you hatin?



I ain't saying that the others are bad, I am just saying that this one was good.


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

Ya, that is what I heard. He was being greedy.


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

Why are you quoting me? I was talking to Malv.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Why are you quoting me? I was talking to Malv.


 I knew it!!!! It is all about me hating


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

Damn you distracting me with Naya boobs


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

Cuz I just wanted to join the club and say that I had love for both.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlbbLFgiVQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA....day 1 purchase.

I wanna see that shit come out in US.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

I already posted that Lee.

Fuck it, I'd buy it.


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

My girl would prob leave me if I got that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 9, 2012)

So tell me guys

Is 3rd Birthday a horrible shitfest and an insult against women like everyone says?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

My friend still has that unopened in its plastic wrapper since he wanted to play the first two games so I wouldn't know.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Depends, do you like things like that?


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Time to whip out dat extra cash for my childhood.


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So tell me guys
> 
> Is 3rd Birthday a horrible shitfest and an insult against women like everyone says?



If you consider Other M the exact same thing then yes.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

zenieth said:


> If you consider Other M the exact same thing then yes.



I don't see what you did there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Orly?



Well at least they can't say it's like COD.
in 25 years... wonder how things will be.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Nah man CoD will die in 7 years. Tops.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I don't see what you did there.



Never played Other M?


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Lol, was waiting for Z to come back with a witty comeback, but you bit first


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2012)

There's no witty comeback, they're both holistically terrible. No glitz or glam

just bad.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

For some reason when I watch this. I think of Esura. Start for 15:30. I am sure some of you would see why.

!


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2012)

breast grabs

in my sentai?

what


----------



## Sephiroth (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> For some reason when I watch this. I think of Esura. Start for 15:30. I am sure some of you would see why.
> 
> !



Sure you linked the right video?


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> For some reason when I watch this. I think of Esura. Start for 15:30. I am sure some of you would see why.
> 
> !



...I don't get it.

Anyways, I got the high and mighty bitch Melia in my party now and I'm at the Frontier Village...with _another_ set of quests to do. Ok, I'm officially quested out. I don't want to do anymore damn quests.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So tell me guys
> 
> Is 3rd Birthday a horrible shitfest and an insult against women like everyone says?





zenieth said:


> If you consider Other M the exact same thing then yes.



Whoever made the game should be shot, burned and maimed at the same time.



Lee Min Jung said:


> For some reason when I watch this. I think of Esura. Start for 15:30. I am sure some of you would see why.
> 
> !





zenieth said:


> breast grabs
> 
> in my sentai?
> 
> what



Akibaranger, the best.

And technically Zen, they're unofficial. Enough that kids aren't supposed to watch it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 10, 2012)

Can you play Valkyrie Profile 2 without having played the first one?


----------



## Chaelius (May 10, 2012)

You can but you shouldn't.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 10, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> You can but you shouldn't.



Is it a brand new cast or returning one?

Also anyone ever play Growlanser Generations? I want to give that game a shot based on artstyle alone.


----------



## Chaelius (May 10, 2012)

It's a new cast, an alternate timeline, but there's a lot of connections to the main character of VP1.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2012)

I still need to play the other Neptunia games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> ...I don't get it.
> 
> Anyways, I got the high and mighty bitch Melia in my party now and I'm at the Frontier Village...with _another_ set of quests to do. Ok, I'm officially quested out. I don't want to do anymore damn quests.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I still need to play the other Neptunia games.



You don't wanna do that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

I want a shibi version of Sharla..


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2012)

Melia, Sharla and Riki are number one team.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Melia, Sharla and Riki are number one team.


 I like that team but Dunban naked is just over powerful you do need him in your team...


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

She looks like she could be a Laura Bailey character when this is localized.



Sephiroth said:


> You don't wanna do that.



Why not? First game you have a medicocre game with a funny cast of characters and the second game you have an awesome good game with an even funnier cast of characters.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Dats right, better spoiler tag that shit!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dats right, better spoiler tag that shit!



Why? Not very explicit to me.

Anyway, quick question. Boy or girl?


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dats right, better spoiler tag that shit!


Only spoiler tagged due to image size.



Mura said:


> Why? Not very explicit to me.
> 
> Anyway, quick question. Boy or girl?



Not answering. I don't like getting trapped.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Only spoiler tagged due to image size.
> 
> 
> 
> Not answering. I don't like getting trapped.



Oh your no fun.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not answering. I don't like getting trapped.



Pretty much that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

Esura ignored my post? jerk...


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

While I am here in the RPG thread..

What game do you think deserves or needs the sequel treatment the most? Whether it is because the story was never completed, or it was just a badass game that you feel needs a sequel, or maybe something you wanted because of the nostalgia glasses that you are wearing. Even if you think it isn't going to be a multimillion copy game sell for the sequel, what would it be?


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Esura ignored my post? jerk...



Me so sorry Mal-chan! 



Malvingt2 said:


>



Niiice...there should be more chibis so I can make a main team set on them.

Curious question. Have you seen that Riki and Melia artwork yet.....


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> While I am here in the RPG thread..
> 
> *What game do you think deserves or needs the sequel treatment the most? *Whether it is because the story was never completed, or it was just a badass game that you feel needs a sequel, or maybe something you wanted because of the nostalgia glasses that you are wearing. Even if you think it isn't going to be a multimillion copy game sell for the sequel, what would it be?


FFXIIII-2, Nier, TWEWY, and Contact comes to mind.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> While I am here in the RPG thread..
> 
> What game do you think deserves or needs the sequel treatment the most? Whether it is because the story was never completed, or it was just a badass game that you feel needs a sequel, or maybe something you wanted because of the nostalgia glasses that you are wearing. Even if you think it isn't going to be a multimillion copy game sell for the sequel, what would it be?


 Terranigma. First game I want a sequel for.



Esura said:


> Me so sorry Mal-chan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not yet..


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Just do it. The best "work" on Xenoblade yet....


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

wait. The World Ends with You sequel.. is a must too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

I would like another Shadow Hearts game, not really part of your question right now since it has three games but I didn't like the last game whatsoever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> That...was a typo. FFXIII-2 I mean.
> 
> Nier is an emo game now? What the fuck?
> 
> ...


 I would not mind that at all..


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> That...was a typo. FFXIII-2 I mean.
> 
> Nier is an emo game now? What the fuck?
> 
> ...



Maybe it was just cause of the environment and setting were so dull and devoid of life that it made the characters seem dull and emo. Or something like that.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

I can't believe how much I enjoyed TWEWY. I say its the game that single handedly fueled my "J-pop in RPGs" schtick.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> *Maybe it was just cause of the environment and setting were so dull and devoid of life* that it made the characters seem dull and emo. Or something like that.



...............that's the fucking point, because for all intents and purpose the world damn near was devoid of life.

You could of at least called out the limited amounts of places you go to, which makes the world feel small and full of backtracking.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Ya dat too, the back tracking. I actually didn't mind the battle system in that game. Just took a while to learn and get used to. Cuz before I completely learned the system, I died soooo many times.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya dat too, the back tracking. I actually didn't mind the battle system in that game. *Just took a while to learn and get used to. Cuz before I completely learned the system, I died soooo many times.*


It did? I only died twice in the entire game, once during the attack on the village and the second time against the Shadowlord.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8EjxxqL2BA[/YOUTUBE]

Listen to this shit. THEY REMIXED THE FINAL BOSS THEME FOR SONIC 3 AND MADE IT DOPE AS FUCK! WHY ISN'T THIS ON PS3!?

Why is it Sega can only do good when it comes to Sonic soundtracks and publishing Platinum games? Shame.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Dunno wtf people were talking bout, that game was fucking dope. Actually one of the best sonic games in a while. was GOOD. I thought SG was on PS3 as well.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

I only played the demo and I liked it. Dunno why I didn't ever buy it though. 

Actually...I was but I put it back for Agarest War Zero....lol.

Anyways I liked the remixes. Brings an OG Sonic fan to tears of joy. Felt like a love letter to the old school.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

That is cuz it was a love letter and it was soooo sweet. Every level sans some of the newer generation like the sonic colors level were so nostalgic. Especially the Dreamcast era stages they had.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Replaying Romancing Saga 3. 

Damn, this game is good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Thor was easily the weakest member of the Avengers in this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Thor knows what's up.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


>



.....what ass?

And nice Sharla set.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> .....what ass?
> 
> And nice Sharla set.


 are you blind? the chick in from of them and thanks.. Sharla rocks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Esura confirmed homosexual.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *are you blind? the chick in from of them* and thanks.. Sharla rocks





CrazyMoronX said:


> Esura confirmed homosexual.



That's not a "datass" that's just a typical ass. Nothing to get hard over.

I'm used to seeing more...shapely and bigger asses mind you.

THIS IS DATASS



Makes me wanna...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

You mean younger asses.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> That's not a "datass" that's just a typical ass. Nothing to get hard over.
> 
> I'm used to seeing more...shapely and bigger asses mind you.


 that shot is not fair to dat ass.. Looks much better in the movie..


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> that shot is not fair to dat ass.. Looks much better in the movie..



I never saw the movie so that shot is all I have to go by.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

It's not like this is some mystery woman.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

I don't know who she is. Mind filling me in?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> I never saw the movie so that shot is all I have to go by.





*Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Actually, her ass is not that great.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Dem busoms.

Being a busom man myself...I must look.


And that's why I didn't recognize her. While I've heard of the name I can't remember not one movie I ever saw with her in it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually, her ass is not that great.


So you are agreeing with me again?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

No. Her ass is fine. 

Her titties are super fine.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

The point is if you have a chance to look at dat ass do it.. Thor went for it..


----------



## Chaelius (May 10, 2012)

2/10 

Wouldn't bang.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Her nudes are pretty sweet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

Esura, round 3 is up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Fuckin' anime.



RS3!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

My votes, I don't you'll like me esura.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ARENA 01: *[Makise Kurisu]*  Hasegawa Kobato
ARENA 02: *[Kanzaki H. Aria]*  Tōwa Erio
ARENA 03: Victorique de Blois  *[Sakura Kyōko]*
ARENA 04: Yui  *[Mine Riko]*
ARENA 05: *[Honma Meiko]*  Kirishima Shōko
ARENA 06: Shimada Minami  *[Shiomiya Shiori]*
ARENA 07: Haruna  *[Kōsaka Kirino]*
ARENA 08: Haqua du Lot Herminium  *[Akemi Homura]*
ARENA 09: Iwasawa Masami  *[Charlotte Dunois]*
ARENA 10: Fear Kubrick  *[Kashiwazaki Sena]*
ARENA 11: Yuzuriha Inori  *[Nakamura Yuri]*
ARENA 12: *[Suzutsuki Kanade]*  Himeji Mizuki
ARENA 13: Kasugano Sora  *[Irisviel von Einzbern]*
ARENA 14: *[Tachibana Kanade]*  Elucia de Lute Ima
ARENA 15: Nakagawa Kanon  *[Kuroi Mato]*
ARENA 16: Konoe Subaru  *[Eucliwood Hellscythe]*
ARENA 17: *[Mikazuki Yozora]*  Gasai Yuno
ARENA 18: Aragaki Ayase  *[Gokō Ruri (Kuroneko)]*
ARENA 19: *[Katō Marika, Chiaki Kurihara]*  FNC, SG550
ARENA 20: Illyasviel von Einzbern  *[Nagato Yuki]*
ARENA 21: Hirasawa Yui  *[Oshino Shinobu]*
ARENA 22: *[Saber]*  Hirasawa Ui
ARENA 23: *[Suzumiya Haruhi]*  Asahina Mikuru
ARENA 24: *[Kotobuki Tsumugi]*  Ikaros
ARENA 25: Hecate  *[C.C.]*
ARENA 26: Index L. Prohibitorum  *[Sengoku Nadeko]*
ARENA 27: *[Izumi Konata]*  Aisaka Taiga
ARENA 28: Fujibayashi Kyō  *[Akiyama Mio]*
ARENA 29: Nymph  *[Senjōgahara Hitagi]*
ARENA 30: Louise Valli?re  *[Tōsaka Rin]*
ARENA 31: *[Shirai Kuroko]*  Holo
ARENA 32: Ichinose Kotomi  *[Last Order]*
ARENA 33: *[Shana]*  Sanzen'in Nagi
ARENA 34: *[Konjiki no Yami]*  Katsura Hinagiku
ARENA 35: Furukawa Nagisa  *[Nakano Azusa]*
ARENA 36: Sakagami Tomoyo  *[Shiina Mafuyu]*
ARENA 37: *[Hiiragi Kagami]*  Misaka Mikoto
ARENA 38: *[Kitamura Yūsaku, Kanō Sumire]*  Usui Takumi, Ayuzawa Misaki





Toughest choice for me was number 19 since I like both pairs. I had to take Shinobu over Yui this time too. Shinobu is too awesome.

Only game I'm really playing right now is Rusty Hearts and no one in this thread is playing that so......not much to say on my front.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Mah waifu votes

ARENA 01: Makise Kurisu *[Abstained]* Hasegawa Kobato
ARENA 02: Kanzaki H. Aria *[Abstained]* Tōwa Erio
ARENA 03: Victorique de Blois *[Abstained]* Sakura Kyōko
ARENA 04: *[Yui]*  Mine Riko
ARENA 05: Honma Meiko  *[Kirishima Shōko]*
ARENA 06: *[Shimada Minami]*  Shiomiya Shiori
ARENA 07: Haruna *[Abstained]* Kōsaka Kirino
ARENA 08: Haqua du Lot Herminium *[Abstained]* Akemi Homura
ARENA 09: *[Iwasawa Masami]*  Charlotte Dunois
ARENA 10: Fear Kubrick *[Abstained]* Kashiwazaki Sena
ARENA 11: Yuzuriha Inori  *[Nakamura Yuri]*
ARENA 12: Suzutsuki Kanade  *[Himeji Mizuki]*
ARENA 13: Kasugano Sora  *[Irisviel von Einzbern]*
ARENA 14: *[Tachibana Kanade]*  Elucia de Lute Ima
ARENA 15: Nakagawa Kanon  *[Kuroi Mato]*
ARENA 16: Konoe Subaru *[Abstained]* Eucliwood Hellscythe
ARENA 17: Mikazuki Yozora *[Abstained]* Gasai Yuno
ARENA 18: Aragaki Ayase *[Abstained]* Gokō Ruri (Kuroneko)
ARENA 19: Katō Marika, Chiaki Kurihara *[Abstained]* FNC, SG550
ARENA 20: *[Illyasviel von Einzbern]*  Nagato Yuki
ARENA 21: *[Hirasawa Yui]*  Oshino Shinobu
ARENA 22: *[Saber]*  Hirasawa Ui
ARENA 23: *[Suzumiya Haruhi]*  Asahina Mikuru
ARENA 24: *[Kotobuki Tsumugi]*  Ikaros
ARENA 25: Hecate *[Abstained]* C.C.
ARENA 26: *[Index L. Prohibitorum]*  Sengoku Nadeko
ARENA 27: Izumi Konata *[Abstained]* Aisaka Taiga
ARENA 28: Fujibayashi Kyō  *[Akiyama Mio]*
ARENA 29: Nymph *[Abstained]* Senjōgahara Hitagi
ARENA 30: Louise Valli?re  *[Tōsaka Rin]*
ARENA 31: Shirai Kuroko  *[Holo]*
ARENA 32: Ichinose Kotomi  *[Last Order]*
ARENA 33: Shana *[Abstained]* Sanzen'in Nagi
ARENA 34: Konjiki no Yami *[Abstained]* Katsura Hinagiku
ARENA 35: Furukawa Nagisa  *[Nakano Azusa]*
ARENA 36: Sakagami Tomoyo *[Abstained]* Shiina Mafuyu
ARENA 37: Hiiragi Kagami  *[Misaka Mikoto]*
ARENA 38: Kitamura Yūsaku, Kanō Sumire *[Abstained]* Usui Takumi, Ayuzawa Misaki


----------



## Chaelius (May 10, 2012)




----------



## The World (May 10, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> 2/10
> 
> Wouldn't bang.



Confirmed gay


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Chaelius (May 10, 2012)

The World said:


> Confirmed gay



Confirmed for liking ugly bitches with pointy elbows.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Confirmed for liking ugly bitches with pointy elbows.



So still gay then? 

And pointy elbows, the fuck?


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2012)

I know what Melia and Riki artwork that Esura is talking about...


----------



## Chaelius (May 10, 2012)

He doesn't check women for pointy elbows or sharp knees, enjoy your substandard cows, I bet you find this attractive:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

My girl is more beautiful than both and yet I am not saying their are ugly or not attractive


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

I might bang her if I were desperate.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> He doesn't check women for pointy elbows or sharp knees, enjoy your substandard cows, I bet you find this attractive:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Okay guy, you must look like an Adonis to be making such statements.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I know what Melia and Riki artwork that Esura is talking about...






Speaking of Riki, this little friend is so adorable. His whole introduction scene was hilarious. Also, everyone's face after finding out about Riki's age and his family was priceless.

Riki is the real comic relief the team needed. So much awesomeness in one hour.

Right now I'm at lv. 36 and going to Eryth...something Sea. I don't know which party to rock the air waves with now. Six members and only three slots. I was thinking either Shulk/Dunban/Sharla, Riki/Melia/Sharla, Dunban/Melia/Sharla, or Shulk/Dunban/Melia. Thinking should I just go ahead and try to hit lv. 40 before I attempt going to the Sea.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Can you play Valkyrie Profile 2 without having played the first one?



Don't think so since a good bunch of things spoil 1.



Sephiroth said:


> Is it a brand new cast or returning one?



A combination of both. Specifically Lenneth (whose position of power is a spoiler) and Lezard. There's also Hrist and Brahms IIRC.



> Also anyone ever play Growlanser Generations? I want to give that game a shot based on artstyle alone.



I have it. It's OK, depends how you handle RTS style gameplay. And I had the 3D one (the 5th game IIRC) but lost that shit. The bonus is having to complete games for the price of one. As for the artist in question



His art is distinctive for a certain reason.

Also we happen to be getting a port of the 4th game for PSP.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## The World (May 10, 2012)

That pic is in the Avengers thread.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

The World said:


> That pic is in the Avengers thread.


 I clearly stole it from someone who stole it from there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

After seeing an E3 preview I'm pumped for it. Just thought I'd lay that out there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

But how does his pants stay on?


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Speaking of Riki, this little friend is so adorable. His whole introduction scene was hilarious. Also, everyone's face after finding out about Riki's age and his family was priceless.
> 
> Riki is the real comic relief the team needed. So much awesomeness in one hour.
> 
> Right now I'm at lv. 36 and going to Eryth...something Sea. I don't know which party to rock the air waves with now. Six members and only three slots. I was thinking either Shulk/Dunban/Sharla, Riki/Melia/Sharla, Dunban/Melia/Sharla, or Shulk/Dunban/Melia. Thinking should I just go ahead and try to hit lv. 40 before I attempt going to the Sea.



I know right, Riki is awesome.  I've barely taken him out of my team since I got him, I've only taken him out to help raise affinity between other characters. He's a motherfucking tank, and I like how he has a combination of melee and ether attacks.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)




----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> 2/10
> 
> Wouldn't bang.



Oh shit...now you gonna make her cry. Cause you wouldn't "bang" her.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

*Prototype 2 pips Kinect Star Wars to top April US chart*



> Prototype 2 was the best selling game in the US during April, according to the latest round of NPD sales data.
> Activision's open world action sequel just pipped Kinect Star Wars to the top spot, followed by Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 in third.
> The Witcher 2 entered the chart at number six following its Xbox 360 launch while Mario Party 9 debuted at seven on Wii.
> Notable recent releases that missed the top 10 included Ridge Racer Unbounded and 3DS franchise revival Kid Icarus: Uprising. However, NPD analyst Anita Frazier revealed that Icarus would have made the top 10 if the chart was divided by single SKUs.
> ...





Wtf???


----------



## Chaelius (May 10, 2012)

> Prototype 2
> Kinect Star Wars
> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
> Tiger Woods PGA Tour 13
> ...



America in charge of taste.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Ya, but honestly the only reason you can say Scarlett has datass is cuz in the movie, she is in tight as clothing, them leather can do that to an ass. Otherwise it isn't that good.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Also fucking Thor was weakened in this movie. Like to pathetic levels. Lol going against Iron Man . He should have 2 shotted his ass. I can see him going against Hulk, but Iron Man  Really?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

Nice, what car did you get?


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

A korean car  from Daewoo


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Why am I not surprised?

Now I'm rip roaring to go into the High Entia Tomb to save Melia, mah Xenoblade waifu til I get Seven.

Accepted a bunch of quests. If they get done, they get done, if not, so be it. Waaaaay too many fucking quests for the game's good.

"YAY! I did 30 quests and leveled up a bit so now its time to go to next area!"

*goes to next area*

"FUUUCK!!! MORE QUESTS!? TIMED ONES!? ARRGHH!!"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, I feel kinda stupid for asking. Don't know why I didn't expect that lee.


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2012)

Angela: Hey Gina, I recently bought a new leather jacket.
Angela: As you know, I'm a clean person. So after a few days of wear I decided to wash it and hang it on the line.
Angela: Unfortunately After a couple hours, when I came back to check on it. It was stolen.
Angela: WHAT'S MORE A CHILDREN'S JACKET WAS LEFT IN ITS PLACE!
Gina: You washed a leather jacket.
Angela: Yes, it was soaking in warm water for hours.
Gina: And it was stolen and then replaced with a children's jacket.
Angela: Yes, do you know a thief with that kind of MO?
Gina: Oh of course, she's a famous thief, going all across europe, stealing jackets.
Angela: What's her name? I must know.
Gina: They call her, Stupid Angela.
Angela: Gasp! She has a name similar to mine!?
Gina: ...
Gina: Yes, I'm also positive you know her quite well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

That is a epic convo zen.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Your turn next Esunig to get a car. You got one yet Mura?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

No, I don't have one yet. Working progress right now.


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2012)

Angela: ...
*Angela: Gina does leather shrink in water?
*Gina: Yes
*Angela: Does that mean there never was a thief.
*Gina: Now you're thinking
*Angela: Does that mean cow can't take baths or stand in the rain?
*Gina: You got it, the most expensive cows are the dirtiest
*Angela: Wow
*Frantz: YOU
*Frantz: STOP TELLING THESE THINGS TO THIS IDIOT, YOU KNOW SHE BELIEVES ANYTHING!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2012)

Only rpgs you can play for 10 hours and make no real progress heh.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2012)

Also gonna try that there Rusty Hearts tomorrow if anyone wants to add me, will post up character name tomorrow.


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2012)

cool seph, make sure get on dat east server


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2012)

Atelier Ayesha opening.

[YOUTUBE]MQNuGj8cbKs[/YOUTUBE]

Nayuta no Kiseki trailer

[YOUTUBE]_FQJrujzApA[/YOUTUBE]

More info on the game and characters as well.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2012)

Dat FT chapter. 

Also, I see there are more JPRG's that I need to play obv.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> A korean car  from Daewoo



Car broke down yet?


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2012)

Nah, They are surprisingly sturdy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Isn't DaeWoo an audio equipment maker?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2012)

The patch keeps getting stuck.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> The patch keeps getting stuck.



I've heard about that but never ran into that issue.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2012)

Holy Shit, If I had the brain to make something like this using MATLAB.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

So we're not even talking about anime anymore, huh?


I am going to set up a doctor's appointment for Monday. How you like that?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2012)

So atlus e-mailed me this today.

[YOUTUBE]L-BErXHc7fs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Game of porns.

I hope that game has lots of titties.


----------



## Chaelius (May 11, 2012)

I hope you get to meet Carl Drogo in the game.


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2012)

I enjoyed that axe to the face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Remember in Game of Porns when that guy had the two whores doing anal?


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2012)

I'm at a good spot in Xenoblade and....



CrazyMoronX said:


> Remember in Game of Porns when that guy had the *two whores doing anal?*



...wait...what? What's show is this?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Game of Porns.

They didn't show everything, of course, it's only HBO. But they did get some good action on camera.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2012)

Eh, I don't care for HBO. Interest diminished. 


Anyways, Melia is so tsundere for Shulk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

You don't care for HBO so you refuse to watch a great TV series because it's on HBO.

Interesting.


That's like saying I don't like Japanese people so I'm never playing another RPG.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eh, I don't care for HBO. Interest diminished.
> 
> 
> *Anyways, Melia is so tsundere for Shulk*.


 yeah!! I like Melia a lot, all the characters have personality even Reyn which I hate...


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You don't care for HBO so you refuse to watch a great TV series because it's on HBO.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> ...


......that makes no fucking sense. 



Malvingt2 said:


> yeah!! I like Melia a lot, all the characters have personality even Reyn which I hate...



I like Reyn. I like all the characters to varying degrees. Sharla seems to take a backseat to the other characters though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> ......that makes no fucking sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Reyn. I like all the characters to varying degrees. Sharla seems to take a backseat to the other characters though.


 for now... wait for that awesome ride of her and her past...


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> for now... wait for that awesome ride of her and her past...



There is more to her past besides being raised by and fucking that fiance dude of hers or whatever?


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2012)

Sweet jesus Collapsed Hall

This Fucking Dungeon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> There is more to her past besides being raised by and fucking that fiance dude of hers or whatever?


 It gets more emotional and deeper.. Just wait


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2012)

Castiel: Evening Brothers and Sisters, why do you call upon me on this late hour?
Angela: B...brother?!
Castiel: Sophia? Is that you my lil Sophia?
Castiel: Oh sister it has been so long.
Castiel: But what is this about you? What is with the red hair and the ragged clothes and evil weapon?
Castiel: Sister are you possessed? Do you need me to call the archBishop?
Angela:... I'm not your sister.
Castiel: But then why did you call me brother?
Angela: Because you called me sister.
Castiel: ...
Frantz: Just ignore her.
Castiel: Lord grant me patience.
Castiel: Still child art thou  possessed?
Frantz: You can't possess yourself.


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2012)

Castiel: Ah, yes before you go. I require your assistance in a pressing matter.
Angela: Don't tell me you want me to be the High Priestess. I'm not ready!
Castiel: You, you're the devil.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eh, I don't care for HBO. Interest diminished.
> 
> 
> Anyways, Melia is so tsundere for Shulk.



Don't care for HBO? The channel that's put out arguably the best TV shows of all time? What?


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2012)

Esua

And not a single person was surprised.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2012)

Just partied with a level 43 and 38. As a level 22 I got some good shit in there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> The patch keeps getting stuck.



did you try patch 2 yet?


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2012)

Man we talking bout GoT now . Anyone see the last episode? I was glued to my seat the whole time. Got to see Tonk's titties.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Speaking of titties, I've been playing Robotrek.

It's actually pretty fun.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> did you try patch 2 yet?



Trying that now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2012)

Zen I got a question, you gain exp in pvp fights?


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Esura not caring about HBO shows?

Typical Esua

I bet he doesn't care about FX/Showtime or any other great cable network/series


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2012)

Patch got stuck at 20% on patch 2, looks like I can't play.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2012)

Who read FT chapter today?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2012)

I feel for Frantz, he has to handle the stupidity of Angela and Tude. Especially in this quest to make a cow lactate by singing a song. Hang in there Frantz.


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2012)

Carter quests

best quests


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Many times.



Well I'm sorry then.
Wouldn't it technically be possible to send the files to you so you could play?


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2012)

What you up to right now Esunig?


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What you up to right now Esunig?



What? Besides dealing with...._them_...?

Nothing, reading some stuff. I have to go to bed in a minute since I have to work like 10 or more hours tomorrow. My whole day is shot.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well I'm sorry then.
> Wouldn't it technically be possible to send the files to you so you could play?



Maybe, like on filesend or something.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Maybe, like on filesend or something.



Which patch did you get further on?
1 or 2?


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Okay I laughed


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2012)

seph



check


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (May 12, 2012)

Okay I think I solved the issue, hopefully this works.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2012)

Damn son, he's rape scary.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjuYi28JXbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (May 12, 2012)

Hooray, got the game all patched, now going to east server.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Hooray, got the game all patched, now going to east server.



ima log on now to.
btw name,and channel?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 12, 2012)

One sec, trying a bunch of names, most are taken.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 12, 2012)

Hey this game has voice acting pretty cool.

Name- Karitoru

Trying to set up my controls now, digging so far.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> One sec, trying a bunch of names, most are taken.



well when you get on try befriending metroidvania,Twosometime,and VictoryRanger


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol I just worked 12 hours. . Also I just got a motherfucking Desktop for FREE. and it is better than mine. LOL.



For free? The fuck?

Explain lee.


----------



## Esura (May 12, 2012)

Lee, didn't you get a promotion? That's expected.

I'm not a damn manager.


----------



## LMJ (May 12, 2012)

Nah, since I am the tech manager or whatnot, a guy came in to ..........nvm. Long story short, after we refunded his tech service, he had already gotten another computer, and he was foreign, some asian or summin. Dunno if he understood everything I was saying, but in the end, he told me to keep the pc or do w/e I want with it so I decided to take it home. All it needs is a new HDD and it is brand new. The one I got was 



Only thing I need to do is swap out my GFX card and I am set. Dumbass guy, but his lost is my gain.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 12, 2012)

Nice, you got a free computer so I'd say fuck it.

Gonna go play rusty hearts for an hour now.


----------



## Esura (May 12, 2012)

Hey Lee, how much you want for your old computer?

I got 200 on me.


----------



## Esura (May 12, 2012)

I will.

So you sellin? I need a new computer.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2012)

Resolve always wavers.


----------



## LMJ (May 12, 2012)

Speaking of which, I procrastinated, and still didn't pick up anything for mother's day. :3 What do I do?


----------



## Esura (May 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Speaking of which, I procrastinated, and still didn't pick up anything for mother's day. :3 What do I do?



Yous a bad son.

Get her some flowers and shit.

I got my mommy a cotton candy machine and a card. Spent about 100. Worth it for my dear ol mommy.


----------



## LMJ (May 12, 2012)

looooool A cotton candy machine eh? That is new. GJ man, giving your mom some cavities.


----------



## Esura (May 12, 2012)

I'm actually on NeoGAF doing my Xenoblade thing, since no one wants to talk about Xenoblade up in this bitch.

I'll do it tomorrow son.


----------



## LMJ (May 12, 2012)

Uh huh. I remember 2 weeks ago, when you said that you would do it on that following wed.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 13, 2012)

Played Rusty Hearts all last night, fun stuff.

Really enjoying Angela.


----------



## Esura (May 13, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day to ya CMX.


----------



## zenieth (May 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Played Rusty Hearts all last night, fun stuff.
> 
> Really enjoying Angela.



She's great

Gameplaywise and personality wise


----------



## LMJ (May 13, 2012)

Dat's so true. Happy Mother's Day, CMX .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 13, 2012)

Too bad CMX ain't online on weekends.


----------



## LMJ (May 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Too bad CMX ain't online on weekends.



Dat so true.

Crazymtf, how you liking Tera so far, from what you have played?


----------



## zenieth (May 13, 2012)

seph what'dya think of the story so far?


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dat so true.
> 
> Crazymtf, how you liking Tera so far, from what you have played?



Liking it a lot but feel picked it up at a bad time. I just have to many games I gotta play and beat so might stop playing till July when not to much to play and dig more time into it. Really enjoying it though, kickass game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2012)

So.......how are you guys?


----------



## zenieth (May 13, 2012)

get on the RH train Malv.


----------



## Esura (May 13, 2012)

This might as well be called the Rusty Hearts General Discussion thread...thread is boring now.

Why Xenoblade talk die down when I finally start playing it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> get on the RH train Malv.


Does that train have cookies?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> This might as well be called the Rusty Hearts General Discussion thread...thread is boring now.
> 
> *Why Xenoblade talk die down when I finally start playing it? *


 Just being busy with my jobs..I quit one of them today.. We can talk Xenoblade any time you want to...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Does that train have cookies?



Yea, so get on the train.


----------



## Esura (May 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Just being busy with my jobs..I quit one of them today.. We can talk Xenoblade any time you want to...



I'm going to wait til I finish it first before I talk too much with ya.

Aside from the stupid amounts of quest which are starting to become a goddamn chore, I'm really enjoying everything about Xenoblade. I did not anticipate this feeling at all. Going to Prison Island right now. Saw the new Mechon which is obviously Seven and Metal Face is obviously that one dude. They got the same damn voice actors but mechanized.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> This might as well be called the Rusty Hearts General Discussion thread...thread is boring now.
> 
> Why Xenoblade talk die down when I finally start playing it?



Rusty Hearts is fucking epic, don't know what you mean by boring discussion.

You just got bad timing and isn't there a Xenoblade thread too?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Does that train have cookies?


----------



## Esura (May 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Rusty Hearts is fucking epic, don't know what you mean by boring discussion.
> 
> You just got bad timing and isn't there a Xenoblade thread too?



Didn't say it wasn't epic but I know NOTHING of the game besides the artwork (due to the ads that was on this board and your set) and lines characters say because that's ALL anyone talks about. Where's the gameplay discussion and all that? How do it play? I don't give a damn about the dumb shit they say on there. I can't even get hyped for the game because lo and behold no one mentions anything interesting about it.

There is also a whole computer gaming section too so....so? But yeah I figure its a bad timing. Oh well, bed time. Working early....fuck.


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2012)

I'm certain I gave a nice long summary of the finer points in a thread

in the comp session

like two threads down from the top.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm certain I gave a nice long summary of the finer points in a thread
> 
> in the comp session
> 
> like two threads down from the top.


Never seen it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm certain I gave a nice long summary of the finer points in a thread
> 
> in the comp session
> 
> like two threads down from the top.



for starters, it's free


----------



## LMJ (May 14, 2012)

99% of all of my games were free to me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> 99% of all of my games were free to me.



I am the 99%.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> seph what'dya think of the story so far?



Castlevania and Devil May Cry, dialogue is entertaining for a free mmorpg, why is Elma so bitchy? 

Was surprised by the voice acted scenes, if only some of the scenes didn't bug out with spoken dialogue overlapping each other on my computer.

Glad when I finally finished the canals, was in there a bit too long.


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2012)

Elma's just a bit stressed

now Gina

Gina's a bitch


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2012)

*Fantasy Earth Possibly Collaborating With Legend of Heroes*



> Square Enix and Gamepot are holding a mysterious collaboration for MMO action RPG Fantasy Earth Zero. A  is making some players think of Falcom's Legend of Heroes series, but we'll have to wait until the 21st for specifics.


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzc1UHK-kXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2012)

Frantz: Hmmm, what's that?
Poison's husband: untranslatable junk
Frantz: Hmm he wants to take this letter and deliverit to poison.
Angela: I think he wants us to rip that letter in half and hit him.
PH: !!!
Frantz: Angela, that's definitely not what he said.
Angela: No, just look at him, he totally wants us to hit him.
Angela: In the face.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2012)

*Neptune V Dated for August 30*



> Dengeki PlayStation's latest mega feature on God Dimensional Game Neptune V reveals an August 30 release date for the game. Compile Heart had previously promised just Summer.
> 
> The magazine has a lengthy eight page feature this week. Compile Heart has been good about getting screens and details online quickly, so we'll hopefully get an update later this week or possibly next week.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vCL5-mzKNPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Best fucking shit ever Capcom. Bout fucking time.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 15, 2012)

Chrono Trigger.
/ends thread.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Chrono Trigger.
> /ends thread.


 one of the most overrated game of all time/thread


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> one of the most overrated game of all time/thread



Lolwut, I hope you've played and completed it saying that. 

It's been highly rated from Japan to US and Europe when released.

If Final Fantasy is the Empire, CT would be the a stronger version of the Rebellion.

I've tended to enjoy CT more than FF games over the years.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Lolwut, I hope you've played and completed it saying that.
> 
> It's been highly rated from Japan to US and Europe when released.
> 
> ...


 Yes I beat the game.. It is not even the best rpg in the Snes. Not in my top 15 or 20.. Good game not great.. I love the music tho..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 15, 2012)

What's your top 10 then?  Because it would be in my RPG top 10.

Secret of Mana and Breath of Fire games would be as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

speedyg said:


> What's your top 10 then?  Because it would be in my RPG top 10.
> 
> Secret of Mana and Breath of Fire games would be as well.



1-FFVI
2-Xenoblade Chronicles
3-The World Ends With You
4-Secret of Mana 2 "Seiken Densetsu 3"
5-Tales of Phantasia
6-Tales of Symphonia
7-Romancing Saga 3
8-Starts Ocean
9-Tactic Ogre
10-Terraningma

Xenoblade is so close to beat FFVI for the number 1 spot..


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2012)

Oh angela.

You make violence sound so appealing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Best fucking shit ever Capcom. Bout fucking time.


 It seem this is a damage control move because of DD on disc DLC. Now I have a reason not to get the game.. Thanks Capcom..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> 1-FFVI
> 2-Xenoblade Chronicles
> 3-The World Ends With You
> 4-Secret of Mana 2 "Seiken Densetsu 3"
> ...



No wonder. You're more of a modern gamer, I thought you'd bring out a Snes list.

A lot of games in your list I'm not aware of at all. 

Also no Legend of Zelda?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

speedyg said:


> No wonder. You're more of a modern gamer, I thought you'd bring out a Snes list.
> 
> A lot of games in your list I'm not aware of at all.
> 
> Also no Legend of Zelda?


 Snes list? I can do that but later on and LoZ?  if I put Zelda as a RPG, things will change in my list. I am not modern gamer tho.. I enjoyed the golden era of rpg in the snes/sega genesis.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Oh angela.
> 
> You make violence sound so appealing.



"Hell Yeah! Lets go bust some ghosts!"

That line there made her epic for me.


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2012)

Favorite RH character. If I didn't like Tude's playstyle so much she'd be my main rather than the sub.


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2012)

Castiel: You let a demon sword possess you?
Castiel: Aren't you worried about your immortal soul?
Angela: Silly Catholic Priest.
Angela: Gingers don't have souls.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Snes list? I can do that but later on and LoZ?  if I put Zelda as a RPG, things will change in my list. I am not modern gamer tho.. I enjoyed the golden era of rpg in the snes/sega genesis.



Fair enough, thats the era I enjoyed the most as well. Thats around the time I really enjoyed point and click on adventure games on the PClike Day of the Tentacle/Sam and Max/Grim Fandango/Broken Sword/Secret of Monkey Island series.

FF3 was a better game than FF6 imo tho.


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2012)

oh god guest villa

OH GOD OH GOD OH SHIT OH FUCK OH SHIT OH DAMN GOD FUCK FUCK DAMN DAMN FUCKING HELL


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]z6TyZucYUZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Game of Porns looks like it might be okay.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Game of Thrones' critic reviews are almost as low as Diablo III's user reviews.

Which is HEE-LARIOUS.

I can't stop laughing at the fact that many people can't even play the game thanks to the errors.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 15, 2012)

Can somone explain to me why (based on the TV series) is GOT so popular?

Why is it any different to all the past TV fantasy based RPG programs before?

I guess the game will do well of it.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Because of Arya Stark.

She's the only reason I really watch it. Well, her and Tyrion and Bronn.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 15, 2012)

^ 



There is something enticing about Rose Leslie I admit. I have a weakness women who are red-heads.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 15, 2012)

So Queen Elizabeth 1st potential then? Seems like an overdue request for strong female characters who aren't sexualized has been heeded in the West.

I might take a look.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

We need a new topic. So........



Discuss


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 15, 2012)

Zelda fan, so I expect the likes of Ocarina of Time to do well.

Chrono!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> We need a new topic. So........
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss



Megaman is too low
RE is too high
Metroid is too low
FFVI & Zelda are in the perfect spot 

no Xenoblade world in the list= invalid...


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2012)

I see SoTC I am satisfied.


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2012)

I'd replace FF6 with Ivalice, it's by far the most realized FF world


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'd replace FF6 with Ivalice, it's by far the most realized FF world


 really? I believe that they did pick the correct FF world for this..


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2012)

History
Personality
Culture?

yeah no, if any FF world has it, it's the Ivalice games. They world build like no other.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Ill agree with FFXII world being replaced by FFVI. Although, all that political BS . Guess that is what helps solidify that world a bit more because of it.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

I actually thought that Hyrule would be higher on list since it is IGN.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I actually thought that Hyrule would be higher on list since it is IGN.


 Actually I was expecting top 3 but it is perfect where it is imo.. My issue is no Xenoblade at all...  Resident Evil world meh too high. Silent Hill tho perfect spot guys? or too high?


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

What is the most recent game on that list they have?


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2012)

I laugh at RE even being on the list.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I laugh at RE even being on the list.


 I am a RE fan and I agree..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

@Lee

No idea >_< lol


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

FFVI and Fallout are downright laughable.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

wait, how is Fallout world laughable? Ain't the best world but I can see it on the top 50 worlds. Ya, it may be dark and dim, it is apocalyptic and such, but still.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Top 50 if it's a dull list but it's in the Top 10 right now for a world that's only just more and more and more of the same with unimpressive "factions" that mean little and with few redeeming qualities in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

You know Metroid at 24 is laughable. Easily top 10.. Planet Zebes ftw


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Anything else on that list - RE included - deserves to be higher than Fallout.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Anything else on that list - RE included - deserves to be higher than* Fallout*.


 you know that better than me.. yet to play Fallout so yeah..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 15, 2012)

zenieth said:


> History
> Personality
> Culture?
> 
> yeah no, if any FF world has it, it's the Ivalice games. They world build like no other.



The Ivalice games has Tactics and Vagrant Story therefore makes it awesome by default.

I mean seriously, while Tactics does have monsters, they're weren't exactly focused a lot. So when the whole Lucavi and other demons showed up, that made things interesting.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 15, 2012)

No Doom, Quake and Unreal is surprising seeing it made the likes of Halo and Half Life what it is today.

No Metal Gear Solid? Broken Sword? Day of the Tentacle? Breath of Fire?!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

I saw Metal Gear.. top 30 or 40 iirc.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

I don't think some people understand the purpose of the list.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

You still gonna day 1, DD, Krory? Or was that someone else that was gonna do that. Mal+?


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Indeed I am.

My pre-order has been paid-off since the first and I'm entering the daily contests to win the still-technically-unannounced DLC.

I'm still trying to perfect my characters but I think I'm going to forego wholly original characters and stick with my Arya Stark recreation with a Gendry Pawn (though after seeing the perfection that was the Avengers movie, I'm tempted for a Black Widow and Hawkeye combo).


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Indeed I am.
> 
> My pre-order has been paid-off since the first and I'm entering the daily contests to win the still-technically-unannounced DLC.
> 
> I'm still trying to perfect my characters but I think I'm going to forego wholly original characters and stick with my Arya Stark recreation with a Gendry Pawn *(though after seeing the perfection that was the Avengers movie,* I'm tempted for a Black Widow and Hawkeye combo).



Not sure if trolling.


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2012)

I'm also getting DD on day one as well, already paid off my preorder.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Not sure if trolling.



Not sure if trolling.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Not sure if trolling.



He's not bullshitting. Even my cousin said it as much.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Krory is always so critical bout shit. I am surprised he said that. . I thought the movie was amazing, and the theaters are glad they got 30 bucks from my pockets.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not joking.

I thought it would be a great movie at best and I still was not sold on Ruffalo as Banner/The Hulk (everyone else I was okay with having already seen Thor, Iron Man and Iron Man 2, and Captain America).

But my brother and I walked out of there (the first time in three years we've been to the movie theater) and we both honestly could not think of a moment in the movie we did NOT enjoy. The third act climax was easily the best part in any movie ever made. This movie basically did to me for comic book movies what Shin Angyo Onshi did to me for manga.

And The Hulk ended up easily being the best part of the movie, having two of the funniest scenes and Mark Ruffalo as Banner had one of the scenes I wanted to cheer the loudest.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Hulk was teh star of the show, hands down. I loved the 3rd act as well. I jizzed when Iron Man came down and killed dat ass on ground with Cap and he then used his beams to reflect off of cap's shield. That shit was golden. It the funny parts in the movie, the lines and such were actually funny. Not stupid funny. Was weird, was genuinely laughing at some parts cuz it was ACTUALLY funny. Also, that Stark was being himself .


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Hulk's two moments were great. Actually, three moments. When Captain America was like "Hulk: Smash!" and the Hulk got that huge grin. 

Then of course Hulk punching Thor across the room after taking down a Leviathan and chuckling afterwards.

AND when Loki goes off on his tirade against the Hulk, then the Hulk beats him around like a rag doll... stops... then does it again, leaving Loki embedded in the ground as he walks away. "Puny God." And Loki whimpering as Hulk leaves. 

AND... when the Hulk catches Stark and they see he's dead/unconscious... my brother and I thought Thor would use lightning to try and start up the suit and arc reactor again... but then the Hulk just roars and Stark's eyes fly open. 

So many great moments. I laughed so hard when Nick Fury made a crack about Loki turning people into flying monkeys and Thor was like, "Flying monkeys?" and Captain America was like, "I get that one! I get it."

Agent Coulson was so awesome, too. Hawkeye turned into a major badass (I'm a Jeremy Renner fan so I had high hopes for him going in) and he and Black Widow had some great moments together. I liked the, "You and I remember Budapest very differently" line.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Those were all hilarious but I think the biggest moment, the Crowning Moment of Awesome, that'll always stick with me is when Bruce Banner reveals his "secret."


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

The whole movie was beast, I was trying to find flaws, but it was fucking hard. Dat part when Hulk grabbed the guy who was evac from the jet was funny as fuck. Didn't expect that to happy. And dat playboy Stark had some slick lines. I still dont get, HOW THE FUCK, Cap took a full on blast from Thor's hammer. I felt liek Thor was handicapped in this movie. He is on a whole another league than the others, well maybe not Hulk. But him getting hurt from Iron Man....


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Also, wtf Thor should be stupid strong. And yet Hulk punches one of those big ass snakes and takes one down with a hit. Why the fuck couldn't Thor take one down that easily? Also, LOL @ Loki thinking he could fist fight with Thor. Dumbass.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

That seems pretty accurate to what the C-Shield's properties were, being a combination of adamantium alloy and vibranium and was capable of absorbing any and all kinetic energy without afflicting Rogers' body in any way. That's the way the shield has always been. It's been called "indestructible" for decades for a reason.  The use it had in the movie is exactly what it was made for.

And in all fairness the moment Iron Man was actually ABLE to hurt Thor was because Thor had accidentally charged the capacity of the suit's capabilities to 400%. And it was hardly "hurting" him. But other than Hulk, Thor still did the most out of all of them.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Also, it has been canonically stated that Hulk's strength is actually immeasurable - he's fought Thor in the comics, and won, he's been able to lift Mjolnir and even able to break it. Some of Hulk's feats of strength include ripping up an entire mountain, breaking Onslaught's armor (which is thought to be completely indestructible), holding a planet together as it cracked apart, owned Gladiator (who is also at least on Thor's power level), and is capable of breaking Wolverine's adamantium having snapped his claws then ripping Wolverine - adamantium spine included - in half.

The Hulk is essentially broken. That's why in recent comics when Deadpool is trying to kill himself, he tries to get the Hulk to do it because the Hulk can do anything he fucking wants because HE IS THE HULK.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

I know Hulk, and I am ok with that. I know how powerful and broken Hulk can be. But when Thor was fighting against Iron Man, he should have been able to damage him at all, cept for maybe that 400% thing. Also, even if Cap's shield could withstand the damage, the impact of it on Cap's body from being pushed down on, should have destroyed his body.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Except as I just said, the shield was designed to absorb the kinetic energy without affecting Rogers' body. That's the entire point of the shield.

And if you know how broken the Hulk can be it'd be stupid to ask why Thor can't do what the Hulk does (take down one of the Leviathans in a single punch).


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Is anyone playing Xenoblade in this bitch at ALL!?


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Ya, that is what I am talking bout. They aren't gonna show Hulk at his prime, being a planet buster or w/e in this movie. But at the same time. Thor should have been able to one shot the leviathan with his strength. Although.....he did AoE those motherfuckers with lightning. A sizeable feat in the movie nonetheless.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Is anyone playing Xenoblade in this bitch at ALL!?



Was, but I quit a couple days ago. Might start it up tomorrow.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

I'm getting raped in Sword Valley at level 46...with no money to buy better gear, and I have no anti Mechon shit so I have to have Shulk in my damn party for Enchant. I hate having him in my party cause he gathers aggro like no other and takes damage like a ho bitch.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Interesting combo of words there. "Ho Bitch" Nice. 

Esunig, ever heard of a show called Meet the Browns?


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, but I don't like that as much as House of Payne.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Well ofc, but he came into our store today. .

He came to buy.............a printer. Lawlz.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Only one week left until DD.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well ofc, but he came into our store today. .
> 
> He came to buy.............a printer. Lawlz.



Wait...what?


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

For some reason, i thought the chick in the sig was Maisie Williams.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

David Mann, or Mr. Brown came into our store today.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> For some reason, i thought the chick in the sig was Maisie Williams.



You mean the gif?

If so, that is her.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Yah, meant the gif. But dat is sick. She is sick. Guess you can't judge a book by its' cover.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Who is Maisie Williams?


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Oh fuck, forgot you don't watch Game of Thrones. That is something to add to your backlog Esu, do it.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yah, meant the gif. But dat is sick. She is sick. Guess you can't judge a book by its' cover.



She was a dancer prior to landing the role as Arya Stark. Ballet, tap, street, and freestyle dancing as well as trampolining and gymanstics.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Oh, I have no intentions of watching Games of Throne. Don't want to watch it for some reason.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh, I have no intentions of watching Games of Throne. Don't want to watch it for some reason.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also, it has been canonically stated that Hulk's strength is actually immeasurable - he's fought Thor in the comics, and won, he's been able to lift Mjolnir and even able to break it. Some of Hulk's feats of strength include ripping up an entire mountain, breaking Onslaught's armor (which is thought to be completely indestructible), holding a planet together as it cracked apart, owned Gladiator (who is also at least on Thor's power level), and is capable of breaking Wolverine's adamantium having snapped his claws then ripping Wolverine - adamantium spine included - in half.
> 
> The Hulk is essentially broken. That's why in recent comics when Deadpool is trying to kill himself, he tries to get the Hulk to do it because the Hulk can do anything he fucking wants because HE IS THE HULK.



Hulk taking a beating from a Skyfather tier character (Zeus).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh, I have no intentions of watching Games of Throne. Don't want to watch it for some reason.



Wonder why.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Great reason Esu.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

Game of Thrones would be perfect for Esu.

All the worthwhile females are underage.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

I do have a lot to watch ya know. K-On! Season 2, Madoka, catch up on Fate/ZERO, rewatch Last Dragon cause I have to...HAVE too. I got the glow.

Hell, after Xenoblade I'm going to play Katawa Shoujo on my new laptop so...no GoT for me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> So...never?
> 
> At this point, my backlog of animes and games and hentais are so huge due to work I don't even care at this point. I'll just play or watch whatever tickles the fancy atm.




You know what I mean.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Do anyone got any tips for me on getting through Sword Valley in Xenoblade?


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Hey, spoiler tag this shit for me crazymtf or Krory, but 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Theon actually burn those children? Were they the real children? And if so, what happened to Tonks?


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

In the books Arya has killed at least eight to eleven people already.

Though the show is going in a different direction. Probably something less abyssal since there is only hope and despair in Arya's future at this point. They've replaced most of her desires of murder with conversations with Tywin.

And Jon isn't that interesting in the show because Kit Harrington's acting is overshadowed by basically everyone - Samwell is a more entertaining character most of the time and now Ygritte is more entertaining with her bland, vulgar flirtations.

And Robb is hardly a reason to read anymore since he died. Just like Ned at the start. Though Robb probably does have one of the best deaths.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

answer my question Krory.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No. It's not them. Unless the show goes that far off, which it already has.

In the books Osha (Tonks) goes one way with Rickon while Bran and Hodor go elsewhere.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Oh fuck ya, better not


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> In the books Arya has killed at least eight to eleven people already.
> 
> Though the show is going in a different direction. Probably something less abyssal since there is only hope and despair in Arya's future at this point. They've replaced most of her desires of murder with conversations with Tywin.
> 
> ...



Fool Spoil alert. That death scene is one of the best fucking scenes in the entire series....

Even so my point is watching the show, not reading the books. The books are amazing for most part (Didn't like book 2, love season 2 though) and there's just to many reasons to watch the show then just "Arya and Tyrion" they they add to the overall show 

As for Jon's acting, it's not amazing but hardly bad. It's just there, his scenes in book 3/season 3 are amazing though, some of the most fun. And the actress they got for that little red head is perfect, she's gonna be a lot of fun


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

I didn't say Kit was a _bad_ actor.

Just lackluster.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)




----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> I didn't say Kit was a _bad_ actor.
> 
> Just lackluster.



Well let's be fair, his character isn't all that interesting till book 3


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

What Jon Snow needs until then is the good characters to bounce off of. His interactions with the siblings in the beginning were great, particularly the scene giving Arya Needle. And all of his scenes with Tyrion were excellent.

I hope Maisie gets the Emmy nomination she was put forward for by HBO... but she has a lot of competition from HBO alone. Particularly Lena Headley. Though Michelle Fairley, Emilia Clarke, and Sophie Turner are all also competing with her so she probably doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_JT4xiAV_A0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'd replace FF6 with Ivalice, it's by far the most realized FF world



I have to agree, Ivalice is by far the best and most fleshed out world.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Do anyone got any tips for me on getting through Sword Valley in Xenoblade?


what is the problem? have to be care full with the high level machines..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm getting raped in Sword Valley at level 46...with no money to buy better gear, and I have no anti Mechon shit so I have to have Shulk in my damn party for Enchant. I hate having him in my party cause he gathers aggro like no other and takes damage like a ho bitch.


 ok this is a fucking problem.. no money at all?


----------



## Chaelius (May 16, 2012)

Who has played Resonance of Fate? Is it worth playing?


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> ok this is a fucking problem.. no money at all?


Well, that was hyperbole. I have money but not enough to buy this new armor that greatly improves my shit. I'm still using Makna and Panther armor. I had a large sum of money but I used it all on skill unlocks.



Chaelius said:


> Who has played Resonance of Fate? Is it worth playing?



I don't care for RoF, but you may like it. Has a really convoluted battle system though.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Who has played Resonance of Fate? Is it worth playing?



It's really fun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]osO-0bSt5SY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaelius (May 16, 2012)

Whelp, just amazoned RoF and ICO+SotC Collection.

I was thinking of pre-ordering DD but I'm just not that into it, I might buy it in the summer if I have nothing else to do, it will probably be around 10-20? by then too.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

That collection was the first time I played those games and those games just blew my balls off vigorously without teeth with an awesome gaming experience. Love me some Ico.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2012)

I still need to finish the Ico & SotC Collection. I didn't touch Ico and I only got to around the 10th-ish Colossus in SotC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Esura Monolith Soft is behind Project X Zone.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2012)

Bundle stuff about KH3D as well.



> Square Enix has announced the 10th Anniversary Mark of Mastery Bundle it will include:
> 
> -KH3D Game
> -A set of 5 AR cards (same as pre-order bonus but with Frootz Cats and Kab Kannon)
> ...


----------



## Chaelius (May 16, 2012)

I only played a bit of KH1, I thought about getting into it because I have a couple of friends who love KH but there's just so many games spread around on different devices, if they make like an HD collection with the major titles(KH1+2FM, BbS and KH3D I think those are the most important ones) I'd be all over it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Esura Monolith Soft is behind Project X Zone.



Well of course, they made the first game.

Strange they didn't bring back Reiji and Xiaomu though, I'll take Sanger over them any day though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Well of course, they made the first game.
> 
> Strange they didn't bring back Reiji and Xiaomu though, I'll take Sanger over them any day though.


 But remember they are a first party Nintendo company now so is a shocker when the first game came out they were own by Namco by 65% iirc...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> But remember they are a first party Nintendo company now so is a shocker when the first game came out they were own by Namco by 65% iirc...



Well ever since Marvel vs Capcom 3 happened, I believe anything can come out at this point.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

I want Xenoblade characters in Project X Zone.. Fiora vs Kos-Mos!!


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

That's cool and all but Project X Zone will never come out here....so yeah....

And that KH 3D collector edition thing is bought...bought before they even print the copies. Car gotta wait for a bit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> *That's cool and all but Project X Zone will never come out here....so yeah....*
> 
> And that KH 3D collector edition thing is bought...bought before they even print the copies. Car gotta wait for a bit.


 Nintendo first party company behind the game... yeah the game has a great chance now...80% imo.. and if Xenoblade characters are in 95%


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> That's cool and all but Project X Zone will never come out here....so yeah....



Indeed, first day import. 

or maybe should wait till fan translation, dunno shrug.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo first party company behind the game...* yeah the game has a great chance now...80% imo.. and if Xenoblade characters are in 95%


I will still remain skeptical. It took a fucking large scale fan campaign to get NoA to even bring over Xenoblade. Although, if they want the 3DS to pick up here they should attempt to get more games on it over here though.



Sephiroth said:


> Indeed, first day import.
> 
> or maybe should wait till fan translation, dunno shrug.



No you wont, unless you have a JPN 3DS. 3DS is region locked, which is fucking KILLING ME! I want to play Senran Kagura so BAD!


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> That's cool and all but Project X Zone will never come out here....so yeah....
> 
> And that KH 3D collector edition thing is bought...bought before they even print the copies. Car gotta wait for a bit.



Breaking that resolve so soon eh?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Oh wow Vita new low today in Japan.. PSV 6,340


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Breaking that resolve so soon eh?



For KH and Pokemon? Abso-fucking-lutely.

Thinking about putting about 10% of my pay in savings per week til income tax, then just head down to this dealer my bro is cool with and get this used car.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh wow Vita new low today in Japan.. PSV 6,340



Wait, what? That cheap for a vita.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Sucks that Vita isn't picking up right now. It will though once it gets a killer app the Japanese will fuck their sisters for like they did for MH.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> Wait, what? That cheap for a vita.



Vita sells from last week..


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

BITCH FUCK!! I got raped again in Sword Valley. Fuck...fuckity fucking fuck!

And no quests are giving me experience anymore...just fucking money. I was getting EXP like crazy earlier.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Vita sells from last week..



Oh my bad, I thought you meant price for it, not how many sold.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> For KH and Pokemon? Abso-fucking-lutely.
> 
> Thinking about putting about 10% of my pay in savings per week til income tax, then just head down to this dealer my bro is cool with and get this used car.



You need to know how to look for deals like i did. I just bought a badass car for 1200. Ofc I found a company to finance it for me, so I only have to pay 200 a month, til i pay it off. But I am paying the company 400 a month so ama pay it off in 3 months.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> BITCH FUCK!! I got raped again in Sword Valley. Fuck...fuckity fucking fuck!
> 
> And no quests are giving me experience anymore...just fucking money. I was getting EXP like crazy earlier.



tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Ah, you can play some roms off that bitch? Coolness.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Gameplay details bout Project X Zone.

Furthermore, new characters have been revealed! They are *Chun-li* (), *Morrigan Aensland* (Darkstalkers), *Nanbu Kaguya* and *Haken* (), *Bruno* (Dynamite Deka), *Erica* and *Gemini* (Sakura Wars), and *Valkyrie* (Valkyrie no Bouken).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

Does no one look at the Project X thread? I posted that already in there.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Ya but this is the FFA thread. And most other threads in GD don't matta. Cept if I see a KHIII thread.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> Does no one look at the Project X thread? I posted that already in there.



Lee hardly move from this thread..


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2012)

> Nanbu Kaguya and Haken



Recycled sprites ftw I suppose.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Lee hardly move from this thread..



Hey, I am loyal to some threads. Like this, FF thread....CAG Thread (Loyal as fuck in that thread), Glee, Kdrama thread, Toonami, etc. Everything else is just icing on teh cake.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2012)

For some reason I'm skeptical of that 3DS hack thing.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> For some reason I'm skeptical of that 3DS hack thing.



Edit:
Actually ignore that, it's fake.

I don't have a 3DS yet, so I don't know what actually works, but will find something for you.

Will look farther into roms like I did for my hacked DS.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2012)

Hm, I may try this out later on. If it actually is tried and true, it's time to go hardcore on MH3G.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hm, I may try this out later on. *If it actually is tried and true, it's time to go hardcore on MH3G*.


 Let me know if that works..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

*Retailer Claims High Persona 4 The Golden Pre-orders*



> PlayStation Vita may have its biggest software release yet with Persona 4 The Golden. We've been hearing reports from a few retailers of strong pre-orders for the game. Now one major retailer is making an even bolder claim.
> 
> Taketo Matsuo, merchandizer at Tsutaya, which runs 500 game shops throughout Japan, says in  that customer pre-orders for The Golden have already more than doubled pre-orders for the PS2 version of Persona 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

Since some people are into it in this thread I'll post it.

*Adult Swim Brings Back Toonami Block Starting on May 26 (Updated)*



> Adult Swim, the cable and satellite network that is paired with Cartoon Network, revealed on Wednesday that it will bring back its Toonami programming block starting on Saturday, May 26. The network has not yet announced its lineup for the new block.
> 
> The company had asked its Twitter followers in April if they would want the block back. Cartoon Network temporarily brought back Toonami on April Fool's Day, with reruns of such anime as Dragon Ball Z, Mobile Suit Gundam Wing, Tenchi Muyo!, Outlaw Star, Blue Submarine No. 6, Trigun, and more. The marathon had even included newly produced bumper videos of Toonami's mascot T.O.M.
> 
> ...


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Was just bout to post that.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Cave Jansen (May 16, 2012)

Anyone's playing Akai Katana Shin?


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

/sigh. Alright, what's done is done. You dug your own grave.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Link me th eone you got.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Link me th eone you got.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> I got a Toshiba as well, built in mic and webcam.



I have all that too, plus HDMI port.

There was this Toshiba that was twice as big as the one I got but smaller screen for some reason, no HDMI port, less HDD space, and slightly less ram. But it was Intel though. Screen didn't look as crisp as the HP one I got either.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

*Sony Register Domain For ?Forsaken Souls? In North America*



> Sony Computer Entertainment America have registered a domain for ForsakenSoulsTheGame.com, reports Super Annuation. The record for the domain was created on May 11th. Could this perhaps be a localized title for Keiji Inafune?s Soul Sacrifice on the PlayStation Vita?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKQR-oZSzLk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0UwT9ALEZ4&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

P2: EP gameplay trailer

[YOUTUBE]kOnBx9BzQEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (May 16, 2012)

just looks like they used quick battle.


----------



## zenieth (May 16, 2012)

Far more P2 relevant

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42ixfkk5ZLw&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Where is my Fury style Pikachu?


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

Needs more Hawkeye.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2012)

Damn 3DS Hack thing has a password on it and you need to fill one of those stupid offers to get it.

Probably fake like I initially thought.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)

Black widow pikachu.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Esura (May 17, 2012)

Eh, Rusty Hearts is alright. Not finding it all as fun as I thought it would be though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 17, 2012)

You'll stick with it though, right? RIGHT?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 17, 2012)

Haven't played Eternal Punishment yet, which is better between the two Persona 2s?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> You'll stick with it though, right? RIGHT?



It's Esua, 





























he won't.


----------



## zenieth (May 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Haven't played Eternal Punishment yet, which is better between the two Persona 2s?



from a technical perspective EP.

Story they're even

I prefer IS's characters though.

so they're pretty much equal in my eyes and it's a matter of what you prefer, more game stuff, EP and more Character development IS.

edit: Also P2's the cover of this Month's Dengeki Playstation


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)

Dat cover.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Haven't played Eternal Punishment yet, which is better between the two Persona 2s?



EP is my favorite between the two. Hell, it's what got me into Persona in the first place back in the day. So fucking difficult this game.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2012)

I have just started playing FFXIII. :3 I might buy XIII-2 if I end up really liking XIII, considering it's only $30 brand new now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I have just started playing FFXIII. :3 I might buy XIII-2 if I end up really liking XIII, considering it's only $30 brand new now.



I want to punch you.. lol


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2012)

Why Malvin?


----------



## Chaelius (May 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I have just started playing FFXIII. :3 I might buy XIII-2 if I end up really liking XIII, considering it's only $30 brand new now.



You can get it for , not sure where you live so you might have to pay some delivery fees but it's still a lot cheaper than $30.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Why Malvin?


 Life............


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> You can get it for , not sure where you live so you might have to pay some delivery fees but it's still a lot cheaper than $30.



I live in Amurrica.  I saw it for $30 brand new at Gamestop, I hadn't looked anywhere else yet.



Malvingt2 said:


> Life............



Do not hurt me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 18, 2012)

Where are you in XIII?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Where are you in XIII?



Hell he's in hell.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 18, 2012)

FFXIII Hell is just ultra-linear torture. Oh sure, eternal disembowelment followed by being flayed and having hot pokes jammed in your eyes sounds horrific at first but it's all just so repetitive and unimaginatively designed that you're yawning and begging for more after a few hours.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2012)

I'm still in the very first area of the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2012)

At least the game is pretty.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 18, 2012)

And well voice-acted for the most part.

Also some good music here and there.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2012)

Indeed it is. The last mainstream FF game I played was X, so it's definitely a big jump for me.  

Also, from the first moment I heard Lightning, I could tell she was probably gonna be a huuuuuge bitch.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 18, 2012)

Yep, she done got that bitch voice. Also bitch face. 

Now if only she had a bitchin' ass I might have liked her.

I'm interested to see your views on Snow, Hope and Vanille since they are inevitably the charactrs people really like or really hate.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 18, 2012)

Also you should probably play FF12 after this. It's a much better game.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2012)

I might give FFXII a shot eventually.  And I will let you know what I think when I get the characters, though I do like Sazh so far. He has a fucking Chocobo in his afro.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Indeed it is. The last mainstream FF game I played was X, so it's definitely a big jump for me.
> 
> Also, from the first moment I heard Lightning, I could tell she was probably gonna be a huuuuuge bitch.



A dumb bitch at that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2012)

A boring one. 

Even Squall had more personality.

Her sister being the complete opposite of that (thankfully).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rnOf4S31ZyU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (May 18, 2012)

I remember looking out for that game when it was announced.

Did it ever get localized?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I remember looking out for that game when it was announced.
> 
> Did it ever get localized?


----------



## LMJ (May 18, 2012)

Did you get a name change?


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2012)

Lightning is such a cunt, it's almost disgusting how much so.

I'm very much enjoying the other characters, but Lightning just makes me want to punch her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I remember looking out for that game when it was announced.
> 
> Did it ever get localized?



Just found out about it myself.
Looks good visually and I have heard good things about it.


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2012)

Info on the the Tatsuya Scenario.

It's not separate and apart like The answer or automatically there like the theater quest.

Tatsuya's scenario comes in episodes triggered in the velvet room after certain important situations in EP.

If you start with the default rather than import data. Then tatsuya is going to struggle, very much.

Tatsuya is alone.

Apparently one of the bosses is a giant octopus that doesn't know how to stay dead.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]rnOf4S31ZyU[/YOUTUBE]



Ah cheap first-person battles, disappointment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Ah cheap first-person battles, disappointment.



Well it's not the worst.
More surprised it ended up that well.
Who developed this game...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 20, 2012)

So I'm watching a Let's Play and the guys commented on robots being made to look like littel girls which made it "okay" to be dirty with them.  They then said that was basically Hyperdimensional Neptunia.

Then Wiki says the game is senseless and sexist. 

It's interesting wen the Japan stereotyping is actually correct.


----------



## Esura (May 20, 2012)

What videogame hasn't been sexist as of late? 

Nothing wrong with a little bit of senselessness.


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2012)

I'm on Chapter 3 in FFXIII, at Lake Bresha. But I've been distracted by Diablo III and haven't continued.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 20, 2012)

That's good. Just stay distracted until the FFXIII disk melts or disappears or something and you'll be golden.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 20, 2012)

The real tragedy is I went in expecting to really like XIII. I even had plans to go and get FFXIII-2 as soon as I beat XIII.

I guess a positive attitude just isn't enough sometimes.


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2012)

I went in expecting to hate FFXIII, so I've been pleasantly surprised so far, as the only thing I don't like about the game so far is Lightning being a mega cunt. I'm planning on getting XIII-2 once it drops down to $20. It's temporarily been dropped down to $30 for a limited time, but I don't feel like adding more games to my already extensive backlog just because it's cheaper than usual.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I went in expecting to hate FFXIII, so I've been pleasantly surprised so far, as the only thing I don't like about the game so far is Lightning being a mega cunt. I'm planning on getting XIII-2 once it drops down to $20. It's temporarily been dropped down to $30 for a limited time, but I don't feel like adding more games to my already extensive backlog just because it's cheaper than usual.


 wtf? you better have a good reason on why you are not playing Xenoblade... or else..


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2012)

Diablo III.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2012)

I went in expecting to like Lightning, sadly that was not so.

Don't blame ya on the Diablo III thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Diablo III.


 screw that game...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I went in expecting to hate FFXIII, so I've been pleasantly surprised so far, as the only thing I don't like about the game so far is Lightning being a mega cunt.



You know that was pretty much my opinion of the game for a while. I didn't  care for the formula of nonstop action in which you didn't have any time to just relax and enjoy the world but the only thing I hated was Lightning. I enjoyed the rest of the cast and the music and all that.

Bizarrely, it's the second half of the game I hate. That's when you finally got more control of your party and could explore and all that but it all came with a few other changes that I hated.

By the final chapter I wanted it all to be over. Here's hoping you have more fun than I did.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 20, 2012)

I'm just doing it for the achievements. or will be...if i can stomach it again...


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2012)

So checked out the end of tatsuya's scenario

welp...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2012)

Lemme guess, shit happens to characters Tatsuya meets.


----------



## Fran (May 21, 2012)

hey guys

i'm new to the whole smartphone thing (2 days new!) 

are there any good j-rpgs for the android smartphone? any party-orientated ones will be awesome.


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Lemme guess, shit happens to characters Tatsuya meets.



welp...**


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 21, 2012)

Atelier Ayesha gameplay trailer.

[YOUTUBE]ww_ta1ewABQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

People still play RPGs? 

Don't you know that FPS is the future?


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2012)

Shut up, old man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

It is because I am old that you should take heed. Stay a while, and listen.

Wisdom, my boy. Wisdom.


----------



## LMJ (May 21, 2012)

I had to service this ho that had a confederate flag hat on her head last week in a store full of black people.


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It is because I am old that you should take heed. Stay a while, and listen.
> 
> Wisdom, my boy. Wisdom.



Wisdom should be heeded

too bad you're senile.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> welp...**



How did I figure as much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Wisdom should be heeded
> 
> too bad you're senile.



That's not what your mother said when I remembered to call her out name correctly while plowing her.


----------



## LMJ (May 21, 2012)

Announcement of the new Tales of game. 



> Namco Bandai Games had begun streaming the a 30-second teaser for the new “”  that will be revealed this June 2nd. This will be the 14th game in the series.
> 
> The teaser features the long history of the franchise from 1995's Tales  of Phantasia to 2011's Tales of Xillia. The upcoming “Tales of” RPG  carries the tagline, “_*Are you prepared to destroy the world for a girl?*_”


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2012)

Tatsuya's scenario.

SMT: HP Lovecraft a story.














CrazyMoronX said:


> That's not what your mother said when I remembered to call her out name correctly while plowing her.



oh old man, you're really losing. Thinking I care about momma jokes. I bet you still think 5 cents can buy you a soda.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Tatsuya's scenario.
> 
> SMT: HP Lovecraft a story.
> 
> ...



Soon all the Elder & Outer Gods will be in the series.


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2012)

Cthulu's the second to last boss.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Cthulu's the second to last boss.



In a game that was already difficult as shit.

Fuck me...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 21, 2012)

I would destroy the world for a girl.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I would destroy the world for a girl.



What a waste of resources.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2012)

I'd destroy a girl for the world.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2012)

I'd destroy a girl for a world full of girls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Tatsuya's scenario.
> 
> SMT: HP Lovecraft a story.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't know, since only fat people drink that stuff.


----------



## zenieth (May 22, 2012)

began fate/extra

poor prologue MC


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 22, 2012)

Need to finish FE- Caster. Ben too busy with Chaos Head, Narc2 and Tokimoki Memorial...which one is the first Narc? It comes with two- white screen and a blue oine.


----------



## zenieth (May 22, 2012)

I think I'll give Archer a Canon stat build.


----------



## zenieth (May 22, 2012)

Can't believe I'm saying this, but the encounter rate in Fate/Extra is too low.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2012)

Where you at now?


----------



## LMJ (May 22, 2012)

Dat P4 sig. . Fucking Chie. Lol, since Mura and Esu got Skype, they haven't been in the threads that much anymore.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2012)

still week one

preparing to kick Shinji's ass left right and center.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2012)

That's why. The more you get into the weeks, the more monster you encounter. Mainly b/c the areas you go to are bigger per week.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dat P4 sig. . Fucking Chie. Lol, since Mura and Esu got Skype, they haven't been in the threads that much anymore.



Been playing XIII-2 as well so no time to be up in here much.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2012)

I'm just bored of this forum.

Also, work and Xenoblade.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2012)

There's nothing interesting happening on here.

I might become more active once I get my new JRPG next month. Can't tell you guys what it is though. I might not even get it anyway  - depends on how much money i can blow.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2012)

Still playing Final Fantasy XIII, I'm actually really liking it now that Lightning stopped being a cunt to everyone and Hope got over his angst and vengeance. Sure, it's completely linear, but I'm focusing on beating the game anyway, and I heard the side stuff really wasn't worth it, but I guess whether it's worth it or not depends on who you're asking. But yeah, really enjoying it. I saved and stopped last night after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the stuff with Sazh and Vanille in Nautilus, and Sazh supposedly shoots himself in the head and whatnot.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2012)

Francis Drake went out like a boss..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm just bored of this forum.
> 
> Also, work and Xenoblade.



I'm bored of it, too. 


Let's form a club.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Still playing Final Fantasy XIII, I'm actually really liking it now that Lightning stopped being a cunt to everyone and Hope got over his angst and vengeance. Sure, it's completely linear, but I'm focusing on beating the game anyway, and I heard the side stuff really wasn't worth it, but I guess whether it's worth it or not depends on who you're asking. But yeah, really enjoying it. I saved and stopped last night after
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Those fucking' Eidolon fights. Eidolosn are useless anyway but the stupid gimmick fights ensured I'd never use them. I was stuck on Sazh's eidolon for ages.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Still playing Final Fantasy XIII, I'm actually really liking it now that Lightning stopped being a cunt to everyone and Hope got over his angst and vengeance. Sure, it's completely linear, but I'm focusing on beating the game anyway, and I heard the side stuff really wasn't worth it, but I guess whether it's worth it or not depends on who you're asking. But yeah, really enjoying it. I saved and stopped last night after
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...






zenieth said:


> Francis Drake went out like a boss..


While Shinji went out like a little bitch he is.

Yeah he is a kid but he now learned a life lesson.....



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm bored of it, too.
> 
> 
> Let's form a club.



Sure! Esura and CMX Do America!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> While Shinji went out like a little bitch he is.
> 
> Yeah he is a kid but he now learned a life lesson.....
> 
> ...


 wait!! not on my watch..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WrECyxaWEwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2012)

I'm not going to even watch it. It looks like it would be exactly what I think.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]WrECyxaWEwE[/YOUTUBE]


 what a great video I agreed to a lot of stuff in it.. when he says 3 he means 6 correct? and yes Xenoblade is different. It is a gem from a fatigue genre.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Those fucking' Eidolon fights. Eidolosn are useless anyway but the stupid gimmick fights ensured I'd never use them. I was stuck on Sazh's eidolon for ages.



The first time I ran out of time, so during the second attempt I used a Aegisol before the fight and had both Sazh and Vanille as Ravagers. I gave Sazh the Doctor's Code (fully upgraded) accessory, so whenever my health got low I would use a Potion to restore both of them for 300 HP. So it was pretty much fling magic like crazy, use a Potion, fling magic like crazy, use a Potion, and so on until I finally filled the gauge.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm not going to even watch it. It looks like it would be exactly what I think.



The comments


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2012)

Exactly what I thought when XIII will now become the poster boy of all current JRPGs, fuck Valkyria Chronicles, Dark Souls, Tales of, and Xenoblade, everyone is too stuck on XIII.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The comments


 lmao @ the comments lol.. why are people mad? they didn't say anything wrong, just reality of the series and genre..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Exactly what I thought when XIII will now become the poster boy of all current JRPGs, fuck *Valkyria Chronicles*, Dark Souls, Tales of, and Xenoblade, everyone is too stuck on XIII.


 I have to play that game. I have to make time for it..


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2012)

Ok I watched it...and its EXACTLY what I expected. So JRPGs are on a decline and they mostly only mention SquareEnix to make this point? The fuck? And they used Mass Effect as an example of good western RPG? Ugh...

And these topics aren't complete without the mention of androgynous characters!

Once again, people aren't knowing what they are talking about...or rather the guy on the right not knowing what he is talking about.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 23, 2012)

Not even gonna waste my time on that stupid shit. 

Feeling good after I got Lightning and Amodar in XIII-2.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2012)

I should of listened to my instincts and not watched it. Oh well. Don't watch it. Its exactly what you probably think it is...stupid.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2012)

Basically means that you should bookmark it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

I don't think the video is stupid.. The genre is indeed in trouble and they have to put in the spotlight the biggest Japanese Dev which is Square Enix and the series of FF. They went over board in some stuff? yes are they far from reality? no..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> I should of listened to my instincts and not watched it. Oh well. Don't watch it. Its exactly what you probably think it is...stupid.



Knew you couldn't resist


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2012)

I have certain issues with some of their points but can agree with others.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't think the video is stupid.. The genre is indeed in trouble and they have to put in the spotlight the biggest Japanese Dev which is Square Enix and the series of FF. They went over board in some stuff? yes are they far from reality? no..



The genre lost popularity. It happens with various genres over the years. Fighting games were the most popular shit out back in the day but aside from two franchises it is niche status here. The thing is though, JRPGs have always been small time compared to other genres of the time. The increase of popularity that FFVII garnered brought attention to the genre but aside from FF and eventually KH, most JRPGs don't sell nearly as well here in the US as Japan. Don't believe me, check the records.

While I don't agree that it has, the video should be changed to "Final Fantasy Crisis" instead of "Japanese RPG Crisis".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

FF is JRPG's.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> FF is JRPG's.



Sometimes, I think a lot of people think this.

EDIT: Also, there aren't that many JRPG focused developers saying they are falling behind and what not besides Square Enix. I hope they haven't mistaken Keji Inafune's and Kojima's rants as something pertaining only to JRPGs.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2012)

JRPG decline probably just goes hand-in-hand with the anime decline.
As such saying JRPGs are in decline is a bit redundant.

It really is just a matter of time until they surge upward again anyway.

Final Fantasy XX on the PS6 will be awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Final Fantasy XX on the PS6 will be awesome.



and Final Fantasy VI and VII will still not be remade by then.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 23, 2012)

:rofl STFU what is this shit??


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2012)

Best thread ever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

wow lol


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 23, 2012)

Shit, the doctor bird is just...


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://truemeaningoflife.com/images/hatoful50.jpg




it has fucking fanart~


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _FFXIII spoilers_ 



My god, this son of a bitch Primarch is a Fal'Cie


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _pigeon dating game spoilers_ 



 Apparently, all humans were killed off by bird flu and the humans attempt to counter by making a virus that did not infect the birds. MC is one of the few human survivors, and she is involved in a political struggle which could end up with the rest of human race being annihilated if she doe snot choose right. WTF?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: _FFXIII spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> My god, this son of a bitch Primarch is a Fal'Cie



That's not a spoiler.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2012)

Shut    up.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2012)

Already knew about the odd dating pigeon visual novel thing ages ago.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2012)

Okay, I need to go grind a bit, I think I ran past a few too many enemies. The last time I fought Barthandelus I got him down to less than 1/3 of his HP, but then my defensive buffs ran out right before he used Destrudo and I didn't have time to put them back up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Already knew about the odd dating pigeon visual novel thing ages ago.



You played it didn't you?


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2012)

Actually, no. I have no intention to either. I will get around to playing Katawa Shoujo one of these days though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: _FFXIII spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> My god, this son of a bitch Primarch is a Fal'Cie



I think you're forgetting the real important part there.

Jihl died.

I personally thought her death was extremely poignant, conveying a level of emotion that I felt blessed to experience since it was so rare.









The emotion was Pure Joy since Jihl was easily the worst villain in Final Fantasy history. Her 1-second and forgettable death was well-deserved.

Oh and Barthandalus' introduction was actually pretty well-done. Way to go game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2012)

The Palamecia was also a pretty cool dungeon, even though it dragged on too long. It really felt like you were stabbing into the very heart of the super-government and plowing through its elite forces wave by wave.

Shame they threw in the Color stuff though since it was a very bad attempt at comedy during a time that  was supposed to be tense. 

Way to go again game.


----------



## zenieth (May 24, 2012)

>playing K shoujo rather than Hatoful Boyfriend
> Esua being esua


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"I LOVE YOU MURDEROUS FAT BIRD "



I'm actually cried from laughter


----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2012)

I'm glad Barthandelus swatted Jihl like a fly. There could've been the whole "Sazh gets revenge thing", but the thing is that Jihl really wasn't that memorable or anything, and Sazh "getting his revenge" on her really wouldn't give us any kind of sense of satisfaction. It's not like she beat Dajh and abused him or something, and it seems like Sazh was still allowed to see Dajh after he became a L'Cie, so Jihl really didn't do anything downright villainous to deserve getting revenged. I, too, was glad to see her get killed like an insect, though. Barthandelus was right, that was no place for humans. The thing is, Jihl was barely a villain. Even though she was a colonel, she was really just a random PSICOM officer with a name and had a couple cutscenes. Same with Rosch. I don't think the game was setting either of them up to be villains or big threats whatsoever. It's kind of laughable to think of what Jihl could have done against six L'Cie anyway.  

And yes, the Palamecia has been a great dungeon so far. I gotta stay in it a while longer to grind, though. And yeah lol, the "which color is it now?" comedy line was kinda lame, though it only lasted for like a second anyway. It kind of didn't feel like comedy anyway considering there may not have been a color for six L'Cie, two of them escaped prisoners, rampaging through a ship.  Personally, I was so caught up in it that I wasn't paying attention to whether it was dragging on too long or not. The only part I was like "Wha, really?" was the circular area with all the Vespoids and Vikings that you go through right before you meet up with Sazh and Vanille.


----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2012)

By the time I'm done grinding, that Barthandelus asshole won't know what hit him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 24, 2012)

You might even say he'll be blindsided b lightning.

Also Yaag will be back. I was glad because he ended up being the only villain in the game that I actually liked. You know how sometimes you just have initial reactions to characters? Well Jihl rubbed me the wrong way from the moment she appeared. Yaag meanwhile caught my interest from the moment he appeared.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

Well that pigeon demo game was good.
Better than XIII that's for sure


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2012)

what a great Tribute to Xenoblade, full of spoilers tho. Only people who beat it can watch it!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJMNwBcMNWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Still no good games, huh?


----------



## LMJ (May 24, 2012)

HOLYYYYYYYYY FUCK, I will actually buy a PS3 just cause of this game. 



I love me some Yakuza games. But now they have a new engine. This will tide me over til Shenmue comes out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2012)

Yakuza is a good series Lee? I have never play that..


----------



## LMJ (May 24, 2012)

Think of Shenmue. That is all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

I don't think I've ever played Shenmue. 


Wait, maybe I did.


----------



## LMJ (May 24, 2012)

Ya think of Shenmue but more brutal combat system. You see those buildings? You can go in em.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Can you rape anyone?


I always wanted to play a game where you could rape people.


----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2012)

Alright, I've realized that whenever Barthandelus charges Destrudo I need to attack like crazy even if my buffs are disappearing. If you don't interrupt him at least once while he's charging Destrudo he just annihilates everyone at once.


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can you rape anyone?
> 
> 
> *I always wanted to play a game where you could rape people.*


You do know there is Rapelay no? Also I assume Tainamin Asagi, correct me if I'm wrong Mura.



Death-kun said:


> Alright, I've realized that whenever Barthandelus charges Destrudo I need to attack like crazy even if my buffs are disappearing. If you don't interrupt him at least once while he's charging Destrudo he just annihilates everyone at once.



I would give you some tips but I'm extremely rusty in it right now. Don't even remember what to do in those Barthandelus fights.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Never heard of it.

I want an RPG where you can rape people. Like you level your penis up to cum more and increase in girth and shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Alright, I've realized that whenever Barthandelus charges Destrudo I need to attack like crazy even if my buffs are disappearing. If you don't interrupt him at least once while he's charging Destrudo he just annihilates everyone at once.



Exactly, when he charging make sure to stagger him to stop his charging. If if you've maintained the stagger gauge up till that point then it should be easy. Relentless Assault and Tri-disaster do the trick.


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> I want an RPG where you can rape people. Like you level your penis up to cum more and increase in girth and shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

How can...


Why is...


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2012)

Ever heard of hammerspace?

That is titspace.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MdO8zoWmpvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2012)

I was able to beat him a while ago.  Keep myself buffed, heal when needed, stagger him and attack like crazy while he charges Destrudo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2012)

School Days is my shit right there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2012)

P4 The Golden OP

[YOUTUBE]-TmLdFBuf8Y[/YOUTUBE]

Madhouse outdid themselves.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

Someone needs to make a hero dancing gif.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2012)

Configuration: Series director
("FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST Fullmetal Alchemist") Yasuhiro Irie
Director: character design and chief animation
(animation director "hack / / Quantum." /) Yuki Megumi Akiya
Director: Deputy
(Director "NEEDLESS" /) Masayuki Sako well
Animation Production:
Kinema Citrus (". hack / / Quantum")




what a great team for the Anime version of Code Breaker


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

Full game


Well best game about pigeons ever.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2012)

So that LN that stars Naoto as the MC. She looks awesome now.



Takes place a year after P4 and six months after P4: The Arena.


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2012)

Blue haired chicks makes me hnnnnng...


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2012)

I can't believe you are just now playing Fate/EXTRA though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

What is this game you speak of?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2012)

Fate/extra

People are late but at least they're playing it. Now waiting on CCC.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Never heard of it.



Then start learning about it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 24, 2012)

That's why he died in week 2.


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2012)

"Her" death is probably the most messed up part in Fate/EXTRA. Forgot what day it was, like Day 4 or 5. Even has its own unique battle theme.

Watching Madoka. I think Kyubey is evil. Little friend is up to something fierce.


----------



## MrCinos (May 25, 2012)

Mura said:


> Madhouse outdid themselves.


Looks so bad it's good


----------



## LMJ (May 25, 2012)

*Feint*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

You just found that?
But yea it's cool there are more things like those running around out there.


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2012)

that fanart is old as shit


Like a year old.

that's Sonicpoke level bro.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 25, 2012)

Nayuta no Kiseki Trailer

[YOUTUBE]laJ5d1SVwd8[/YOUTUBE]

More details:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]74Qsfbfbgz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (May 28, 2012)

Edit: Wait never mind, wrong name.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 28, 2012)

Soo.. Anyone else ready for the name of the new tales game?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 28, 2012)

Ya know if Ling Xiaoyu is "Moe", I don't get why people complain about it.

Best Tekken girl.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Watching Madoka. I think Kyubey is evil. Little friend is up to something fierce.



What episode?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> What episode?



He already finished it, told me about it a couple of days ago.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

I am really amazed how well the Anime team of Fairy Tail is doing their first filler.. Really well done so far. I love the arc and characters .. Feels canon.


----------



## LMJ (May 29, 2012)

So random son.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2012)

He is mesmerized by Lucy's bouncing bosom and tail.

I don't blame him.


----------



## The World (May 29, 2012)

Fairy Tail is awful and so is the anime.

I remember one you bastards said that the anime was so much better than the manga(I think it was Mura) well it fucking wasn't. It's twice as worse actually.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 29, 2012)

lol wut, manga is better than anime in my opinion. Quote me on that and don't forget it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2012)

We don't need that negativity in here.

This is the Happy Zone where people come to discuss their opinions in a positively-charged environment. 

So, The World, I respect your opinion. You are a good person and entitled to hold that view.

Now in my humble opinion, Fairy Tail is very fun. 

Now...doesn't everyone feel better? GROUP HUG


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So random son.


 Well I felt the need to say it. lol



Zaelapolopollo said:


> He is mesmerized by Lucy's bouncing bosom and tail.
> 
> I don't blame him.






The World said:


> Fairy Tail is awful and so is the anime.
> 
> I remember one you bastards said that the anime was so much better than the manga(I think it was Mura) well it fucking wasn't. It's twice as worse actually.


 Please bitch  the series is ok overall.. the problem with FT is the way the Mangaka closes arc. He is horrible at it.



Mura said:


> lol wut, manga is better than anime in my opinion. Quote me on that and don't forget it.


 the anime started so bad "first 15 episodes" if I remember correctly. Anime team is doing a superb job. Ost of the series is amazing. Anime is better than the manga imo and I am a Manga all the way guy, it is a weird case.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGrZNhcSBkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 29, 2012)

Ok, let me rephrase this so people don't get confused. The anime is good and its not bad at all but I think the manga is better in my opinion. Just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## Esura (May 29, 2012)

Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica is one of the best anime I've seen in awhile....like since K-On! Season 2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica is one of the best anime I've seen in awhile....like since K-On! Season 2.


 just wait for the horrible arc.. reason why I dropped the manga. it is so bad.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> Ok, let me rephrase this so people don't get confused. The anime is good and its not bad at all but I think the manga is better in my opinion. Just wanted to make that clear.



Rave is still infinitely better.


----------



## Esura (May 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> just wait for the horrible arc.. reason why I dropped the manga. it is so bad.



You into K-On! too?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> You into K-On! too?


 wait Esura you confused me.. you said Madoka. I got it confused with Medaka..  sorry.. and no I am not in to K-On. Watch Steins Gate tho and we talk. Best Anime of 2011


----------



## Esura (May 29, 2012)

You need to watch Madoka too.

Madoka...is just pure awesomeness. I went in expecting it to be overhyped garbage but no...its good. It deserves the praise.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2012)

So here's a fun question.

How many JRPG females actually wear pants?


----------



## LMJ (May 29, 2012)

Shion. That is all.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 29, 2012)

So I'm going through Gamefaqs' list of SNES RPGs looking for stuff I haven't played, and I came across this screenshot from a game called "Holy Umbrella":



Wtf? 




Zaelapolopollo said:


> How many JRPG females actually wear pants?



Do leggings count?  I'm gonna assume not.

Colette from Tales of Symphonia... Faris from FFV... ooh, mom made cookies! *leaves*


----------



## Esura (May 29, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So here's a fun question.
> 
> How many JRPG females actually wear pants?



Not too many wear pants but quite a few JRPG females wear shorts or leggings like Gaawa-chan said.


----------



## Moliemae (May 30, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So here's a fun question.
> 
> How many JRPG females actually wear pants?



Raine Sage from _Tales of Symphonia_ comes to mind. They're tucked into her boots. 

One of Estelle's (_Tales of Vesperia_) alternate costumes has pants. . .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Someone in here gave me the best Rep ever!!  Thanks.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 1, 2012)

Wish I could say the same.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So here's a fun question.
> 
> How many JRPG females actually wear pants?



I blame anime girls.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I blame anime girls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 1, 2012)

Next chapter of fairy tail out? Erza was epic last chapter.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2012)

^ She always is. 

Mura, how comes you didn't leave me any birthday messages?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 1, 2012)

speedyg said:


> ^ She always is.
> 
> Mura, how comes you didn't leave me any birthday messages?



There, I messaged you now.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 1, 2012)

happy b-day, u noob 

Need to get back into Xeno....got farther in P3 Answer though and Odin Sphere...so I'm okay with that.


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2012)

I think I need to go on a JRPG hiatus right now. I need to finish a few Assassin Creed games and finish up Dragon's Dogma and Mass Effect 3. Xenoblade is starting to piss me off a bit. I'm severely underleveled due to avoiding* optional* quests despite fucking up a shit load of Mechons in Fallen Arm.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2012)

The batteries in my Wiimote died so I haven't played Xeno in like 2-3 weeks.

Moved on to LoS and ME3 and MP multiplayer

Still deciding if I should get DD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

So are we expecting any good RPG news @ E3?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 2, 2012)

Versus XIII
.......
......

Wait for it......
..........
......

Wait, wtf is Versus XIII?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2012)

XIII-3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Versus XIII
> .......
> ......
> 
> ...


 that is a recipe of a Japanese Pizza. 



Mura said:


> XIII-3.


 lolo do not jinx E3 mura.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 2, 2012)

XII-2 or some X remaster loving footage, but either way that is Japanese shit, so it will be at TGS.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> that is a recipe of a Japanese Pizza.
> 
> lolo do not jinx E3 mura.



I was right with my Xillia 2 prediction, I may be on to something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Mura said:


> I was right with my Xillia 2 prediction, I may be on to something.


 Damn you!!  !!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2012)

Where's the Xillia 1 US announcement?

BTW anyone on here play Demons souls and can hook me up with a couple of items? I got jobbed twice by this game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 3, 2012)

Goddammit I love Dave Wittenberg.

He's Kakashi, he's Kefka, he's Allen... He has such great range.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 3, 2012)

In XIII-3 it's revealed that Etro was so incompetent and stupid at being a god that she made all the events of XIII happen agaon.  XIII-3 will be XIII  only this time it's more linear, you can only control Hope at his most angsty, and the new villain is his dad who became a fal'Cie because TIME PARADOX DERPADERP


----------



## Esura (Jun 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> XIII-3.



Seems like the most logical choice. The game ends on a cliffhanger that is only amplified with Requiem of the Goddess. I don't give a darn what anyone says. Fuck Versus XIII, fuck (as a big fan it hurts to say this) KH 3, fuck any other game until I get closure with XIII. Ending dark like that isn't the problem, ending the game like they did makes me yearn for more. I don't care if FFXIII-3 ends up balls-to-the-walls ass, I need it. I hate cliffhangers. Hate it. It hooks me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

FF13-4 coming soon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2012)

FF 13 3 and 4, well Square Enix does have to do something to top Capcom as the biggest fail in the industry after the Megaman Legends fiasco


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

Man any good free online game suggestions?:I


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice summon animation


----------



## Esura (Jun 3, 2012)

I've....YET to finish Atelier Rorona. I'm salty. I need to FAQ/Walkthrough that bitch to get it out of my backlog.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 3, 2012)

Hearing rumors from my boss at GameStop that Xillia is going to be announced for America.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2012)

^giddy up, whats the summoning screen from an Atelier game?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 4, 2012)

Strange Journey is quality


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2012)

Has there been any E3 news regarding rpgs, so far only decent thing is the confirmation of DS3.


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2012)

DS3? Wut RPG is that


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 4, 2012)

Did an RPG show today? Not that I can recall.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 5, 2012)

Bah. No rpg's today


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2012)

DS3 is dead space 3, its not an rpg, but a horror series that I think is awesome, so hence imo the only decent thing that was shown

Qunatic Dream did show soemthing and they are sort of rpgish with Omikron and Heavy Rain, I guess they are more, eh I dont know how to quantify the games this company makes 

Are square enix and the other rpgs makers not having a show.

Although I did see on ANN that Code Princess is being released on the 3ds by atlus.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2012)

Code Princess?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

The game is called Code of Princess, it's for the 3DS and it looks awesome, but we haven't had any news of localization for the longest time. We finally got news a few days ago saying that Atlus would be localizing it in North America, God bless their souls.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2012)

You missed my point.  The RPG news out of E3 is depressing if Code Princess is the highlight.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Code of Princess wasn't even announced at E3.  So, technically, E3 still has no RPG news.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 5, 2012)

I would think any major JRPG release would be saved for the next console generation. They're coming out this year right? Well the Wii-U is anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2012)

E3 and RPGs is always a huge disappointment anyway. I expect no less.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

Ni no kuni bitch


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm interested in trying out some new RPG series. I've heard the Tales series is quite good, so are there are suggestions from that series? I have a Wii, PS3, PSP, 3DS, and DS Lite.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 5, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I'm interested in trying out some new RPG series. I've heard the Tales series is quite good, so are there are suggestions from that series? I have a Wii, PS3, PSP, 3DS, and DS Lite.



Well if you got a wii then you can play Tales of Symhonia, great tales game there. PS3 has the rather new Tales of Graces f, PSP has Tales of Eternia, 3DS has Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

Tales of Eternia PSP wasn't released in America, was it? Symphonia and Abyss seem to be the two I hear about the most, so I'll be sure to get those, although I might hold off on Symphonia for a bit in case the Wii U has a Virtual Console for GameCube games that might have that. Is the sequel any good?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 5, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Tales of Eternia PSP wasn't released in America, was it? Symphonia and Abyss seem to be the two I hear about the most, so I'll be sure to get those, although I might hold off on Symphonia for a bit in case the Wii U has a Virtual Console for GameCube games that might have that. Is the sequel any good?



Symphonia's sequel is not good, you don't have to worry on playing that. Yeah you got me, Eternia didn't come over here for the PSP. Europe and Australia got that though, it did come out for the playstation if you wanna go that far.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2012)

^lololol, the punchline was pretty funny 

@Zael, actually thats a misconception, rpgs, with sony in particular pick up to the point of spamming towards the end of their consoles lives ; look at the ps3 or ps2 in years one and two and look at them now; xbox 360 was somewhat front loaded on rpgs though


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]f7-YptNv3KE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 6, 2012)

Mura. Jade explains it so weeelll.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 6, 2012)

Its in Jade's personality to do this too.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 6, 2012)

It truly is. And he'd do it all with a smile and making smug remarks to Luke while Tear catches on and shakes her head while luke barely realizes  

in other news, im waiting four our surprise Namco!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah me too, hope it gets announced sooner rather than later.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 6, 2012)

which it should. Im thinking either today or tomorrow. Im gonna look at the E3 schedule again.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 6, 2012)

Tales sets


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 6, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Tales sets



Only way to go.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> [YOUTUBE]f7-YptNv3KE[/YOUTUBE]



Fucking riveting tale.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 6, 2012)

Cause it's how we roll


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2012)

>New voice for Chie

Aww...


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 6, 2012)

Is The Last Story worth buying?


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> [YOUTUBE]f7-YptNv3KE[/YOUTUBE]



Such a fucking good video. I was in one fucking bad mood because of the fuckfaces at work but after leaving that fucking cesspool I went to Burger King then I went the fuck home with my fucking Whoppers and plopped my fucking ass in front of my TV.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Is The Last Story worth buying?



I'm buying it =)


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 6, 2012)

One of the last 3 good wii games to come forth to the wii


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2012)

Mura said:


> [YOUTUBE]f7-YptNv3KE[/YOUTUBE]



Damn rep limits.  Lol, that just made my day.  I'm hoping for some new from Namco about that surprise for the West fans soon.  

Looking foward to a few things anime wise from the Tales series this month.  Symphonia's OVA and the dubbed by Funi of the Vesperia film.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Is The Last Story worth buying?



I already have a copy of the Euro Collector's Edition, Regular edition, and I just preordered the CE of the US version today along with Agarest 2 CE. 

Its more a first run versus true CE, but the first run of Last Story come with an artbook and a special case, dont know if its metal or not.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> pic



Looks like we're going to have to update your RAM and Processor Krory.

Look at the last page for the biggest slowpoke. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> I already have a copy of the Euro Collector's Edition, Regular edition, and I just preordered the CE of the US version today along with Agarest 2 CE.
> 
> Its more a first run versus true CE, but the first run of Last Story come with an artbook and a special case, dont know if its metal or not.



There's a CE for LS in the US? I thought it was just giving away a free art book with the regular edition?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2012)

The World said:


> There's a CE for LS in the US? I thought it was just giving away a free art book with the regular edition?



I can double check for you, (working, so I can stop
By GameStop) but last I saw there was


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 7, 2012)

So guus I'm playing a JRPG right now.

I want to see if you can guess what it is.

I had an unexpected surprise in the first oh five minutes of the game. I ran across a character voiced by a voice-actress I like very much. Hell, the lady is even voicing the same type of character as she did in another JRPG I love.

This girl would join our party for one battle...then vanish. I spent thirty fucking hours wondering when she'd come back. Granted I take a long time in these games but I still estimate it must have been an inordinate amount of time for most people. Similarly, most people probably would have forgotten the character even existed since she had about 15 minutes of screentime back at the very start of the game.

Now she's finally back in my party after agonizing hours of backtracking.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys, what are the "definitive" Persona games? By that, I mean which versions are the best. I know the Persona games have been ported a lot, so I'm trying to figure out which ones are the best versions and what systems they're on.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, what are the "definitive" Persona games? By that, I mean which versions are the best. I know the Persona games have been ported a lot, so I'm trying to figure out which ones are the best versions and what systems they're on.



Persona 1: PSP
Persona 2 IS: PSP
Soon Eternal Punishment: PSP
P3: FES : PS2 (now PSN)
Soon P4 The Golden: Vita


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks, I'm probably gonna start with Persona 3.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlCDcsXn2mI[/YOUTUBE]

This better come out in Europe.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

I know America is getting it. I'm not sure about Europe, though.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 7, 2012)

DAMMIT IS THAT A GUY OR A GIRL?!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2012)

You not only get the artbook, but the First Run comes with an additional case as well, so its like the early NIS games like Neptunia, where it was not officially called a CE, but then on later reprints it had none of the bonus items, hence more of a first run like I said.

They have a pic of the case and artbook on x button on ANN.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pJursMr5uk&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLveFihuHNw&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Times like these I want the full PS3 version. PC version still fun to read though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 7, 2012)

Trying not to watch those since I wanna play through the PC version at some point.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2012)

Mura said:


> Trying not to watch those since I wanna play through the PC version at some point.



I'm already at Episode 3 and I just finished watching that fight.

Dat track playing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L_K6Q2F9V0[/YOUTUBE]

To get how that fight went down. Think Fate/Stay Night Servant Battles fought w/ Noble Phantasms used, except on steroids.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm already at Episode 3 and I just finished watching that fight.
> 
> Dat track playing.
> 
> ...



Your trying to break my resolve, aren't you?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2012)

Mura said:


> Your trying to break my resolve, aren't you?













​


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugh...that's why I can't play that game. That's just atrocious on the highest level.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> DAMMIT IS THAT A GUY OR A GIRL?!


 a guy....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> a guy....



No it's a girl


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

It's a gurl.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ugh...that's why I can't play that game. That's just atrocious on the highest level.



The artwork? I find it charming at this point. Besides, Beatrice's expressions look more trollish with this artstyle compared to the PS3 sprites.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

I need some of that juicy Codu of Princessu in my life.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

you guys lololol man...>.<


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The artwork? I find it charming at this point. Besides, Beatrice's expressions look more trollish with this artstyle compared to the PS3 sprites.



Yeah, the artwork. It is kind of a killer for me. It was almost a killer for me with Tsukihime but it wasn't quite...that bad.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 7, 2012)

you talking bout When Seagulls cry right?

If so then I gotta agree with Esua

that shit hella ugly


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2012)

Demons Souls is starting to get on my nerves. I need this God dam Friends ring that the golden child ripoff is supposed to give you but I am not getting it. There stupid character and world tendencies are so flawed and tedious to manipulate its ridiculous.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Finally I have time for the Game of Thrones.. no spoilers please season 1 for me..


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2012)

Y series has pretty fucking awesome gameplay.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Damn wrong thread. lol


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2012)

Speaking of pretty decent games, Gungir is pretty decent. I still haven't entirely gotten to grips with the unique mechanics, but so far it's quite worth using the same weapons and skills to unlock more skills and make them more powerful.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2012)

So here I was playing persona 2 breezing through it.
Barely had uber persona's or anything and walked through this cave and did tons of shit.
Then I finally reach the boss shadow maya.
Diamond dust spam on party already injured.
kills everyone within 2.
Finish off last person immune to it with instant kill spell.
Game over.
FUUUUUUUU-


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So here I was playing persona 2 breezing through it.
> Barely had uber persona's or anything and walked through this cave and did tons of shit.
> Then I finally reach the boss shadow maya.
> Diamond dust spam on party already injured.
> ...



Another day of blood tears for a persona fan  

(and don't forget the rage )


----------



## zenieth (Jun 12, 2012)

Maya don't fuck round.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2012)

I couldn't do anything man, nothing at all.
Game gonna force me to actually use the stuff I almost never use in RPG's.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 12, 2012)

you're gonna love the knights


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

watching The Game of Thrones is like reading a damn book in a good way..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So here I was playing persona 2 breezing through it.
> Barely had uber persona's or anything and walked through this cave and did tons of shit.
> Then I finally reach the boss shadow maya.
> Diamond dust spam on party already injured.
> ...



Once comes to Eternal Punishment, you'll wish you could breeze through it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> watching The Game of Thrones is like reading a damn book in a good way..



A damn GOOD book!


----------



## zenieth (Jun 12, 2012)

Unlosing don't know pain until he meets the crew with this theme

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgjSaHFCVkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 12, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Unlosing don't know pain until he meets the crew with this theme
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgjSaHFCVkg[/YOUTUBE]



UR will be owned. I found IS to be pretty easy; only hard boss was final boss and that b/c I didn't have the right persona the first time LOL. Can't wait for ES...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> UR will be owned. I found IS to be pretty easy; only hard boss was final boss and that b/c I didn't have the right persona the first time LOL. Can't wait for ES...



Well it's not like I use an FAQ and know what's coming.
Shadow maya was a huge curve for me next to the other bosses who in comparison could do next to nothing to me.
I'll make my second attempt today.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2012)

So UR, how'd Shadow Maya go?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> So UR, how'd Shadow Maya go?



I killed her fairly easily.
I screwed around some and got like 40 free stat boosts on top of stronger persona and went back in.
Basically this


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2012)

So basically you stat whored.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> So basically you stat whored.



Yep 
Why is it so easy to do in persona?
I mean I barely leveled up they just handed me tons's of incenses and I already stat whored my tec to 78 and and vit sauce on everyone since level 15 ish.
The casino blackjack is so abuse able just hit button to win money. Already have half a mill yen and I barely tried doing so.
Takes forever legit though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 14, 2012)

So UR is channeling his inner Red Mage.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2012)

Legit question since gameplay is secondary for p2

how's the story UR?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Legit question since gameplay is secondary for p2
> 
> how's the story UR?



Pretty good so far.

Liking how these are a part of the story


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 15, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Pretty good so far.
> 
> Liking how these are a part of the story



Your ass best collect all of them or you'll regret it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Alright done with Game of Thrones.. Really a good series.. Season 2 is a B+ and Season 1 a A+


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Chaelius (Jun 15, 2012)

I heard Dragon's Dogma is bombing, let the price drop cometh


----------



## Esura (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow...fuck Xenoblade's final boss....fuck it in it's fucking ass with a 10-inch rusty dildo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wow...fuck Xenoblade's final boss....fuck it in it's fucking ass with a 10-inch rusty dildo.



You wish you had that weapon.
It's the final boss what did you expect?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Alright done with Game of Thrones.. Really a good series.. Season 2 is a B+ and Season 1 a A+



Really? Thought first season was a 8.5/10. Second a 9/10. It only got better.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2012)

Ya 2nd season got much better esp since alot of it was focused on Tyrion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2012)

Slots take forever geez.
50 lk not good enough?


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 16, 2012)

if you can recruit him for the final boss (i wont tell names ) P4G=GOTY


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Really? Thought first season was a 8.5/10. Second a 9/10. It only got better.


 I did like Season 1 more because of the impact factor, the death of someone shocked me a lot.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya 2nd season got much better esp since alot of it was focused on Tyrion.


 well the second season also focus a lot on the character I like the most "Jon Snow"



Esura said:


> Wow...fuck Xenoblade's final boss....fuck it in it's fucking ass with a 10-inch rusty dildo.


 lol you can do it Esura!!!


----------



## Esura (Jun 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You wish you had that weapon.
> It's the final boss what did you expect?


To not feel impossible, to not feel like a brick wall. I usually never have problems with final bosses with the exception of this and TWEWY.



Malvingt2 said:


> lol you can do it Esura!!!



I'm like right there, then I'll finally be done with this extremely long game once and for all. I didn't feel like doing anymore side quests so I was low leveling the bosses. I got through Disciple D at level 74, the shadow faces at 75, and those fights got me to 77 when I got to final boss. Went through the first form then like everything went to shit once it got to it's second form.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> To not feel impossible, to not feel like a brick wall. I usually never have problems with final bosses with the exception of this and TWEWY.



You had problems with the TWEWY final boss?
What phase, because he was fairly easy to me.
Then again I had nice pins selected the first time around.


----------



## Esura (Jun 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You had problems with the TWEWY final boss?
> What phase, because he was fairly easy to me.
> Then again I had nice pins selected the first time around.



Its been awhile since I played it but I was fighting Kitaniji in this dragon like form and shit was just flying everywhere and I had to duck and dodge while while trying to do damage. Then again, I had issues with the entire stylus based battle system and pin system of TWEWY since I started it so it was possibly because I suck.

Funny thing is, I don't think I lost either but it felt extremely annoyingly long and difficult anyway. Seem like I won off a fluke.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its been awhile since I played it but I was fighting Kitaniji in this dragon like form and shit was just flying everywhere and I had to duck and dodge while while trying to do damage. Then again, I had issues with the entire stylus based battle system and pin system of TWEWY since I started it so it was possibly because I suck.
> 
> Funny thing is, I don't think I lost either but it felt extremely annoyingly long and difficult anyway. Seem like I won off a fluke.




+

+

+

+

Is what I think I had.
And it's fairly easy to dodge his attacks.


----------



## Zaregoto (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm almost ready now to starting my marathon session of playing the current three Atelier games on the PS3.  I've got Rorona, Totori, and Meruru.  They all came with audio CDs, art books, and cool stuff like that.  Though Meruru came with the the best stuff as they gave me this amusing Barrel T-shirt.  I liked it so much that I went out and got a wooden barrel from Home Depot.  Immersion factors are quite fun I believe.  For the most part, I feel I've got all the props I care about for now.  Maybe I'll think of others later, but for the most part I'm almost ready to start playing them in sequence now.  I was ready in the beginning of the month when I got the third game, but I was playing other games and I don't like playing too many games at one time.

So yeah, guess I'll see how this experience goes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2012)

I now have Persona 1, 2 and 3 on my PSP, and P3: FES on my PS3, this is gonna be fun.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 17, 2012)

Holy shit mang, that is going to be alot of hours of play.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 17, 2012)

lol lee, your sig.

Too bad they don't give you trophys for PS2 games. Wonder what kind of trophys would be in FES.


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2012)

Lee your sig. 

Make a COD game about Carl from the Die Hard movie.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mmKSIbaOo2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm both addicted to and can't stand Atelier Totori.  On one hand it's steady sense of achievement hooks me on the other the inane characters and moeblob events irritate me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 17, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm both addicted to and can't stand Atelier Totori.  On one hand it's steady sense of achievement hooks me on the other the inane characters and moeblob events irritate me.



I wish there was more to the story like the Iris games or Mana Khemia games.


----------



## Zaregoto (Jun 17, 2012)

Still repeating assignment 1 from Rorona as I'm being picky as hell on my performance to maximize rating, drops types, and training experience.

Ah yes the Iris games.  Fun experiences.  On the second game (with the Azoth), I had to restrict myself from using break attacks though, otherwise I would just knock back the opponents constantly, gain huge chains and generally annihilate them overall.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice sig Lee Min.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not really that into SRPGs but I'm really having fun with Gungnir, more than I expected.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'm not really that into SRPGs but I'm really having fun with Gungnir, more than I expected.



You ever played any NIS games?

Speaking of NIS, The Witch and The Hundred Knights, Mugen Souls, and Legasista all look really cool.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You ever played any NIS games?
> 
> Speaking of NIS, The Witch and The Hundred Knights, Mugen Souls, and Legasista all look really cool.



Only the Ar Tonelico games, but I think thats about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Only the Ar Tonelico games, but I think thats about it.



Oh those aren't NIS games, only partially published by them, they're Gust games.

You should try giving Disgaea 1 or Phantom Brave a shot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

Man, I might need to buy a new RPG.

Diablo III is shit.

Dragon's Dogma or Tales of Whateveritwas?


----------



## Esura (Jun 19, 2012)

Finished Xenoblade. I might review it and revive my dead blog in the process.

Will start Pokemon Conquest when I get off.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, I might need to buy a new RPG.
> 
> Diablo III is shit.
> 
> Dragon's Dogma or Tales of Whateveritwas?



Tales of Graces f. By a country mile.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

I still don't understand what a country mile is.

Funny you should mention it though, I was actually thinking about that last night.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh those aren't NIS games, only partially published by them, they're Gust games.
> 
> You should try giving Disgaea 1 or Phantom Brave a shot.



I have both of those games laying around so maybe I will.


----------



## The World (Jun 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I still don't understand what a country mile is.
> 
> Funny you should mention it though, I was actually thinking about that last night.



Play DD instead. I heard it's better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

The World said:


> Play DD instead. I heard it's better.


----------



## Esura (Jun 19, 2012)

The World said:


> Play DD instead. I heard it's better.



However, whereas you *heard*, I own both fucking games.

Go Tales of Graces f. Dragon's Dogma is good, don't get me wrong, but it is a bit janky in some areas and aspects as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> I have both of those games laying around so maybe I will.



Phantom brave is pretty hard (as in it's not easy to actually level anything at all), suggest disgaea if you don't have the free time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2012)

Just need to grab a failure title and stick it on a weapon, becomes really easy to level then.

Phantom Brave is a great game because of the freedom it gives you though, no grids makes it so different and fun from other SRPGs.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm back to playing Pokemon Red... again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Just need to grab a failure title and stick it on a weapon, becomes really easy to level then.
> 
> Phantom Brave is a great game because of the freedom it gives you though, no grids makes it so different and fun from other SRPGs.


Then the weapon sucks.
Makai  Kingdom is much better.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then the weapon sucks.
> Makai  Kingdom is much better.



Actually I meant take a failure title from a weapon or character and stick it on dungeon, doh.

Also I don't agree that Makai Kingdom is much better, just different and a decent sequel to Phantom Brave, aside from the fact that the resolution if always blurry on Makai Kingdom.

Phantom Brave had the better made stages, music, and story I think, while Makai Kingdom had a lot of neat useless things like vehicles and buildings but isn't as strategic in general.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Actually I meant take a failure title from a weapon or character and stick it on dungeon, doh.
> 
> Also I don't agree that Makai Kingdom is much better, just different and a decent sequel to Phantom Brave, aside from the fact that the resolution if always blurry on Makai Kingdom.
> 
> Phantom Brave had the better made stages, music, and story I think, while Makai Kingdom had a lot of neat useless things like vehicles and buildings but isn't as strategic in general.



But explosions. 
Not to mention Makai basically connects the universes together so well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But explosions.
> Not to mention Makai basically connects the universes together so well.



Doesn't matter which is better in the end, since both I highly recommend playing and love.

I wouldn't suggest Soul Nomad though to him for example, just because of how slow and unintuitive it is.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2012)

About to go into Mt. Moon, I have a level 19 Wartortle and a level 19 Nidorino.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> However, whereas you *heard*, I own both fucking games.
> 
> Go Tales of Graces f. Dragon's Dogma is good, don't get me wrong, but it is a bit janky in some areas and aspects as well.



I will play both sooner or later.


Though maybe I should get Tales since it could turn "rare".


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2012)

In Mt. Moon, I have a level 21 Wartortle, level 22 Nidoking and a level 15 Paras.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?



How badly he's doing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

What the fuck are _you _talking about?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2012)

But I'm not doing bad...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4j4hw9sJ-Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ejBt-CWCv4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2012)

Is it an rpg?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2012)

Instant death spells are straight up retarded.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Is it an rpg?



maybe, I saw numbers.
could be like EVO


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]ejBt-CWCv4E[/YOUTUBE]





That's an interesting-looking platformer.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Instant death spells are straight up retarded.



beat a boss after a long hard battle

don't get to a save point

random mook encounter

insta death on your whole team.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> beat a boss after a long hard battle
> 
> don't get to a save point
> 
> ...



That's happened to me before.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nocturne...Fuck, I want to play it right now but can't. Packed away in storage.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 22, 2012)

Dat fight

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH5ekx8p3tI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Dat track

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-APpdlKDQgo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

I think today I shall play either Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones, Pokemon Red, or Dragon Warrior Monsters 2: Cobi's Journey.

Or I could always play Dragon Warrior III.

/blog


----------



## zenieth (Jun 22, 2012)

raidou

dat art

is ugly as shit.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> raidou
> 
> dat art
> 
> is ugly as shit.



ROFLLLLLL....but true.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> raidou
> 
> dat art
> 
> is ugly as shit.





Lee Min Jung said:


> ROFLLLLLL....but true.



Not exactly news. I'm used to it.

There is a PS3 version

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q14oo6gWr0I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Kinda prefer the PC version though due to a couple reasons.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 22, 2012)

Senran Kagura Burst OP. Just doing my fanservice post for the day.

[YOUTUBE]lkg-gDPRjc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaregoto (Jun 22, 2012)

Atelier games having been going by good as I'd expect.  Ah, this journey in watching Rorona go from age 14 all the way to age 33 (from the calendar).  Hmmm.  Probably spent like $35 on DLC for games since I've nothing better to do.  I shudder to think how much money I'd have to spend once I start the Neptunia trilogy when the third game comes out.  Then again, maybe not; I might get impatient and start sooner.  ...Meh, oh well,  what the hell else can I do.  The credit cards charge themselves.  Like that time all the FFXIII-2 Serah DLC were mysteriously bought.  

Now to get back to gaming.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ Wendy 

fuck fire emblem and its permanent deaths. I have to quit a battler every time one of my characters die. either than that, Path of radiance is awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> ^^ Wendy
> 
> fuck fire emblem and its permanent deaths. I have to quit a battler every time one of my characters die. either than that, Path of radiance is awesome.



I'm the exact same way, if someone dies I reset the game and try again.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 22, 2012)

WTF somone colored that shit already?


----------



## Zaregoto (Jun 22, 2012)

Yep, of course good taste artists are going to know when to color excellent characters asap.






Speaking of which, I've played some more of the Fairy Tail Zeref Awakens PSP game.  I don't understand a single word that's being said (or can read any of the interface), but I'm still grinding so I can start dressing up the female characters in "nice" battle clothing.  How clever of them to get me motivated to go around finishing tons of side missions.


----------



## Esura (Jun 23, 2012)

Why do you have a pick of Azu-nyan getting jizzed on in the face?

And I finished Lollipop Chainsaw. Third best Grasshopper game after No More Heroes and killer7. Honestly, I'm kind of debating if it should be second.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 23, 2012)

Fuck Zombie Baseball.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2012)

Your sig looks banworthy Zaregoto. 

I've been meaning to pick up Lollipop.


----------



## Esura (Jun 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck Zombie Baseball.



What the dick!? 



Sephiroth said:


> Your sig looks banworthy Zaregoto.
> 
> I've been meaning to pick up Lollipop.



What the dick!? 

Oh, and that sig is so not banworthy...so...so...so...so...so....not banworthy. Thats mild compared to the other sets I had.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 23, 2012)

Zombie Baseball mang on Lollipop.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck Zombie Baseball.


Turn auto aim off and Zombie baseball is pretty easy. Auto aim screws you up big time.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 23, 2012)

Ya, that is the prob, gay ass auto aim.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> What the dick!?
> 
> Oh, and that sig is so not banworthy...so...so...so...so...so....not banworthy. Thats mild compared to the other sets I had.



It was joke Esura.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2012)

Mein Gott, Meruru has a horrible english dub, like Megaman X4 level bad.


----------



## Esura (Jun 23, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It was joke Esura.



I know, but still...what the dick!?

Morikawa-sensei is a perv too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2012)

Pokemon Conquest is out in english now? Underwhelming as it looks?


----------



## Esura (Jun 23, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Pokemon Conquest is out in english now? Underwhelming as it looks?



....you didn't know that it was out in English? Even though you just said it's English name? 

Pokemon Conquest is actually pretty damn fun. Story Mode is easymodo but the end game stuff is supposed to be on some hardcore shit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2012)

Just read it from your sig, the Japanese name was Nobunaga's's something if I recall correctly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 23, 2012)

Japanese name was Pokemon + Nobunaga's Ambition.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 23, 2012)

Angel Beats needs another season. Or maybe a decent OVA


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 23, 2012)

So I recently started playing Disgaea: Hour of Darkness; I'm loving it so far


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> So I recently started playing Disgaea: Hour of Darkness; I'm loving it so far



Oh yeah? Is it your first NIS game?

Post about your progress in the now fresh NIS thread as well.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 23, 2012)

There is a nice little Final Fantasy game on WP7 out now.

Very tempted to buy it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 23, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Pokemon Conquest is out in english now? Underwhelming as it looks?



It's awesome.

I get to kick people's asses in a Pokemon battle, FF Tactics style, and steal their land.

Pokemon battle for Manifest Destiny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2012)

Pokemons?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2012)

dats cool bro


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2012)

I almost went out to buy Dragon's Dogma this weekend, but I watched movies instead.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2012)

back bitches, so what is new?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2012)

Nothing at all, Malvin. Well, there is the 3DS XL.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nothing at all, Malvin. Well, there is the 3DS XL.


 ahh, my friends linked me to that news on my facebook..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gcqBr0ogREQ[/YOUTUBE] get hype!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2012)

Yup, yup there is that as well. Though for a more recent upcoming series.

[YOUTUBE]m3VlAS16rI4[/YOUTUBE]

Prepare your anus, your body will NOT be ready.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2012)

It seem they are not going to screw her work this time around like they did with Samurai Deeper Kyo and Mura  wtf is that?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> It seem they are not going to screw her work this time around like they did with Samurai Deeper Kyo and Mura  wtf is that?



Sword Art Online, one of the most popular light novel series, an anime will start on July 7th.

Synopsis:



> The only way to escape is to 'clear' the game. Death in game means actual 'death' ----
> 
> The ten thousand who have logged onto the as of yet mysterious game 'Sword Art Online' using their Nerve Gear have been forced into this perilous death game and are trapped inside.
> 
> ...



Reminiscent of the .hack games but SO much better.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, Magi. Animation looks so good. Read the first chapter, good stuff so I'll continue reading further.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yup, yup there is that as well. Though for a more recent upcoming series.
> 
> Prepare your anus, your body will NOT be ready.



Will watch it only because I heard Hiyama! The online game itself looks bland.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Magi rocks.. I can't wait for the anime..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2012)

Grabbed the P4: The Golden OST today, don' really like Shadow World. Time to Make History is damn good though.

Edit: Oh shit they put True Story in this, got my Kugimiya Rie fix now.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2012)

speaking of P4 Golden

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1N9H1ESXbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

Swagger the opening.


----------



## Esura (Jun 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> back bitches, so what is new?



Finished Xenoblade. I really liked it although I don't think it is _as_ great as many make it out to be though. While it wont be the JRPG of the generation for me, it will be in my favorite list though.

Now I'm playing Persona 4. Race against the clock, trying to beat it before P4 Arena comes out.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXbmuBJEfZc&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]



Esura said:


> Finished Xenoblade. I really liked it although I don't think it is _as_ great as many make it out to be though. While it wont be the JRPG of the generation for me, it will be in my favorite list though.
> 
> Now I'm playing Persona 4. Race against the clock, trying to beat it before P4 Arena comes out.



Chie and Kanji for life.


----------



## Esura (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Chie and Kanji for life.



Haven't got to Kanji yet. I was originally going to follow this FAQ to the T but after realizing how fucking restrictive it is I decided to free ball it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 28, 2012)

Might as well. Just make sure to get that Fox Social Link later so you can get the ability to heal (for a fee) before exploring dungeons.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTG4-QshPbQ[/YOUTUBE]

  My Body is ready!!!


----------



## Citan (Jun 28, 2012)

is anybody else going to pick up p4 golden?  just picked up the vita for that reason. than i realised it was coming out in october


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8HzGrB9WhY&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jun 28, 2012)

I think I'm going at a pretty good pace in Persona 4 so far. Prolly got to raise my Knowledge a bit so I can get Margaret's link but, pretty nice. Tomorrow I shall grind my people to level 30 in preparation for Shadow Kanji beat down.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2012)

So, guys, Pokemon Conquest is an amazing game, amazing enough to get me away from Persona 3: FES.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> I think I'm going at a pretty good pace in Persona 4 so far. Prolly got to raise my Knowledge a bit so I can get Margaret's link but, pretty nice. Tomorrow I shall grind my people to level 30 in preparation for Shadow Kanji beat down.



Try and kill his helpers first; they are so annoying its not even funny. At lweast it was the first time for me. I don't remember if they have weaknesses either; use buffs to help and debuffs against their buffs on SK.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Try and kill his helpers first; they are so annoying its not even funny. At lweast it was the first time for me. I don't remember if they have weaknesses either; use buffs to help and debuffs against their buffs on SK.



I'm right at the door on the eleventh floor but I decided to grind and hope to god I come across a Death or Judgement Arcana Chance so I don't have to pay that fucking Fox a cent. I'm trying to one day the Steamy Bathhouse.

I've been loosely referencing this shadow FAQ and Shadow Kanji doesn't seem to have any weaknesses whatsoever. Whatever, I got a High Fairie and a fucking King Frost. Level 23 MC like 25 hrs in. If I wanted to, I think I could max Yosuke's and Chie's SL in like a week if I wanted to but I might as well try to spread some love to my clubs and Yukiko too.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3VfPii3zsA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2012)

english trailer

and I still don't know if that one friend is a girl or a guy.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm right at the door on the eleventh floor but I decided to grind and hope to god I come across a Death or Judgement Arcana Chance so I don't have to pay that fucking Fox a cent. I'm trying to one day the Steamy Bathhouse.
> 
> I've been loosely referencing this shadow FAQ and Shadow Kanji doesn't seem to have any weaknesses whatsoever. Whatever, I got a High Fairie and a fucking King Frost. Level 23 MC like 25 hrs in. If I wanted to, I think I could max Yosuke's and Chie's SL in like a week if I wanted to but I might as well try to spread some love to my clubs and Yukiko too.



You won't be able to max it out til towards the end of the game for their SL's.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 30, 2012)

Bought Gungnir. Sting's tapping into the will of FF Tactics cuz this game's good.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2012)

Got my hands on Unchained Blades of the PSP, enjoying it so far. You started out as a badass dragon but got weakened heavily because he pissed off the goddess.

I can already tell there will be great convos in this game, just ran into my white mage which happens to be a medusa.

Lapis: Please, whatever you do don't look into my eye or you'll turn to stone!

Fang: Yeah, yeah whatever. Don't worry, its not like I was interested in your face.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yup, yup there is that as well. Though for a more recent upcoming series.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]m3VlAS16rI4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Prepare your anus, your body will NOT be ready.



Looks interesting, It better not be as boring as .Hack though



Mura said:


> Oh yeah, Magi. Animation looks so good. Read the first chapter, good stuff so I'll continue reading further.



Looks interesting, it better not be boring as..........other boring sutff


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2012)

The World said:


> Looks interesting, It better not be as boring as .Hack though



Nah, SAO is most definitely not boring. The story should keep you into it much better than .hack did for you.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 30, 2012)

When does the first episode come out?

Also, will Oda Nobuna no Yabou ever be translated? I'm having trouble finding it; thought I would start reading it seeing as how the anime is coming out soon....but I heard it has yet to be translated.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> When does the first episode come out?
> 
> Also, will Oda Nobuna no Yabou ever be translated? I'm having trouble finding it; thought I would start reading it seeing as how the anime is coming out soon.



First episode for SAO comes out on July 7th.

Oda Nobuna has been translated though by a machine translator, atlas. It can be somewhat weird to try and read it but if you really want read it then try and get through it. I'll send you a PM for the link.

Speaking of SAO, it was announced last week that it would be getting a PSP game.

[YOUTUBE]GyUY2pRBTOw[/YOUTUBE]

I so want this game.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link mate, much appreciated. Yeah I'm looking foward to SOA; the PV/trailers look really good.

For the PSP? Not for the Vita?  

Sweeet.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2012)

>SAO
>Not Shin Angyo Onshi
>Don't care


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2012)

A new SAO on the block.

Though the series has been out for a number of years now so I wouldn't exactly call it new.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> >SAO
> >Not Shin Angyo Onshi
> >Don't care



Haw, I thought the same thing when I first saw the acronym.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

